# Design Your Own Rogue



## MonsieurMode

I saw one Instagram today that Coach opened it's new Regent Street Flagship store in London.

Regent St in one of 2 planned "Coach House" stores, that are to offer the complete American House of Leather experience. The second "Coach House" is to open at 685 Fifth Avenue on November 19th.

One of the experiences at Regent Street is a  made to order Rogue bag service bar. I haven't heard word on pricing, but I imagine this will come to 5th Ave as well.


----------



## Hobbsy

What a dream that would be!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MDT

This must be what heaven looks like


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Yes, heaven!


----------



## ildera5

Wow, just like LV's service!  I would love a Rogue if I could get them to put a pocket in one of the outside sections and get rid of the kiss-lock purse inside .. that would be my design wish .


----------



## jennlt

MonsieurMode said:


> I saw one Instagram today that Coach opened it's new Regent Street Flagship store in London.
> 
> Regent St in one of 2 planned "Coach House" stores, that are to offer the complete American House of Leather experience. The second "Coach House" is to open at 685 Fifth Avenue on November 19th.
> 
> One of the experiences at Regent Street is a  made to order Rogue bag service bar. I haven't heard word on pricing, but I imagine this will come to 5th Ave as well.
> 
> View attachment 3518571



Thank you so much for posting this! Now I can order the brass hardware on any Rogue bag I want!


----------



## MonsieurMode

jennlt said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! Now I can order the brass hardware on any Rogue bag I want!



Are you in the UK? Let us know pricing and options on this!


----------



## jennlt

MonsieurMode said:


> Are you in the UK? Let us know pricing and options on this!



I am in the US and I have already talked to one of the managers who will be working at the new Fifth Ave. flagship store in New York when it opens next week. As soon as I hear from her, I will report back with details!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

I so want this bag in the medium size


----------



## eleanors36

jennlt said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! Now I can order the brass hardware on any Rogue bag I want!


I would looovvvee that too!


----------



## yellowbernie

Galaxygrrl said:


> I so want this bag in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 3520310


Me too..


----------



## wintotty

yellowbernie said:


> Me too..



I heard medium tea rose will be out soon


----------



## Purse FanGirl

MonsieurMode said:


> I saw one Instagram today that Coach opened it's new Regent Street Flagship store in London.
> 
> Regent St in one of 2 planned "Coach House" stores, that are to offer the complete American House of Leather experience. The second "Coach House" is to open at 685 Fifth Avenue on November 19th.
> 
> One of the experiences at Regent Street is a  made to order Rogue bag service bar. I haven't heard word on pricing, but I imagine this will come to 5th Ave as well.
> 
> View attachment 3518571



I think I'm dreaming...
There is an announcement on website but looks like Coach is keeping it under wraps for now.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Coach Announces Opening of ‘Coach House’ on Fifth Avenue in New York City
News release: 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/coach-announces-opening-coach-house-114500032.html


----------



## MonsieurMode

There was a press release issued for Coach House opening on 5th Avenue. 

The Made to Order Rogue Experience will include:

9 points of customization 
Over 1 million possible combinations


----------



## Galaxygrrl

MonsieurMode said:


> There was a press release issued for Coach House opening on 5th Avenue.
> 
> The Made to Order Rogue Experience will include:
> 
> 9 points of customization
> Over 1 million possible combinations



OK, what are the nine? 

- Color - outside 
- Color inside pockets
- Color handles
- Color sides
- Color thread
- Size
- Hardware color
- Lock or no lock (maybe)

What else, missing a few.


----------



## Teagaggle

Galaxygrrl said:


> OK, what are the nine?
> 
> - Color - outside
> - Color inside pockets
> - Color handles
> - Color sides
> - Color thread
> - Size
> - Hardware color
> - Lock or no lock (maybe)
> 
> What else, missing a few.


I'd love to see the ability to choose suede or smooth leather for the open pockets on either side.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Teagaggle said:


> I'd love to see the ability to choose suede or smooth leather for the open pockets on either side.



I think they will have that.  

What I hope is you can do the tea roses on it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I thought I was rogue content after 4 (python tea rose, original black python, original oxblood, and olive), but if I can pick out exactly what I want I see #5 in the future!


----------



## MonsieurMode

Picture from Stuart Vevers's Instagram:


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Here is the press release. 

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...h-Announces-Opening-‘Coach-House’-Avenue-York

The company is also launching two concepts unique to Coach House flagships that speak to the brand’s heritage of leather craftsmanship and innovative design. First, the Made to Order Rogue, which allows customers to create a bespoke Rogue bag, selecting from nine points of customization and over one million possible combinations. Second, the Coach House Workshop - which is the first of its kind - offering expanded leather and craftsmanship services, including special monogramming and exclusive vintage product, featuring a resident master craftsman with nearly 30 years of experience in the New York Workshop at Coach’s headquarters.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Galaxygrrl said:


> OK, what are the nine?
> 
> - Color - outside
> - Color inside pockets
> - Color handles
> - Color sides
> - Color thread
> - Size
> - Hardware color
> - Lock or no lock (maybe)
> 
> What else, missing a few.



Hmmmmm. Let's work through these as a team!

1. Leather on front/back (suede, smooth, pebble, suede, crocodile, ostrich, python) and the color
2. Leather on sides (suede, smooth, pebble) and the color
3. Handles - leather (smooth, ostrich, python, maybe croc) and color
4. Shoulder strap (studded leather, smooth, _maybe_ exotic but those may be too delicate of a material to use here) and color
5. Clochette and Hangtag - leather (smooth, pebbled, exotic) and color
6. Thread color
7. Inside - this was called out on the London post ("you can design your own Rogue inside and out") - type of lining on side pockets (suede/leather) and color
8. Hardware

Maybes
9. Inside organization - kisslock/no-kisslock, color of canvas lining, multifunction pockets, leash for keys


----------



## Hobbsy

What would embellishments fall under? Leather?


----------



## LV.NYC

Purse FanGirl said:


> Coach Announces Opening of ‘Coach House’ on Fifth Avenue in New York City
> News release:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/coach-announces-opening-coach-house-114500032.html



Whose going today? Anyone from NYC??


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Wow, I bet sooner or later they will build an app for their website that lets you make a bag and order it on the website


----------



## MonsieurMode

Galaxygrrl said:


> Wow, I bet sooner or later they will build an app for their website that lets you make a bag and order it on the website



The London Store had an iPad on the table. I imagine there's on app on there to show customers a 3D model.


----------



## gr8onteej

janey0138 said:


> Whose going today? Anyone from NYC??



I received an invite but had to decline because I'm out of town.


----------



## LV.NYC

gr8onteej said:


> I received an invite but had to decline because I'm out of town.


It wasn't overly crowded, there were fun demonstrations, staff was helpful and I spent a long time at the custom rogue station. I have succumbed to rogue. I made a commitment to go back and take my time to custom design my very own rogue. I am in love.


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> It wasn't overly crowded, there were fun demonstrations, staff was helpful and I spent a long time at the custom rogue station. I have succumbed to rogue. I made a commitment to go back and take my time to custom design my very own rogue. I am in love.


Did you find out what all you get to decide on?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Exciting tea rose things happening! I'd love to visit this store some time


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Yes!!!! Tea Rose!


----------



## LV.NYC

Hobbsy said:


> Did you find out what all you get to decide on?


1. You start with the color of exterior leather-pebble/glovetanned/suede. 
2. You chose the color of your lining. Doesn't have to be suede.
3. Then the handles...color/texture.
4. Hardware- brass or gun metal.
5. It takes 6 weeks to complete.
6. Comes with pillow insert.
7. 895 for 25", 1100 for regular, 1500 for 36" python/snake handles slightly more. Since they are custom I was informed the price varies and was not provided an exact cost. 

The kiss lock is not an interchangeable option.
The nyc coach house can custom attach appliqués/flowers/patches to your coach purse for a nominal fee.

My pictures are too large to upload


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> 1. You start with the color of exterior leather-pebble/glovetanned/suede.
> 2. You chose the color of your lining. Doesn't have to be suede.
> 3. Then the handles...color/texture.
> 4. Hardware- brass or gun metal.
> 5. It takes 6 weeks to complete.
> 6. Comes with pillow insert.
> 7. 895 for 25", 1100 for regular, 1500 for 36" python/snake handles slightly more. Since they are custom I was informed the price varies and was not provided an exact cost.
> 
> The kiss lock is not an interchangeable option.
> The nyc coach house can custom attach appliqués/flowers/patches to your coach purse for a nominal fee.
> 
> My pictures are too large to upload


Oh, thank you for all the good info!! It sounds so cool to do, really fun! Are you going to make one?


----------



## gr8onteej

janey0138 said:


> It wasn't overly crowded, there were fun demonstrations, staff was helpful and I spent a long time at the custom rogue station. I have succumbed to rogue. I made a commitment to go back and take my time to custom design my very own rogue. I am in love.



I also received an invite to the opening today.  What is the price range on the design your own Rogue?


----------



## wintotty

janey0138 said:


> 1. You start with the color of exterior leather-pebble/glovetanned/suede.
> 2. You chose the color of your lining. Doesn't have to be suede.
> 3. Then the handles...color/texture.
> 4. Hardware- brass or gun metal.
> 5. It takes 6 weeks to complete.
> 6. Comes with pillow insert.
> 7. 895 for 25", 1100 for regular, 1500 for 36" python/snake handles slightly more. Since they are custom I was informed the price varies and was not provided an exact cost.
> 
> The kiss lock is not an interchangeable option.
> The nyc coach house can custom attach appliqués/flowers/patches to your coach purse for a nominal fee.
> 
> My pictures are too large to upload




Thank you for the information!! Price range is quite reasonable for custom made bag


----------



## MonsieurMode

janey0138 said:


> 1. You start with the color of exterior leather-pebble/glovetanned/suede.
> 2. You chose the color of your lining. Doesn't have to be suede.
> 3. Then the handles...color/texture.
> 4. Hardware- brass or gun metal.
> 5. It takes 6 weeks to complete.
> 6. Comes with pillow insert.
> 7. 895 for 25", 1100 for regular, 1500 for 36" python/snake handles slightly more. Since they are custom I was informed the price varies and was not provided an exact cost.
> 
> The kiss lock is not an interchangeable option.
> The nyc coach house can custom attach appliqués/flowers/patches to your coach purse for a nominal fee.
> 
> My pictures are too large to upload



Thanks for all the information! Is the storypatch custom, too?


----------



## lucerovillegas

janey0138 said:


> It wasn't overly crowded, there were fun demonstrations, staff was helpful and I spent a long time at the custom rogue station. I have succumbed to rogue. I made a commitment to go back and take my time to custom design my very own rogue. I am in love.



What were the starting prices?


----------



## MonsieurMode

Here's another picture of the corner in NYC:


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Question of the day!!!!

How much is it to add the Tea Roses on the Rogue.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Do you don't have to line the Rogue with suede? I suppose that would make the Rogue lighter! I was thinking of getting a 36 (maybe custom??) for work, but was worried about the weight of the bag, plus the weight of my laptop.


----------



## newbagaddict

Galaxygrrl said:


> Wow, I bet sooner or later they will build an app for their website that lets you make a bag and order it on the website


I need this!!  I can't imagine them passing up the opportunity for all of us not near a physical store.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

My sales manager said, you can only order a custom bag from the store in NYC.  I guess I will need to wait for the next business trip to NY


----------



## yellowbernie

Galaxygrrl said:


> My sales manager said, you can only order a custom bag from the store in NYC.  I guess I will need to wait for the next business trip to NY


Can't you call the NY store and order over the phone??


----------



## jennlt

yellowbernie said:


> Can't you call the NY store and order over the phone??



Yes, you can and I just ordered mine! Because I ordered crocodile handles, it is going to take twelve looong weeks instead of the normal six. I ordered the saddle pebbled leather with suede lining in honey, "hay" color croco handles and old brass hardware. Full payment is due upon placing order.


----------



## jennlt

The store was very helpful and sent me several pictures of different combinations after I told them I wanted a bag in the tan color family. I was lucky enough to have a Coach VP and a store manager help me and it was a fantastic experience. They were very patient and didn't pressure me to make a quick decision. I worked with them last night and then finally made my decision this morning. Unfortunately, they did not have ostrich handles available, which was a disappointment as I missed out on the ostrich Rogue this spring , but I am thrilled with my final selections.


----------



## MonsieurMode

jennlt said:


> Yes, you can and I just ordered mine! Because I ordered crocodile handles, it is going to take twelve looong weeks instead of the normal six. I ordered the saddle pebbled leather with suede lining in honey, "hay" color croco handles and old brass hardware. Full payment is due upon placing order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525664



This will be a showstopper! I've pivoted the picture so we can see it horizontally, if that's alright!




Few questions:

What size did you get?

How much did it cost to add the croc handles? 

Just to clarify, you could have had a leather lining instead of the suede? 

Where will your Rogue be made?


----------



## LL777

jennlt said:


> Yes, you can and I just ordered mine! Because I ordered crocodile handles, it is going to take twelve looong weeks instead of the normal six. I ordered the saddle pebbled leather with suede lining in honey, "hay" color croco handles and old brass hardware. Full payment is due upon placing order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525664


I love the color combination! Did you order the regular or 36? Do you mind me asking how much you paid for it?


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> The store was very helpful and sent me several pictures of different combinations after I told them I wanted a bag in the tan color family. I was lucky enough to have a Coach VP and a store manager help me and it was a fantastic experience. They were very patient and didn't pressure me to make a quick decision. I worked with them last night and then finally made my decision this morning. Unfortunately, they did not have ostrich handles available, which was a disappointment as I missed out on the ostrich Rogue this spring , but I am thrilled with my final selections.


Beautiful!!


----------



## jennlt

MonsieurMode said:


> This will be a showstopper! I've pivoted the picture so we can see it horizontally, if that's alright!
> 
> View attachment 3525676
> 
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> What size did you get?
> 
> How much did it cost to add the croc handles?
> 
> Just to clarify, you could have had a leather lining instead of the suede?
> 
> Where will your Rogue be made?





LL777 said:


> I love the color combination! Did you order the regular or 36? Do you mind me asking how much you paid for it?



Thanks for rotating the picture for me! I posted in a hurry and forgot that detail.
I got the regular size and the price with croc handles was $2600 (yikes, I know).
Yes, it can be lined in leather instead of suede. The bags are made overseas with materials from the US and Italy. Coach is having all the "made to order" bags made by their master craftsmen, though.


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks!


----------



## jennlt

Here are some more selections that I considered. The first picture is saddle with honey suede and the second picture is all saddle,


----------



## MonsieurMode

jennlt said:


> Thanks for rotating the picture for me! I posted in a hurry and forgot that detail.
> I got the regular size and *the price with croc handles was $2600* (yikes, I know).



Awww, man. I was hoping to get a Rogue 36 with Croc Handles for around $2,000 considering the base model Custom 36 is $1,500. I imagine it would be closer to $3,000 with croc handles now. Considering it's only a few inches of croc, I don't know if it's worth it


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> View attachment 3525734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more selections that I considered. The first picture is saddle with honey suede and the second picture is all saddle,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525710


I love your final design the most, it will be stunning!


----------



## jennlt

MonsieurMode said:


> Awww, man. I was hoping to get a Rogue 36 with Croc Handles for around $2,000 considering the base model Custom 36 is $1,500. I imagine it would be closer to $3,000 with croc handles now. Considering it's only a few inches of croc, I don't know if it's worth it



It was a tough decision for me and I had to think about it overnight. That's why I decided to do the contrast handle instead of the all saddle color bag; if I'm going to pay that much of a premium I want those handles to pop!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> I love your final design the most, it will be stunning!



Thank you! I can't wait to see the finished product and I will be sure to post a picture.


----------



## SEWDimples

jennlt said:


> Yes, you can and I just ordered mine! Because I ordered crocodile handles, it is going to take twelve looong weeks instead of the normal six. I ordered the saddle pebbled leather with suede lining in honey, "hay" color croco handles and old brass hardware. Full payment is due upon placing order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525664


It is going to be gorgeous. I cannot wait to see pictures. Congrats!


----------



## MonsieurMode

jennlt said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to see the finished product and I will be sure to post a picture.



Can't wait to see what the box and presentation look like!!! 

Did you have a say in the color of the long straps? Also, is smooth leather an option for the outside?


----------



## jennlt

SEWDimples said:


> It is going to be gorgeous. I cannot wait to see pictures. Congrats!



Thanks! I can't believe I have to wait twelve weeks to see it!


----------



## jennlt

MonsieurMode said:


> Can't wait to see what the box and presentation look like!!!
> 
> Did you have a say in the color of the long straps? Also, is smooth leather an option for the outside?



Yes, I chose the smooth glovetanned leather for the long straps and the zipper trim, and smooth leather can be used on the outside of the bag. In fact, the first option they sent me was the smooth saddle leather but I opted for the pebbled because of my dogs.

 I would love to get a smooth leather Rogue but I would probably choose black if I did because I think the scratches would be less noticeable.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

jennlt said:


> Thanks! I can't believe I have to wait twelve weeks to see it!



It will be beautiful.  Time with fly!!!


----------



## jennlt

Galaxygrrl said:


> It will be beautiful.  Time with fly!!!



I hope it's love at first sight


----------



## yellowbernie

jennlt said:


> Yes, you can and I just ordered mine! Because I ordered crocodile handles, it is going to take twelve looong weeks instead of the normal six. I ordered the saddle pebbled leather with suede lining in honey, "hay" color croco handles and old brass hardware. Full payment is due upon placing order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525664


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

I just called Coach House.  There is NO option for embellishments.    The photos we saw where just master craftman putting on a show for the roll out event.


----------



## LV.NYC

jennlt said:


> Yes, you can and I just ordered mine! Because I ordered crocodile handles, it is going to take twelve looong weeks instead of the normal six. I ordered the saddle pebbled leather with suede lining in honey, "hay" color croco handles and old brass hardware. Full payment is due upon placing order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525664


This color combination is beautiful!!! It will be perfect for when it arrives in spring too! I want to make one in pink but what am I going to do with the dozen or so "regular rogues"....


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> This color combination is beautiful!!! It will be perfect for when it arrives in spring too! I want to make one in pink but what am I going to do with the dozen or so "regular rogues"....


Send them to me?! [emoji23][emoji41][emoji6]


----------



## jennlt

janey0138 said:


> This color combination is beautiful!!! It will be perfect for when it arrives in spring too! I want to make one in pink but what am I going to do with the dozen or so "regular rogues"....



Thank you so much! Spring will be the perfect time for it to arrive but (naturally) I was hoping it would arrive by Christmas. I would be glad to share the name of the SA who helped me if you decide to investigate the made to order Rogues. Oops, I forgot you're in NYC. Lucky girl!
I was also interested in a bordeaux rogue but that color leather isn't currently available and oxblood is a little too dark for me. Pink sounds gorgeous!
It sounds like Hobbsy has a suggestion for your other rogues...


----------



## LV.NYC

Im ok with it not arriving by xmas but Kyle Sheldon Asst mgr is the SA I met with at Coach House and by spring I'd like to have that pink rogue. I have to check my dollars after thanksgiving. I've got trips planned and shopping lists to complete and I've been spending waaay to much on myself.


----------



## lucerovillegas

janey0138 said:


> This color combination is beautiful!!! It will be perfect for when it arrives in spring too! I want to make one in pink but what am I going to do with the dozen or so "regular rogues"....



There's one dozen colors??? I'd love to see your collection.


----------



## jennlt

janey0138 said:


> Im ok with it not arriving by xmas but Kyle Sheldon Asst mgr is the SA I met with at Coach House and by spring I'd like to have that pink rogue. I have to check my dollars after thanksgiving. I've got trips planned and shopping lists to complete and I've been spending waaay to much on myself.



Kyle is one of the people who helped me, too and he was great. This rogue will be my Christmas and birthday present combined but It's probably time for me to go to ban island. I hope you get your pink rogue for spring; it really is tempting to collect the rogue in several colors!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Any photos of the shade of pink they have? Ahh...pink...My dream Rogue...


----------



## Hobbsy

Is that a pink rogue on the upper left hand shelf?


----------



## LV.NYC

Hobbsy said:


> Is that a pink rogue on the upper left hand shelf?


YES!! It's a store exclusive with python handles. THE pink....but I don't like the interior suede.


----------



## LV.NYC

Here's a red rogue


----------



## LV.NYC

My files are too large.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

janey0138 said:


> YES!! It's a store exclusive with python handles. THE pink....but I don't like the interior suede.



Wow, but you can customize it.    Think it would look great with a light gray or the same pink. 

I bet there will be a pink rogue in the spring though.


----------



## LV.NYC

Demo


----------



## LV.NYC

Tea rose in an array of shades


----------



## fashionista86

This is awesome!  I live in NYC so I need to check this out!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> YES!! It's a store exclusive with python handles. THE pink....but I don't like the interior suede.


What color is that interior?


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> Demo


Oh my gosh, I bet this was so much fun!


----------



## Loco4Coco

janey0138 said:


> YES!! It's a store exclusive with python handles. THE pink....but I don't like the interior suede.




OMG I have died and gone to heaven.  This is just drop dead stunning!


----------



## jennlt

janey0138 said:


> YES!! It's a store exclusive with python handles. THE pink....but I don't like the interior suede.



That is the perfect shade of pink!


----------



## shillinggirl88

janey0138 said:


> YES!! It's a store exclusive with python handles. THE pink....but I don't like the interior suede.


That is pretty....a gray suede would be pretty vs the saddle/tan color.


----------



## shillinggirl88

jennlt said:


> View attachment 3525734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more selections that I considered. The first picture is saddle with honey suede and the second picture is all saddle,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525710


Lovely!  I love browns...cannot wait to see the finished product


----------



## K.E.W.

Galaxygrrl said:


> Wow, I bet sooner or later they will build an app for their website that lets you make a bag and order it on the website



That was my first thought too -- like Nike ID custom orders!  We can only hope .


----------



## Galaxygrrl

K.E.W. said:


> That was my first thought too -- like Nike ID custom orders!  We can only hope .



To quote Veruca Salt: "I want it now."   Image how many bags we would all create.   Mini cooper has the same type of app, I've built 200 cars over 10 years I bet.  Bought one.


----------



## jennlt

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely!  I love browns...cannot wait to see the finished product



Thank you! I am really looking forward to it and will be sure to share it with TPF, too.


----------



## jan1124

janey0138 said:


> YES!! It's a store exclusive with python handles. THE pink....but I don't like the interior suede.



The pink is called Rouge, and the handles are real crocodile.  They only made 5 - and the price is $2500.  I considered, but would rather design my own, change the hardware to brass, and different color suede pockets.  The crocodile is a huge difference in price - even though it's such a small amount used.  

FYI, Nordstrom just added a Rouge Tea Rose Dinky to their website - so Rouge will probably be a big color for Spring!


----------



## jan1124

jennlt said:


> Thank you! I am really looking forward to it and will be sure to share it with TPF, too.



Congratulation on your custom Rogue - beautiful choices!  Thank you for sharing all of the information.  Now I have a reason to go to New York..... I just need an excuse my husband will bite for!


----------



## jennlt

jan1124 said:


> Congratulation on your custom Rogue - beautiful choices!  Thank you for sharing all of the information.  Now I have a reason to go to New York..... I just need an excuse my husband will bite for!



Thanks! I knew I wouldn't be able to make it to New York until next spring, so I decided to order by phone, but I would love to order a second Rogue in person!


----------



## thedseer

Does the inside story tag have anything about it being custom/can you have your name added there?

This is so cool! Maybe I will stop in next time I visit family in NYC.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sad16480

jennlt said:


> Thank you! I am really looking forward to it and will be sure to share it with TPF, too.



I just ordered my custom bag three days ago and I already cannot stand the wait!!!! How is going for you? Do they give you any updates along the way?????


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> I just ordered my custom bag three days ago and I already cannot stand the wait!!!! How is going for you? Do they give you any updates along the way?????


Oh, what did you order Sad?


----------



## sad16480

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, what did you order Sad?



Here she is!!!!!!


Oxblood suede with chalk python handles. My first bag with the brass hardware.


----------



## pursecharm1

sad16480 said:


> Here she is!!!!!!
> View attachment 3580734
> 
> Oxblood suede with chalk python handles. My first bag with the brass hardware.



Beautiful choice of materials and colors. You can't go wrong with the brass hardware either.


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> Here she is!!!!!!
> View attachment 3580734
> 
> Oxblood suede with chalk python handles. My first bag with the brass hardware.


Stunning! I love it, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

*Drools* Such lovely combos, ladies! I want one! My very one one of a kind Rogue...


----------



## dl787

sad16480 said:


> Here she is!!!!!!
> View attachment 3580734
> 
> Oxblood suede with chalk python handles. My first bag with the brass hardware.



Stunning. Such beautiful choices. I am waiting on mine as well. It was supposed to be here Friday but got rerouted to NY flagship for final inspection. Hope it makes it's way to me by end of next week.


----------



## jennlt

sad16480 said:


> I just ordered my custom bag three days ago and I already cannot stand the wait!!!! How is going for you? Do they give you any updates along the way?????



They have sent me updates, although the last one was to inform me of the shipping date and turned out to be incorrect. It said my bag would be shipped January 3rd and then I received no follow up email after it didn't ship on the estimated date. I finally received a shipping notice on Wednesday and it wasn't shipped overnight as I thought it would be so I am still waiting...Coach definitely still has some kinks to work out in the made to order system.

Your bag is incredibly gorgeous! The suede looks very rich and saturated. Please share pictures of it when it arrives.The waiting is the hardest part; Tom Petty was absolutely right!

 I want the bordeaux leather instead of the oxblood but it wasn't available when I placed my order. I am hoping they will add it to the made to order choices for fall.


----------



## Hobbsy

dl787 said:


> Stunning. Such beautiful choices. I am waiting on mine as well. It was supposed to be here Friday but got rerouted to NY flagship for final inspection. Hope it makes it's way to me by end of next week.


What is yours like dl787?


----------



## MonsieurMode

dl787 said:


> Stunning. Such beautiful choices. I am waiting on mine as well. It was supposed to be here Friday but got rerouted to NY flagship for final inspection. Hope it makes it's way to me by end of next week.



If I were you, I'd call Coach House and tell them to overnight it to you once it has been inspected! That should definitely be part of the service and at no additional cost to you, given the price of the bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

Hobbsy said:


> Is that a pink rogue on the upper left hand shelf?


Is that an Olive Rogue on the upper right? Yellow beneath it?


----------



## dl787

Hobbsy said:


> What is yours like dl787?



I had to have grey in the regular size but  went a little different by using chalk for my sides and handles with brass hardware. Had no intention of this when I went. Originally was going to do black but when we laid the colors together the chalk just have it a warmer feel. Hoping I love it. Here is a pic of the materials (sorry for shadows) and bag.


----------



## dl787

MonsieurMode said:


> If I were you, I'd call Coach House and tell them to overnight it to you once it has been inspected! That should definitely be part of the service and at no additional cost to you, given the price of the bag.



I did exactly that. They need to get this part of process corrected. Very frustrating and confusing with all the UPS messages. They will be overnighting it to me.


----------



## ahhgoo

dl787 said:


> I had to have grey in the regular size but  went a little different by using chalk for my sides and handles with brass hardware. Had no intention of this when I went. Originally was going to do black but when we laid the colors together the chalk just have it a warmer feel. Hoping I love it. Here is a pic of the materials (sorry for shadows) and bag.
> View attachment 3582526
> View attachment 3582527



This is a lovely color selection! [emoji173]️Mind if I ask how much was this combo?


----------



## Hobbsy

dl787 said:


> I had to have grey in the regular size but  went a little different by using chalk for my sides and handles with brass hardware. Had no intention of this when I went. Originally was going to do black but when we laid the colors together the chalk just have it a warmer feel. Hoping I love it. Here is a pic of the materials (sorry for shadows) and bag.
> View attachment 3582526
> View attachment 3582527


Ohhhh that's pretty!!


----------



## Hobbsy

dl787 said:


> I had to have grey in the regular size but  went a little different by using chalk for my sides and handles with brass hardware. Had no intention of this when I went. Originally was going to do black but when we laid the colors together the chalk just have it a warmer feel. Hoping I love it. Here is a pic of the materials (sorry for shadows) and bag.
> View attachment 3582526
> View attachment 3582527


I love how that chalk color just pops with the grey!


----------



## MonsieurMode

dl787 said:


> I had to have grey in the regular size but  went a little different by using chalk for my sides and handles with brass hardware. Had no intention of this when I went. Originally was going to do black but when we laid the colors together the chalk just have it a warmer feel. Hoping I love it. Here is a pic of the materials (sorry for shadows) and bag.
> View attachment 3582526
> View attachment 3582527



You made a masterful selection of neutrals, brava! Love seeing everyone's success with this. 

Did you happen to discuss with the staff how popular this has been at Coach House? Really hoping this makes it to other stores!


----------



## dl787

ahhgoo said:


> This is a lovely color selection! [emoji173]️Mind if I ask how much was this combo?



Thank you. It was just under $1000. I thought pretty reasonable. I spoke with them last week and there had been 31 custom rogues ordered.


----------



## MonsieurMode

dl787 said:


> Thank you. It was just under $1000. I thought pretty reasonable. I spoke with them last week and there had been 31 custom rogues ordered.



That's a great price, given that it's less than a $200 difference from a regular Rogue. You get to have a one-of-a-kind piece, and you know that it'll match your personality and wardrobe. $old!


----------



## wintotty

Is there any way to custom order Rogue over E-mail?
I have no plan to visit NYC for a while, but I"m very interested......if anyone has a contact E-mail I appreciate it!


----------



## jennlt

wintotty said:


> Is there any way to custom order Rogue over E-mail?
> I have no plan to visit NYC for a while, but I"m very interested......if anyone has a contact E-mail I appreciate it!



i have the cell number of the manager who helped me order mine. Would you like me to PM you?


----------



## MonsieurMode

jennlt said:


> i have the cell number of the manager who helped me order mine. Would you like me to PM you?



Another member called the store and they were able to do it over text/email, I believe!


----------



## Kidclarke

Omg  Gorgeous customs. I know what I am doing if I'm ever in NYC.


----------



## Hobbsy

MonsieurMode said:


> Another member called the store and they were able to do it over text/email, I believe!


Hmmmm......I might have to design a pinkish nude one?! [emoji41]


----------



## jennlt

MonsieurMode said:


> Another member called the store and they were able to do it over text/email, I believe!



Yes, I placed my order using text and email as I was not able to visit the store. The person who helped me was wonderful which is why I was offering that particular person's number.


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> Yes, I placed my order using text and email as I was not able to visit the store. The person who helped me was wonderful which is why I was offering that particular person's number.


Could I get the number from you please?


----------



## faintlymacabre

I so want to do this, but I fear what the duty/customs charges might be...  Coach.com purchases are duty-free, but I'm not sure the custom Rogues ship through the same process.


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Could I get the number from you please?



Of course! I sent you a message.


----------



## wintotty

jennlt said:


> Of course! I sent you a message.


Please PM me his/her E-mail and cell#!

Thanks!!


----------



## jennlt

wintotty said:


> Please PM me his/her E-mail and cell#!
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent!


----------



## sad16480

dl787 said:


> Stunning. Such beautiful choices. I am waiting on mine as well. It was supposed to be here Friday but got rerouted to NY flagship for final inspection. Hope it makes it's way to me by end of next week.



Yes, that is my understanding. They get it first to ensure it is perfect. Then they can either send it to you or present it to you at the store. Post pics when you get yours!!!!


----------



## sad16480

dl787 said:


> I had to have grey in the regular size but  went a little different by using chalk for my sides and handles with brass hardware. Had no intention of this when I went. Originally was going to do black but when we laid the colors together the chalk just have it a warmer feel. Hoping I love it. Here is a pic of the materials (sorry for shadows) and bag.
> View attachment 3582526
> View attachment 3582527


Love it!!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> Love it!!!!!


Can you tell me what the choices were for hardware?


----------



## wintotty

Hobbsy said:


> Can you tell me what the choices were for hardware?



This is what I was told 

5-Hardware: 
Black copper, old brass, light antique nickel.


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> This is what I was told
> 
> 5-Hardware:
> Black copper, old brass, light antique nickel.


Black
Copper
Old brass
Light or antique nickel?


----------



## wintotty

Hobbsy said:


> Black
> Copper
> Old brass
> Light or antique nickel?



I think it is Black Copper (gun metal)


----------



## LV.NYC

Soooo looking forward to jennlt's custom rogue [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> I think it is Black Copper (gun metal)


Oh, ok.....so just 3 choices?


----------



## dl787

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, ok.....so just 3 choices?



Yes.


----------



## dl787

sad16480 said:


> Yes, that is my understanding. They get it first to ensure it is perfect. Then they can either send it to you or present it to you at the store. Post pics when you get yours!!!!



They will be shipping it to me as I travel to NY for business and don't want to wait another 4 weeks to get it. Will definitely post pics when it arrives.


----------



## jennlt

She's here!


----------



## jennlt

In the winter sunlight. Please excuse the dormant landscaping.


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> In the winter sunlight. Please excuse the dormant landscaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585122
> View attachment 3585123


Oh, what a gorgeous bag!!! You did great! Look at the amazing stitching on it. That's a WOW bag! Congrats and enjoy!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## wintotty

jennlt said:


> In the winter sunlight. Please excuse the dormant landscaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585122
> View attachment 3585123




It is beautiful!!! Croc handles stands out really well with classic Saddle color bag.
Do you love it??


----------



## dl787

It is stunning. Those colors and croc handles are so beautiful together. Congrats!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, what a gorgeous bag!!! You did great! Look at the amazing stitching on it. That's a WOW bag! Congrats and enjoy!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





wintotty said:


> It is beautiful!!! Croc handles stands out really well with classic Saddle color bag.
> Do you love it??





dl787 said:


> It is stunning. Those colors and croc handles are so beautiful together. Congrats!



Thanks so much! I really love it and I am already putting together future outfits that will showcase the bag lol.
I don't think I can stop at just one made to order...


----------



## K.E.W.

jennlt said:


> Thanks so much! I really love it and I am already putting together future outfits that will showcase the bag lol.
> I don't think I can stop at just one made to order...




Don't think you can stop at just one....oh...no!!...and why would you??

Seriously, you've got great taste!  Enjoy your new beauty!!  Congrats!!

I wonder if Hobbsy likes it too?  *wink wink*


----------



## jennlt

K.E.W. said:


> Don't think you can stop at just one....oh...no!!...and why would you??
> 
> Seriously, you've got great taste!  Enjoy your new beauty!!  Congrats!!
> 
> I wonder if Hobbsy likes it too?  *wink wink*



Did I say one? I meant one dozen ; ))

Thanks for the good wishes!

Aw shucks, I tried my best to live up to Hobbsy's expectations


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> Did I say one? I meant one dozen ; ))
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes!
> 
> Aw shucks, I tried my best to live up to Hobbsy's expectations[emoji3]


I adore it and I'm putting colors together in my head and then taking clothes and putting them together to see if I like! Heehee......I think I'm close to a vision?! [emoji23][emoji41][emoji4]


----------



## lucerovillegas

jennlt said:


> In the winter sunlight. Please excuse the dormant landscaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585122
> View attachment 3585123



Beautiful!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> I adore it and I'm putting colors together in my head and then taking clothes and putting them together to see if I like! Heehee......I think I'm close to a vision?!



The process of getting to the vision is half the fun! And it's definitely more fun than the wait for the completed vision to arrive!


----------



## jennlt

lucerovillegas said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> The process of getting to the vision is half the fun! And it's definitely more fun than the wait for the completed vision to arrive!


It is! I love to research stuff anyway, so this is fun!!


----------



## jennlt

dl787 said:


> I did exactly that. They need to get this part of process corrected. Very frustrating and confusing with all the UPS messages. They will be overnighting it to me.



I'm not sure if I should mention this but, when I saw my bag was being shipped to NYC, I called JAX and asked them to re-route it to me and they did! I really didn't want to wait any longer. Thanks JAX!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> It is! I love to research stuff anyway, so this is fun!!



Have you had any pictures sent to you yet of possible combinations? I blew up all the pictures as big as I could get them on my laptop to help me envision what a full size bag would look like and it really helped me to decide.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Do you guys think it would be possible for someone from Canada to do a custom Rogue order over email?

For inspiration's sake, I found this on Instagram (posted by jkgilpin).  I LOVE the rusty colour she chose for the interior suede!  Apparently her zipper pull broke off, though.


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> Have you had any pictures sent to you yet of possible combinations? I blew up all the pictures as big as I could get them on my laptop to help me envision what a full size bag would look like and it really helped me to decide.


No, I haven't talked to her yet. I think I narrowed down my colors though?!


----------



## wintotty

faintlymacabre said:


> Do you guys think it would be possible for someone from Canada to do a custom Rogue order over email?
> 
> For inspiration's sake, I found this on Instagram (posted by jkgilpin).  I LOVE the rusty colour she chose for the interior suede!  Apparently her zipper pull broke off, though.



Isn't that a Rogue 36 currently selling at the store?


----------



## wintotty

faintlymacabre said:


> Do you guys think it would be possible for someone from Canada to do a custom Rogue order over email?
> 
> For inspiration's sake, I found this on Instagram (posted by jkgilpin).  I LOVE the rusty colour she chose for the interior suede!  Apparently her zipper pull broke off, though.



You may like these custom order pieces at Coach House. I love Oxblood with Python handles...............


----------



## faintlymacabre

wintotty said:


> Isn't that a Rogue 36 currently selling at the store?



Blah.  The lighting made everything look totally different.  Her post was tagged with #coachhouse so I figured it was custom.  Sorry!!


----------



## wintotty

I'm so close to ordering one, but can't decide between 2 designs..................with python or without python....that's the question 
Not sure python is worth $400 more, and 6 weeks more for delivery


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> No, I haven't talked to her yet. I think I narrowed down my colors though?!



Don't be afraid to ask for lots of pictures; I wasn't!


----------



## jennlt

wintotty said:


> I'm so close to ordering one, but can't decide between 2 designs..................with python or without python....that's the question
> Not sure python is worth $400 more, and 6 weeks more for delivery



My ready made python has been my favorite Rogue (at least until today ). The handles really pop and the python feels smooth, not scaly. For me, the python was definitely worth the extra cost.
The extra delivery time is brutal, I'm not gonna lie...


----------



## jennlt

faintlymacabre said:


> Do you guys think it would be possible for someone from Canada to do a custom Rogue order over email?
> 
> For inspiration's sake, I found this on Instagram (posted by jkgilpin).  I LOVE the rusty colour she chose for the interior suede!  Apparently her zipper pull broke off, though.



My salesperson said she would personally take your made to order Rogue to UPS or FedEx because it couldn't be shipped through the store directly. PM me if you want her number/email.


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> Don't be afraid to ask for lots of pictures; I wasn't!


I would like a black bag with dark brown zipper and hang tag and a heather sage green suede for inside.  If I post pictures maybe all you fashionistas could help with like or dislike or wth are you thinking?! [emoji23][emoji41]


----------



## wintotty

Hobbsy said:


> I would like a black bag with dark brown zipper and hang tag and a heather sage green suede for inside.  If I post pictures maybe all you fashionistas could help with like or dislike or wth are you thinking?! [emoji23][emoji41]



green/olive/sage is unfortunately not an option for inside suede color..........there are only a few choices.....which makes me sad


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> green/olive/sage is unfortunately not an option for inside suede color..........there are only a few choices.....which makes me sad


Oh nooooooooooooooo. I'm going to cry.


----------



## Hobbsy

Before I get another 10 blouses out and shove them in a black bag....what are the options for inside suede color?


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Before I get another 10 blouses out and shove them in a black bag....what are the options for inside suede color?


Let me send her a quick text and I'll get right back to you!


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> Let me send her a quick text and I'll get right back to you!


You're so sweet!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Before I get another 10 blouses out and shove them in a black bag....what are the options for inside suede color?


Okay there are only a few as Wintotty said: Honey, ginger, dark indigo, burgundy, red, and bright mandarin.


----------



## jennlt

Here we go:                                                        Made to Order points of customization

Colors and leathers available:

1- body of the bag:
Leathers: Glovetanned leather, Glovetanned pebbled leather and Suede
Colors: Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.

2-Handle and Keyhood:
Leathers: glovetanned leather, Python, crocodile.
Colors: Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.

3-Longstrap, overlay and hangtag:
Leathers: glovetanned leather.
Colors:  Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.

4-Lining:
Leathers: suede.
Colors: honey, ginger, dark indigo, burgundy, red, bright mandarin.

5-Hardware:
Black copper, old brass, light antique nickel.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> Okay there are only a few as Wintotty said: Honey, ginger, dark indigo, burgundy, red, and bright mandarin.


Thank you! I'm on the search for these colors!!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! I'm on the search for these colors!!



She will be happy to send you pictures and you don't have to feel at all obligated! She's at work right now if you want to have her send them.


----------



## K.E.W.

jennlt said:


> Did I say one? I meant one dozen ; ))
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes!
> 
> Aw shucks, I tried my best to live up to Hobbsy's expectations




Haha, well you SAID "one" but I "heard" One Dozen...don't worry!

Of course I was referring to Hobbsy's "enthusiastic" response to your reveal.  I could "feel" her Glee through the ethers!


----------



## faintlymacabre

My imagination is running wild.  Thank you for posting all these details, jennlt!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! I'm on the search for these colors!!



She is going to send me the picture and I will post it in a few minutes


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> She will be happy to send you pictures and you don't have to feel at all obligated! She's at work right now if you want to have her send them.


You mean pictures of the available colors?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, well you SAID "one" but I "heard" One Dozen...don't worry!
> 
> Of course I was referring to Hobbsy's "enthusiastic" response to your reveal.  I could "feel" her Glee through the ethers!


Purses make my day.....designing one.....whoa!! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji41]


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Purses make my day.....designing one.....whoa!! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji41]




Haha, like I said:  I feel your Glee!  

Have FUN in your design project!  My recent spending spree is on a temporary hold, but I look forward to this designing project, down the line. 

Meanwhile, it sounds like some great Reveals are gonna be showing up on tPF very, very soon!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Before I get another 10 blouses out and shove them in a black bag....what are the options for inside suede color?




You SO crack me up, Hobbsy!  Bless you!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> You SO crack me up, Hobbsy!  Bless you!


Thank you! I never turn down blessings!


----------



## K.E.W.

jennlt said:


> Here we go:                                                        Made to Order points of customization
> 
> Colors and leathers available:
> 
> 1- body of the bag:
> Leathers: Glovetanned leather, Glovetanned pebbled leather and Suede
> Colors: Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.
> 
> 2-Handle and Keyhood:
> Leathers: glovetanned leather, Python, crocodile.
> Colors: Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.
> 
> 3-Longstrap, overlay and hangtag:
> Leathers: glovetanned leather.
> Colors:  Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.
> 
> 4-Lining:
> Leathers: suede.
> Colors: honey, ginger, dark indigo, burgundy, red, bright mandarin.
> 
> 5-Hardware:
> Black copper, old brass, light antique nickel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone






jennlt said:


> Here we go:                                                        Made to Order points of customization
> 
> Colors and leathers available:
> 
> 1- body of the bag:
> Leathers: Glovetanned leather, Glovetanned pebbled leather and Suede
> Colors: Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.
> 
> 2-Handle and Keyhood:
> Leathers: glovetanned leather, Python, crocodile.
> Colors: Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.
> 
> 3-Longstrap, overlay and hangtag:
> Leathers: glovetanned leather.
> Colors:  Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.
> 
> 4-Lining:
> Leathers: suede.
> Colors: honey, ginger, dark indigo, burgundy, red, bright mandarin.
> 
> 5-Hardware:
> Black copper, old brass, light antique nickel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone




I'm not involved in this fun project AT THE MOMENT, but when I will be, thx sooo much for your helpful research!


----------



## jennlt

jennlt said:


> She is going to send me the picture and I will post it in a few minutes


Yes, pictures of the available lining colors will be coming soon. I didn't realize the time and she is now on her way home. If she can find someone to take pictures, she will send them to me tonight. If not, it will be tomorrow morning. HTH!


----------



## jennlt

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, well you SAID "one" but I "heard" One Dozen...don't worry!
> 
> Of course I was referring to Hobbsy's "enthusiastic" response to your reveal.  I could "feel" her Glee through the ethers!



I totally caught the reference! Hobbsy's enthusiasm is contagious, isn't it? I am as interested in her project as I was in mine!


----------



## soonergirl

jennlt said:


> Here we go:                                                        Made to Order points of customization
> 
> Colors and leathers available:
> 
> 1- body of the bag:
> Leathers: Glovetanned leather, Glovetanned pebbled leather and Suede
> Colors: Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.
> 
> 2-Handle and Keyhood:
> Leathers: glovetanned leather, Python, crocodile.
> Colors: Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.
> 
> 3-Longstrap, overlay and hangtag:
> Leathers: glovetanned leather.
> Colors:  Chalk, cornflower, dark denim, oxblood, black, saddle, olive, hay, rouge, ginger, 1941 red and fog.
> 
> 4-Lining:
> Leathers: suede.
> Colors: honey, ginger, dark indigo, burgundy, red, bright mandarin.
> 
> 5-Hardware:
> Black copper, old brass, light antique nickel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Thank you so much for this! I had my heart set on a custom heather grey so this just saved me a bunch of $$!!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> You mean pictures of the available colors?



I meant to quote you and I accidentally quoted myself! Yes, I requested pictures of all available linings and she will be sending it to me either tonight or tomorrow morning and I will post it as soon as I receive it! Your wish is my command!


----------



## jennlt

soonergirl said:


> Thank you so much for this! I had my heart set on a custom heather grey so this just saved me a bunch of $$!!


I *think* you can get fog grey suede and, with the suede rogues, the lining always is the same as the exterior. That would make it a fog grey suede exterior AND a fog grey suede interior. This is a special rule just for suede bags. Not to throw you a curve ball or anything : ))


----------



## jennlt

K.E.W. said:


> I'm not involved in this fun project AT THE MOMENT, but when I will be, thx sooo much for your helpful research!


You are so welcome!


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> I meant to quote you and I accidentally quoted myself! Yes, I requested pictures of all available linings and she will be sending it to me either tonight or tomorrow morning and I will post it as soon as I receive it! Your wish is my command!


Thank you!!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you!!


I am happy to help!


----------



## Cosmo Cares

jennlt said:


> i have the cell number of the manager who helped me order mine. Would you like me to PM you?



Hello!
I've read this whole thread and I would like to custom order the Rogue 36 from the NYC store would you be willing to share the associates contact info?


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> You mean pictures of the available colors?



Good morning! I have the picture of the available linings! From left to right: Honey, deep orange (bright mandarin), ginger, burgundy, 1941 red and dark indigo.


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> Good morning! I have the picture of the available linings! From left to right: Honey, deep orange (bright mandarin), ginger, burgundy, 1941 red and dark indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586151


Thanks so much Jenn! I'll be back at the drawing board...or thinking board?!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks so much Jenn! I'll be back at the drawing board...or thinking board?!



I think it might be a game changer for you if you let her put some combos together with the handles and everything in one picture. Something might just pop out at you as perfect that you had never considered. It's so much easier than trying to picture the various options in your head. Good luck deciding and keep us updated!


----------



## Cosmo Cares

jennlt said:


> I think it might be a game changer for you if you let her put some combos together with the handles and everything in one picture. Something might just pop out at you as perfect that you had never considered. It's so much easier than trying to picture the various options in your head. Good luck deciding and keep us updated!


Who helped you at the NYC store?


----------



## jennlt

Cosmo Cares said:


> Who helped you at the NYC store?


I sent you a PM!


----------



## Lauraroz

jennlt said:


> Good morning! I have the picture of the available linings! From left to right: Honey, deep orange (bright mandarin), ginger, burgundy, 1941 red and dark indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586151



If you did the burgundy on the outside, what what the inside leather lining be?


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> If you did the burgundy on the outside, what what the inside leather lining be?


If you do suede on the outside, I believe it would be the same suede for the lining, too. If you do leather on the outside, you can pick your suede lining color.


----------



## Lauraroz

jennlt said:


> If you do suede on the outside, I believe it would be the same suede for the lining, too. If you do leather on the outside, you can pick your suede lining color.



I thought the inside of the suede had to be smooth leather of the same color, but I didn't see burgundy as an option.  Burgundy suede inside and out with black hang tags and zipper would look awesome!


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> I thought the inside of the suede had to be smooth leather of the same color, but I didn't see burgundy as an option.  Burgundy suede inside and out with black hang tags and zipper would look awesome!



When I asked yesterday, I was told that they are not doing leather linings as of now. The burgundy suede is so rich and beautiful and would look beautiful with black handles and hang tags and zipper! I'm thinking of something similar myself.


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> When I asked yesterday, I was told that they are not doing leather linings as of now. The burgundy suede is so rich and beautiful and would look beautiful with black handles and hang tags and zipper! I'm thinking of something similar myself.


That burgandy suede is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## dl787

She's here and I love it. The chalk gives it such a different look. Love the two
burgundy hangtags. I picked the NYC skyline for the large and let them "surprise" me on the other.
Here are my details.
Outside: Pebbled Heather Grey, Interior: Burgundy suede, Zipper Overlay and straps: Chalk, Handles: Black. I have black straps I can change out which completely changes the tone (last pic). I highly recommend this route of designing your own. Already planning my next!


----------



## Hobbsy

dl787 said:


> She's here and I love it. The chalk gives it such a different look. Love the two
> burgundy hangtags. I picked the NYC skyline for the large and let them "surprise" me on the other.
> Here are my details.
> Outside: Pebbled Heather Grey, Interior: Burgundy suede, Zipper Overlay and straps: Chalk, Handles: Black. I have black straps I can change out which completely changes the tone (last pic). I highly recommend this route of designing your own. Already planning my next!
> View attachment 3586582
> View attachment 3586583
> View attachment 3586584
> View attachment 3586585
> View attachment 3586586


Very nice! I like how you can switch those long straps and get 2 different looks! That grey and burgandy are so rich. Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Lauraroz

jennlt said:


> When I asked yesterday, I was told that they are not doing leather linings as of now. The burgundy suede is so rich and beautiful and would look beautiful with black handles and hang tags and zipper! I'm thinking of something similar myself.



That's good to know.  I thought I would have to fight with them to only do the suede.  Any idea what the cost is to do the suede inside and out?


----------



## Lauraroz

Are they just doing the regular sized rogue or are they doing all three sizes?


----------



## Askirvin

MonsieurMode said:


> There was a press release issued for Coach House opening on 5th Avenue.
> 
> The Made to Order Rogue Experience will include:
> 
> 9 points of customization
> Over 1 million possible combinations


----------



## Askirvin

You can contact Kyle at Coach in NY on 5th Ave and he will help you with your made to order rogue.
Can't wait for mine to come in!


----------



## Askirvin

Lauraroz said:


> Are they just doing the regular sized rogue or are they doing all three sizes?


The regular and 25


----------



## Askirvin

Lauraroz said:


> That's good to know.  I thought I would have to fight with them to only do the suede.  Any idea what the cost is to do the suede inside and out?


The suede outside is the reversed leather inside, same color but you can pick your canvas color


----------



## wintotty

dl787 said:


> She's here and I love it. The chalk gives it such a different look. Love the two
> burgundy hangtags. I picked the NYC skyline for the large and let them "surprise" me on the other.
> Here are my details.
> Outside: Pebbled Heather Grey, Interior: Burgundy suede, Zipper Overlay and straps: Chalk, Handles: Black. I have black straps I can change out which completely changes the tone (last pic). I highly recommend this route of designing your own. Already planning my next!
> View attachment 3586582
> View attachment 3586583
> View attachment 3586584
> View attachment 3586585
> View attachment 3586586




That is so pretty! I would love a grey rogue some day. Did it take full 6 weeks for the bag?
I just placed an order myself, and already counting days......


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> That's good to know.  I thought I would have to fight with them to only do the suede.  Any idea what the cost is to do the suede inside and out?


If you choose regular leather handles, I believe the cost is 995. The python and crocodile handles increase the cost substantially.


----------



## jennlt

dl787 said:


> She's here and I love it. The chalk gives it such a different look. Love the two
> burgundy hangtags. I picked the NYC skyline for the large and let them "surprise" me on the other.
> Here are my details.
> Outside: Pebbled Heather Grey, Interior: Burgundy suede, Zipper Overlay and straps: Chalk, Handles: Black. I have black straps I can change out which completely changes the tone (last pic). I highly recommend this route of designing your own. Already planning my next!
> View attachment 3586582
> View attachment 3586583
> View attachment 3586584
> View attachment 3586585
> View attachment 3586586


Congrats! It's such a great looking bag!


----------



## Lauraroz

Askirvin said:


> The suede outside is the reversed leather inside, same color but you can pick your canvas color



Then what is the reverse of the burgundy suede?  Burgundy leather isn't an option.


----------



## Lauraroz

Askirvin said:


> The suede outside is the reversed leather inside, same color but you can pick your canvas color



Also, not to sound stupid, but what part is the canvas?


----------



## Askirvin

Lauraroz said:


> Then what is the reverse of the burgundy suede?  Burgundy leather isn't an option.





Lauraroz said:


> Also, not to sound stupid, but what part is the canvas?


The center of the bag


----------



## Askirvin

Lauraroz said:


> Also, not to sound stupid, but what part is the canvas?


I tried to post a pic but it wouldn't let me.
It's the same color as the suede.
I ordered one.


----------



## dl787

wintotty said:


> That is so pretty! I would love a grey rogue some day. Did it take full 6 weeks for the bag?
> I just placed an order myself, and already counting days......



Thank you. It actually took 5 weeks although they quoted 6 when I ordered.


----------



## Hobbsy

Askirvin said:


> I tried to post a pic but it wouldn't let me.
> It's the same color as the suede.
> I ordered one.


What colors did you order?


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> That is so pretty! I would love a grey rogue some day. Did it take full 6 weeks for the bag?
> I just placed an order myself, and already counting days......


What colors did you get?


----------



## wintotty

I really wanted "Rouge" color bag, so I went through multiple combinations and came up with this. I think it is a happy fun bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> I really wanted "Rouge" color bag, so I went through multiple combinations and came up with this. I think it is a happy fun bag!


Ohhhhhhh, I like! So that's oxblood on handles? Burgandy or red inside?


----------



## wintotty

Hobbsy said:


> Ohhhhhhh, I like! So that's oxblood on handles? Burgandy or red inside?



Yes, Oxblood handles, Red suede inside, Chalk Overlay. I initially had Chalk handles as well, but with oxblood handles, the bag can be all-season and I don't have to worry about discoloration of the handles.


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> Yes, Oxblood handles, Red suede inside, Chalk Overlay. I initially had Chalk handles as well, but with oxblood handles, the bag can be all-season and I don't have to worry about discoloration of the handles.


Very pretty! What a beauty you'll have!


----------



## dl787

wintotty said:


> I really wanted "Rouge" color bag, so I went through multiple combinations and came up with this. I think it is a happy fun bag!



Love it. These colors are beautiful. Sure it will be a showstopper!


----------



## LL777

This is my new member of the Rogue family. I wanted something for summer and I think it's very simple and elegant.


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> This is my new member of the Rogue family. I wanted something for summer and I think it's very simple and elegant.


Gorgeous! These reveals are killing me. Congrats and enjoy that beautiful bag!


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous! These reveals are killing me. Congrats and enjoy that beautiful bag!


Thank you. It will arrive sometime in March and it's made in the USA


----------



## jennlt

LL777 said:


> This is my new member of the Rogue family. I wanted something for summer and I think it's very simple and elegant.


It is a very elegant bag! Love the combination of blues. Congrats!


----------



## LL777

jennlt said:


> It is a very elegant bag! Love the combination of blues. Congrats!


Thank you! And thanks for the recommendation of the SA. She is wonderful


----------



## jennlt

LL777 said:


> Thank you! And thanks for the recommendation of the SA. She is wonderful



I'm so glad you liked her. She has a great eye for detail and she is so enthusiastic about the made to order Rogues. It's wonderful to work with someone who is as excited about the project as you are.
Please post pictures when your beautiful Rogue arrives!


----------



## dl787

LL777 said:


> This is my new member of the Rogue family. I wanted something for summer and I think it's very simple and elegant.



Beautiful colors. Which suede color did you use for the inside?


----------



## LL777

dl787 said:


> Beautiful colors. Which suede color did you use for the inside?


Thanks, I went with honey


----------



## Askirvin

Suede oxblood
Oxblood python handles
Oxblood overlay and straps
Wanted a classy look


----------



## Askirvin

Fun one
1941 Red smooth
Chalk python handle
1941 red overlay and straps
Honey interior


----------



## Kidclarke

It would be so fun if they had this online where you could design it and see what it looks like. I always love doing that with car websites.


----------



## Askirvin

Hobbsy said:


> Could I get the number from you please?


I have a contact there in NY
He is wonderful and has helped me design a few bags!


----------



## Askirvin

wintotty said:


> You may like these custom order pieces at Coach House. I love Oxblood with Python handles...............


Is that oxblood python handles on the oxblood bag?


----------



## dl787

Askirvin said:


> View attachment 3587389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede oxblood
> Oxblood python handles
> Oxblood overlay and straps
> Wanted a classy look



Beautiful and very classy. This thread is becoming my favorite!


----------



## Askirvin

Anyone interested in creating your own rogue I have an awesome contact at Coach in NY and has helped me with a few of these.
PM me and I'll give you his number.
He's an expert on it.


----------



## Askirvin

Anyone interested in creating your own rogue I have an awesome contact at Coach in NY and has helped me with a few of these.
PM me and I'll give you his number.
He's an expert on it.


----------



## K.E.W.

wintotty said:


> I really wanted "Rouge" color bag, so I went through multiple combinations and came up with this. I think it is a happy fun bag!




Very nice combo!!  Congratulations!

I'm amazed at how much strategy some of you gals put into planning the details -- like choosing an all-season handle color.  Never would have occurred to me, sadly, haha.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Very nice combo!!  Congratulations!
> 
> I'm amazed at how much strategy some of you gals put into planning the details -- like choosing an all-season handle color.  Never would have occurred to me, sadly, haha.


If I had the app they're using to make the  prototype bag pictures I would be up all night. Every night! [emoji41][emoji48][emoji48][emoji41]


----------



## yellowbernie

Askirvin said:


> View attachment 3587389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede oxblood
> Oxblood python handles
> Oxblood overlay and straps
> Wanted a classy look


Love this one.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Hobbsy said:


> If I had the app they're using to make the  prototype bag pictures I would be up all night. Every night! [emoji41][emoji48][emoji48][emoji41]



Lol me too! Hopefully one is around the corner! It would keep me busy until I was able to actually afford one!


----------



## LV.NYC

These customs are so awesome!!


----------



## Askirvin

They're working on mine so I will post pics once I actually get it.
I can't wait!


----------



## Hobbsy

I worked with Kenza and she was great. I kept throwing things out there and she'd send pictures and I didn't love them. Jennlt helped a lot too and I just wasn't finding it. Kenza sent me a couple pics and one of them was from the Coach design room floor and I saw one I liked on the shelf, she sent me more pics and I fell in love and it's here!





She even sent a complimentary tin of Coach cleaner/conditioner.


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza and she was great. I kept throwing things out there and she'd send pictures and I didn't love them. Jennlt helped a lot too and I just wasn't finding it. Kenza sent me a couple pics and one of them was from the Coach design room floor and I saw one I liked on the shelf, she sent me more pics and I fell in love and it's here!
> View attachment 3592066
> View attachment 3592067
> View attachment 3592068
> 
> 
> She even sent a complimentary tin of Coach cleaner/conditioner.


The bag is so beautiful. Congratulations! What color are the handles? It looks like it's GLOVETANNED leather. Do you like it?


----------



## jennlt

Absolutely stunning! Congratulations! You are going to get so many compliments on this bag!


----------



## Lauraroz

Askirvin said:


> They're working on mine so I will post pics once I actually get it.
> I can't wait!



Please do, I'm dying to see if the burgundy suede is really burgundy or more the brown oxblood color.


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza and she was great. I kept throwing things out there and she'd send pictures and I didn't love them. Jennlt helped a lot too and I just wasn't finding it. Kenza sent me a couple pics and one of them was from the Coach design room floor and I saw one I liked on the shelf, she sent me more pics and I fell in love and it's here!
> View attachment 3592066
> View attachment 3592067
> View attachment 3592068
> 
> 
> She even sent a complimentary tin of Coach cleaner/conditioner.



That's a nice green.  Is it considered olive or surplus or something else?


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> Please do, I'm dying to see if the burgundy suede is really burgundy or more the brown oxblood color.



I am looking for a burgundy but I also find the oxblood leather too brown. I asked for a comparison picture and there is a big difference. It's not the best picture but I think it shows the beauty of the suede.


----------



## Askirvin

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza and she was great. I kept throwing things out there and she'd send pictures and I didn't love them. Jennlt helped a lot too and I just wasn't finding it. Kenza sent me a couple pics and one of them was from the Coach design room floor and I saw one I liked on the shelf, she sent me more pics and I fell in love and it's here!
> View attachment 3592066
> View attachment 3592067
> View attachment 3592068
> 
> 
> She even sent a complimentary tin of Coach cleaner/conditioner.


I used Kyle and he was wonderful as well.
He sent me all the color swatches of all the options and then helped me design a few of them.
Can't wait for mine to get here!!
Yours is gorgeous


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> The bag is so beautiful. Congratulations! What color are the handles? It looks like it's GLOVETANNED leather. Do you like it?


Python handles, it is Glovetanned leather. I love it, I love this color green!


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> Absolutely stunning! Congratulations! You are going to get so many compliments on this bag!


Thanks and thank you again for all your help!


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> That's a nice green.  Is it considered olive or surplus or something else?


It's called olive.


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> The bag is so beautiful. Congratulations! What color are the handles? It looks like it's GLOVETANNED leather. Do you like it?


I wanted to add that the zipper, long straps and hang tag are black.


----------



## Lauraroz

jennlt said:


> I am looking for a burgundy but I also find the oxblood leather too brown. I asked for a comparison picture and there is a big difference. It's not the best picture but I think it shows the beauty of the suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592107


Your right, it's a big difference.  The suede leans more red, the oxblood more brown.  Thanks that helps.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza and she was great. I kept throwing things out there and she'd send pictures and I didn't love them. Jennlt helped a lot too and I just wasn't finding it. Kenza sent me a couple pics and one of them was from the Coach design room floor and I saw one I liked on the shelf, she sent me more pics and I fell in love and it's here!
> View attachment 3592066
> View attachment 3592067
> View attachment 3592068
> 
> 
> She even sent a complimentary tin of Coach cleaner/conditioner.




Oh Hobbsy, THAT IS GORGEOUS!!! 

So you mean it was already a design on the floor?  Or did you customize part of it?  I LOVE IT, and the interior is TDF too!  That was a fast delivery!  So happy for you!  Your new bag WILL be the talk of the town!!

EDIT - when my time comes, I'm going straight for the glovetanned leather -- breathtaking!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Oh Hobbsy, THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> So you mean it was already a design on the floor?  Or did you customize part of it?  I LOVE IT, and the interior is TDF too!  That was a fast delivery!  So happy for you!  Your new bag WILL be the talk of the town!!
> 
> EDIT - when my time comes, I'm going straight for the glovetanned leather -- breathtaking!!!



I decided to say "sold" that's it! Stuart had some bags made for the shelves on the design floor for the Coach store on 5th Avenue and look at this pic that Monsiuer Mode posted in this thread. You can see Miss Olive on the shelf!!! I hadn't even thought of the Glovetanned but it's really nice.


K.E.W. said:


> Oh Hobbsy, THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> So you mean it was already a design on the floor?  Or did you customize part of it?  I LOVE IT, and the interior is TDF too!  That was a fast delivery!  So happy for you!  Your new bag WILL be the talk of the town!!
> 
> EDIT - when my time comes, I'm going straight for the glovetanned leather -- breathtaking!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

I forgot that picture....!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I decided to say "sold" that's it! Stuart had some bags made for the shelves on the design floor for the Coach store on 5th Avenue and look at this pic that Monsiuer Mode posted in this thread. You can see Miss Olive on the shelf!!! I hadn't even thought of the Glovetanned but it's really nice.



Thx for the explanation!  I'll go check the Monsiuer Mode photo you referred to. 

You have bragging rights now that Mr. Vevers actually "approved" your bag, haha!

Okay, now I see the pic!  Amazing!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Thx for the explanation!  I'll go check the Monsiuer Mode photo you referred to.
> 
> You have bragging rights now that Mr. Vevers actually "approved" your bag, haha!
> 
> Okay, now I see the pic!  Amazing!


I asked him on Instagram to give Kenza a hug when he sees her!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I forgot that picture....!
> View attachment 3592178




I wonder if Stuart will now create a completely different new bag to replace yours or if he had certain pre-set combos that he'd user over again.  Who cares, you got the prize!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I asked him on Instagram to give Kenza a hug when he sees her!



COOL!!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> I wonder if Stuart will now create a completely different new bag to replace yours or if he had certain pre-set combos that he'd user over again.  Who cares, you got the prize!!


It's so gorgeous, he should put the same one back up. He responded to me on and said he was happy to hear and gave some thumbs up.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> It's so gorgeous, he should put the same one back up. He responded to me on and said he was happy to hear and gave some thumbs up.



Haha, mingling with the rich and famous, are we?  He sounds like a friendly guy!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, mingling with the rich and famous, are we?  He sounds like a friendly guy!


I have posted a few times and he's always responded. Kenza said they all love when he comes in the store because he's so nice.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Has anyone seen the mandarin colour IRL?  I think that'd make for an amazing pop of colour as a lining...  *plots*


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I have posted a few times and he's always responded. Kenza said they all love when he comes in the store because he's so nice.



I believe it!

I just went to Coach.com and entered Olive.  Look at this beautiful matching clutch!  (I love spending other people's money!)


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> Has anyone seen the mandarin colour IRL?  I think that'd make for an amazing pop of colour as a lining...  *plots*



Heh heh, sounds good to me!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3592201
> 
> 
> I believe it!
> 
> I just went to Coach.com and entered Olive.  Look at this beautiful matching clutch!  (I love spending other people's money!)


Lol!! I was thinking I need a new wallet, and the other half of me said, no you don't!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Lol!! I was thinking I need a new wallet, and the other half of me said, no you don't!!



You mean the logical, common sense part of you said NO??  I hate when that happens!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> You mean the logical, common sense part of you said NO??  I hate when that happens!


Yeah, that part! I never used to want different wallets, I had one that I liked and used it until she needed to be retired. Now I think I need different colors and sizes.......just plain nonsense!!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza and she was great. I kept throwing things out there and she'd send pictures and I didn't love them. Jennlt helped a lot too and I just wasn't finding it. Kenza sent me a couple pics and one of them was from the Coach design room floor and I saw one I liked on the shelf, she sent me more pics and I fell in love and it's here!
> View attachment 3592066
> View attachment 3592067
> View attachment 3592068
> 
> 
> She even sent a complimentary tin of Coach cleaner/conditioner.



Wow! This is absolutely beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Teagaggle

I love the glovetanned...was hoping someone would go that route with the Rogue! Its beautiful!  Can I assume its noticeably lighter?


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Wow! This is absolutely beautiful. Congrats!


Thanks Sarah!


----------



## dl787

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza and she was great. I kept throwing things out there and she'd send pictures and I didn't love them. Jennlt helped a lot too and I just wasn't finding it. Kenza sent me a couple pics and one of them was from the Coach design room floor and I saw one I liked on the shelf, she sent me more pics and I fell in love and it's here!
> View attachment 3592066
> View attachment 3592067
> View attachment 3592068
> 
> 
> She even sent a complimentary tin of Coach cleaner/conditioner.



Beautiful bag. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## lizmil

I would like a glovetanned Rogue. But I don't want to buy anymore.  How different would this be from the Borough? Particularly the patchwork large... Love that bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

dl787 said:


> Beautiful bag. Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> I love the glovetanned...was hoping someone would go that route with the Rogue! Its beautiful!  Can I assume its noticeably lighter?


I love it too, thanks! Yes, it is lighter.


----------



## Askirvin

K.E.W. said:


> Heh heh, sounds good to me!


I got the mandarin in my made to order rogue.
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Askirvin

faintlymacabre said:


> Has anyone seen the mandarin colour IRL?  I think that'd make for an amazing pop of colour as a lining...  *plots*


Yes I got it for my made to order rogue.
I can't wait to see it!


----------



## K.E.W.

Askirvin said:


> Yes I got it for my made to order rogue.
> I can't wait to see it!




Wait, you got the Mandarin interior, but what about the exterior?  Did something go over my head, haha?

Congrats!  Just post about the rest of the bag, pls.


----------



## Askirvin

Askirvin said:


> Yes I got it for my made to order rogue.
> I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Hobbsy

I had a picture drawn up for me that mandarin was the main color and it was pretty cool. I deleted all those emails though!


----------



## K.E.W.

Stunning!!  I LOVE orange and blue-ish combos (for almost anything).

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I had a picture drawn up for me that mandarin was the main color and it was pretty cool. I deleted all those emails though!




Mandarin is an option for the Rogue exterior??

What would have been the tentative interior, with the exterior mandarin?

When I'm ready for my custom Rogue, I can see it's going to take me forever to get my "perfect" combo, haha!!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Mandarin is an option for the Rogue exterior??
> 
> What would have been the tentative interior, with the exterior mandarin?
> 
> When I'm ready for my custom Rogue, I can see it's going to take me forever to get my "perfect" combo, haha!!


Or maybe it was ginger?! It was one of the two.......ugh.....


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Mandarin is an option for the Rogue exterior??
> 
> What would have been the tentative interior, with the exterior mandarin?
> 
> When I'm ready for my custom Rogue, I can see it's going to take me forever to get my "perfect" combo, haha!!


I think it was ginger outside, hay and honey. Hay handles and zipper and honey for the inside.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I think it was ginger outside, hay and honey. Hay handles and zipper and honey for the inside.




I had a feeling that Mandarin was not an option.  I had seen the list that, I think Jennit?, had posted of all available options and the Mandarin exterior would have stayed on my mind -- although I'm already leaning toward the "1941 Red" exterior.  

Now if I could just keep my wallet shut for a few weeks and not splurge on Large Punky Rexy charms, I'd be closer to my dream Rogue!  I'm sure you "get" it -- heh heh.

Thx for your reply -- how's the new beauty today?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> I had a feeling that Mandarin was not an option.  I had seen the list that, I think Jennit?, had posted of all available options and the Mandarin exterior would have stayed on my mind -- although I'm already leaning toward the "1941 Red" exterior.
> 
> Now if I could just keep my wallet shut for a few weeks and not splurge on Large Punky Rexy charms, I'd be closer to my dream Rogue!  I'm sure you "get" it -- heh heh.
> 
> Thx for your reply -- how's the new beauty today?


Still a beauty! I haven't worn her yet. I love red bags so a red rogue....gorgeous!


----------



## Askirvin

Hobbsy said:


> Still a beauty! I haven't worn her yet. I love red bags so a red rogue....gorgeous!


Mandarin is the interior option


----------



## Hobbsy

The glovetanned leather rogue is a lot lighter than Pebble. [emoji4]


----------



## dl787

Beautiful combination. Love the color contrast. Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## melissatrv

This reminds me of the now defunct Belen Enchandia bespoke bag service which I used to customize 2 different bags.  I miss that brand. Coach should offer this service online "by invitation" to make more sales on this service while still keeping it somewhat high end and exclusive since they want to elevate the brand


----------



## Hobbsy

Here's the bag in Ginger.


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Here's the bag in Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594889


So pretty but I still loooove yours!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hobbsy said:


> Here's the bag in Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594889


That's a beautiful combo!


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> That's a beautiful combo!


I really like it too!


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> So pretty but I still loooove yours!


So do i Jenn! She's going on her first voyage today! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lauraroz

I'm currently working with someone at coach to design my own rogue, but I'm not sure what to do.  I know I'm doing a 36 because there aren't many color choices without the snake handles.  However, I will only get to do this once unless I win the lottery.  There are some ideas I had, like an all olive instead of having the black handles and doing silver hardware, doing a butterscotch look a like but with the orange leather instead of butterscotch and with silver hardware but the handtags wouln't both be orange going with the oxblood handles.  Part of me thinks I should do something completely original, but the colors just aren't speaking to me.  If they had a true burgundy, teal, or purple, it would be easy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> I'm currently working with someone at coach to design my own rogue, but I'm not sure what to do.  I know I'm doing a 36 because there aren't many color choices without the snake handles.  However, I will only get to do this once unless I win the lottery.  There are some ideas I had, like an all olive instead of having the black handles and doing silver hardware, doing a butterscotch look a like but with the orange leather instead of butterscotch and with silver hardware but the handtags wouln't both be orange going with the oxblood handles.  Part of me thinks I should do something completely original, but the colors just aren't speaking to me.  If they had a true burgundy, teal, or purple, it would be easy.  Any suggestions?


Did they just add the 36 size? I didn't think that size was an option?


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> Did they just add the 36 size? I didn't think that size was an option?


When I placed an order a week ago they only offered the regular and 25 sizes.  If I had known that they would offer the 36 I would've waited


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> When I placed an order a week ago they only offered the regular and 25 sizes.  If I had known that they would offer the 36 I would've waited


I don't think the 36 is offered.  I wanted the regular size, but as of last week 36 was not an option.


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> Did they just add the 36 size? I didn't think that size was an option?



I was told the 36 is $1,300 without snake or croc.  I was offered all 3 sizes from the beginning.  I am working with Laura at coach.  Maybe she has her info wrong?


----------



## Lauraroz

All my renderings say 36.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> All my renderings say 36.


They must have just added it. Now what places do you want to change colors on this bag? Maybe we can offer some suggestions?


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> They must have just added it. Now what places do you want to change colors on this bag? Maybe we can offer some suggestions?



I like this rendering the way it is, but it's pretty much a copy of the normal size except it has the olive handles like they show in the pictures instead of the black and it has silver hardware instead of the black color that wears badly.  I just don't know, if I should do something more unique.  I also don't think it will really go with what I wear, which is normally jeans and jewel colors.


----------



## roses5682

Wow these bags are all gorgeous. Now I want one [emoji4]


----------



## Askirvin

Lauraroz said:


> I like this rendering the way it is, but it's pretty much a copy of the normal size except it has the olive handles like they show in the pictures instead of the black and it has silver hardware instead of the black color that wears badly.  I just don't know, if I should do something more unique.  I also don't think it will really go with what I wear, which is normally jeans and jewel colors.


What about gray with it, maybe the handles or the overlay?
Or saddle or ginger handles?
Kyle is who I delt with and he is wonderful!


----------



## Lauraroz

I also have this one.


----------



## Lauraroz

This one.


----------



## Lauraroz

This one.


----------



## Lauraroz

Askirvin said:


> What about gray with it, maybe the handles or the overlay?
> Or saddle or ginger handles?
> Kyle is who I delt with and he is wonderful!



Grey sounds nice.  I will have to get a rendering of that one too.


----------



## Hobbsy

That ginger one is gorgeous!


----------



## Askirvin

Hobbsy said:


> That ginger one is gorgeous!


I agree with the ginger.
I did a ginger with ginger python handles and saddle overlay and straps and burgundy interior and dark hardware.
I think the ginger is gorgeous!


----------



## Lauraroz

Askirvin said:


> I agree with the ginger.
> I did a ginger with ginger python handles and saddle overlay and straps and burgundy interior and dark hardware.
> I think the ginger is gorgeous!



I really love the ginger one too, and it would match with a lot of my outfits.  I do have another orange leather bag though.  However, should I design one that isn't so much of a look a like to something coach already produces?  It's basically the butterscotch in a 36.


----------



## Askirvin

Lauraroz said:


> I really love the ginger one too, and it would match with a lot of my outfits.  I do have another orange leather bag though.  However, should I design one that isn't so much of a look a like to something coach already produces?  It's basically the butterscotch in a 36.


Well the ginger is a little bit different than the buttetscotch but similar, you could do oxblood handles and overlay or black overlay or even saddle.


----------



## Askirvin

Askirvin said:


> Well the ginger is a little bit different than the buttetscotch but similar, you could do oxblood handles and overlay or black overlay or even saddle.


Not sure who you're working with at Coach but I could send you Kyles cell number if you want.
He was extremely helpful.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> I really love the ginger one too, and it would match with a lot of my outfits.  I do have another orange leather bag though.  However, should I design one that isn't so much of a look a like to something coach already produces?  It's basically the butterscotch in a 36.


I started with the main color of the bag that I wanted and as Kenza sent more and more options.....I ended up with a totally different color! Have them make you many options to look at, they're just clicking choices and walla...you have a picture. Look at a whole bunch of options, even have the person you're working with come up with ideas of their own. It's a lot of money and you want to make sure.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> Grey sounds nice.  I will have to get a rendering of that one too.


Hay is a gorgeous color and so is saddle.


----------



## Hobbsy

Hay


----------



## Lauraroz

Askirvin said:


> Not sure who you're working with at Coach but I could send you Kyles cell number if you want.
> He was extremely helpful.



I working with Laura at coach.  I would be even if they aren't on commission, I would feel bad.


----------



## K.E.W.

Lauraroz said:


> I working with Laura at coach.  I would be even if they aren't on commission, I would feel bad.




Is Laura from the NY Store also?


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Hay is a gorgeous color and so is saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595145




I like Hay also -- pretty close to Coach's Flax color (not a Rogue option, I know).


----------



## Chihua5

K.E.W. said:


> I like Hay also -- pretty close to Coach's Flax color (not a Rogue option, I know).


Thought I'll chip in so there is no color shock confusion. 

My aunt has the Hay color Rogue with the ostrich handles that was part of the first original Rogue releases. I wish I had taken a picture so you can see the differences compare to the Flax color. 

The hay color is nothing like the Flax color, the hay color is a soft baby yellow, sort of like creamy butter while the Flax is a bright solid true yellow.


----------



## Lauraroz

K.E.W. said:


> Is Laura from the NY Store also?



I called up the NY store and asked if I could speak to someone who does the custom rogues and I was transferred to Laura, so I'm pretty sure, yes.


----------



## Hobbsy

Here's a pic from Jane posting her croc rogue....hope she doesn't mind and the hay color of now.


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't see a huge difference in the two. Does anyone else?


----------



## Askirvin

K.E.W. said:


> I like Hay also -- pretty close to Coach's Flax color (not a Rogue option, I know).


Here is a hay they have for sale in the store in New York


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I don't see a huge difference in the two. Does anyone else?




Not sure what difference you're referring to?


----------



## K.E.W.

Askirvin said:


> Here is a hay they have for sale in the store in New York




Ok, now that I've seen the Hay colored bag, I see what you mean...definitely NOT a Flax!

Thx for posting this one to clarify!

BTW, that bag is incredibly stunning!!  Now I'm liking the Hay color, sheeesh!


----------



## K.E.W.

Chihua5 said:


> Thought I'll chip in so there is no color shock confusion.
> 
> My aunt has the Hay color Rogue with the ostrich handles that was part of the first original Rogue releases. I wish I had taken a picture so you can see the differences compare to the Flax color.
> 
> The hay color is nothing like the Flax color, the hay color is a soft baby yellow, sort of like creamy butter while the Flax is a bright solid true yellow.



Boy, was I off -- thx for posting.


----------



## Hobbsy

Hobbsy said:


> Here's a pic from Jane posting her croc rogue....hope she doesn't mind and the hay color of now.
> View attachment 3595214
> View attachment 3595215


The bottom piece of leather was what I was told hay.


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> Hay is a gorgeous color and so is saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595145



I did a rendering of the ginger one with saddle handles, but I liked the oxblood better.


----------



## Askirvin

Lauraroz said:


> I did a rendering of the ginger one with saddle handles, but I liked the oxblood better.


Yes oxblood gives it a pop!


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> I did a rendering of the ginger one with saddle handles, but I liked the oxblood better.


I agree.


----------



## Chihua5

K.E.W. said:


> Boy, was I off -- thx for posting.


I didn't want you to have an aubergine moment!


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> I did a rendering of the ginger one with saddle handles, but I liked the oxblood better.


What would ginger and saddle look like?


----------



## Hobbsy

Askirvin said:


> Here is a hay they have for sale in the store in New York


This isn't the color they told me was hay.


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> What would ginger and saddle look like?



Did my picture not post?  Here let me try again.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> Did my picture not post?  Here let me try again.


Oh sorry, yes you had it posted!


----------



## Lauraroz

I'm hoping this will help someone.  These are the choices for the exterior,


----------



## K.E.W.

Lauraroz said:


> I'm hoping this will help someone.  These are the choices for the exterior,




Wow, THANK YOU so much!!  That is truly helpful!  Of course I'll be ordering from my local SA, but at least I can PRE-plan a bit!

WAIT -- what am I doing??  I can't do this for at least another month, hahahahaha....*that is the laughter of a "mad" woman, not an innocent giggle*!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Chihua5 said:


> I didn't want you to have an aubergine moment!




*Running for the hills, crying and holding my Teddy Bear....*


----------



## sunsh1ne

Does anyone know the price of the custom 25?


----------



## jennlt

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, THANK YOU so much!!  That is truly helpful!  Of course I'll be ordering from my local SA, but at least I can PRE-plan a bit!
> 
> WAIT -- what am I doing??  I can't do this for at least another month, hahahahaha....*that is the laughter of a "mad" woman, not an innocent giggle*!!



That's great that your local SA is able to place the order for you! My SA, who I have worked with for ten years or so, told me I would have to call New York directly. Luckily, they have wonderful people in the New York store and the person who helped me was fantastic.


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> This isn't the color they told me was hay.



I think the lighting in the store can change the look of the colors quite a bit because Coach is calling this bag "hay" and your leather sample is also "hay". The croc handles on my bag are "hay", too, and they have a slightly warmer look in person than the pebbled leather "hay" color. Another variable to consider is that each individual leather hide absorbs the dye differently, as does changing the texture of the material. For example, the dye will sometimes look dramatically different with the suede, as is perfectly illustrated with the oxblood samples.

 It is actually surprising just how much different lighting can affect the appearance of the colors. That's why we need lots and lots of pictures in this thread!


----------



## Askirvin

Outside samples
Pebble, Smooth, Suede


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> I think the lighting in the store can change the look of the colors quite a bit because Coach is calling this bag "hay" and your leather sample is also "hay". The croc handles on my bag are "hay", too, and they have a slightly warmer look in person than the pebbled leather "hay" color. Another variable to consider is that each individual leather hide absorbs the dye differently, as does changing the texture of the material. For example, the dye will sometimes look dramatically different with the suede, as is perfectly illustrated with the oxblood samples.
> 
> It is actually surprising just how much different lighting can affect the appearance of the colors. That's why we need lots and lots of pictures in this thread!


Very true!


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> This one.


I love this one Lauraroz


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> I love this one Lauraroz



Which one?


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> Which one?


The rouge suede one.


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> The rouge suede one.



The pink one?


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> The rouge suede one.



I'm not even a pink person normally but I love this rouge color, too! If I didn't already have such a long wish list, I would be tempted to add a rouge Rogue to it! I can't wait to see pictures of Wintotty's that she ordered last week.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> The pink one?


Yes


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> I'm not even a pink person normally but I love this rouge color, too! If I didn't already have such a long wish list, I would be tempted to add a rouge Rogue to it! I can't wait to see pictures of Wintotty's that she ordered last week.


I'm holding out for a regular size black with pink.


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> I'm holding out for a regular size black with pink.



That sounds beautiful! When are you starting that project?
How was Miss Olive's first day out?


----------



## faintlymacabre

I think I've got mine worked out in my head... I just need to wait for a more appropriate time to actually make an order. LOL


----------



## Lauraroz

faintlymacabre said:


> I think I've got mine worked out in my head... I just need to wait for a more appropriate time to actually make an order. LOL



What are you thinking about?


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> That sounds beautiful! When are you starting that project?
> How was Miss Olive's first day out?


Miss Olive had a very nice day out, nothing exciting, but nice.
Has Miss Saddle been out yet?
Pink isn't an option for the inside, so I have to wait until Coach makes it one or makes the black/pink tea rose in size 30.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Lauraroz said:


> What are you thinking about?


- Grey pebbled exterior (as much as I wanted glovetanned, I need SLOUCH!) 
- Oxblood suede interior 
- Black/white python handles and dangly bits 
- Black zipper trim 
- Black copper hardware 

Regular or another 36, I don't know yet...


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Miss Olive had a very nice day out, nothing exciting, but nice.
> Has Miss Saddle been out yet?
> Pink isn't an option for the inside, so I have to wait until Coach makes it one or makes the black/pink tea rose in size 30.


I wonder how black with pink zipper overlay and handles would look? With burgundy suede interior?
Yesterday was our first dry day and I didn't get the chance to switch bags before I left. I'm always running late...But it looks great in my closet sitting near my sweaters!


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> I wonder how black with pink zipper overlay and handles would look? With burgundy suede interior?
> Yesterday was our first dry day and I didn't get the chance to switch bags before I left. I'm always running late...But it looks great in my closet sitting near my sweaters!


Oh I know it does! It's a beautiful bag! I prefer the shade of pink they used with the tea rose rogue and that's not an option and neither is a size 25. [emoji2]


----------



## jennlt

faintlymacabre said:


> - Grey pebbled exterior (as much as I wanted glovetanned, I need SLOUCH!)
> - Oxblood suede interior
> - Black/white python handles and dangly bits
> - Black zipper trim
> - Black copper hardware
> 
> Regular or another 36, I don't know yet...



Sounds gorgeous! Are you going to request a digital picture?


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Oh I know it does! It's a beautiful bag! I prefer the shade of pink they used with the tea rose rogue and that's not an option and neither is a size 25. [emoji2]


The 25 is such a cute bag but I am in complete agreement that the 30 is the perfect size for me!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Oh I know it does! It's a beautiful bag! I prefer the shade of pink they used with the tea rose rogue and that's not an option and neither is a size 25. [emoji2]


Hopefully, the made to order program is such a success that they decide to expand it and include all the beautiful colors we're dreaming of !


----------



## Lauraroz

jennlt said:


> Hopefully, the made to order program is such a success that they decide to expand it and include all the beautiful colors we're dreaming of !



This is another reason I'm hesitant to pick something.  I can only do this once, and then if they come out with colors I like better, I'm going to be so upset with myself for not waiting.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> This is another reason I'm hesitant to pick something.  I can only do this once, and then if they come out with colors I like better, I'm going to be so upset with myself for not waiting.


I'd say if you don't come up with a picture that you can look at and say that's it, I love it!!! ......I would wait. That's just my opinion.


----------



## faintlymacabre

jennlt said:


> Sounds gorgeous! Are you going to request a digital picture?


I feel like I don't want to bother anyone until I'm actually ready to purchase! [emoji4]


----------



## jennlt

faintlymacabre said:


> I feel like I don't want to bother anyone until I'm actually ready to purchase! [emoji4]



They would probably think of you as a "future purchaser" but I completely understand!


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> This is another reason I'm hesitant to pick something.  I can only do this once, and then if they come out with colors I like better, I'm going to be so upset with myself for not waiting.



It's a tough decision and a lot of money! When I asked if they would be adding bordeaux leather or ostrich handles, my SA said that they are not planning on expanding the options anytime soon Let's hope they change their minds.


----------



## SEWDimples

jennlt said:


> It's a tough decision and a lot of money! When I asked if they would be adding bordeaux leather or ostrich handles, my SA said that they are not planning on expanding the options anytime soon Let's hope they change their minds.


Let's hope because I want ostrich handles.


----------



## Lauraroz

Here's what the handle leather looks like.


----------



## K.E.W.

jennlt said:


> That's great that your local SA is able to place the order for you! My SA, who I have worked with for ten years or so, told me I would have to call New York directly. Luckily, they have wonderful people in the New York store and the person who helped me was fantastic.




I may be mistaken about that -- I'm wondering if the customizing is strictly a NY Store project.  I have not been in touch with my local SA because I order mostly online.  But from reading these posts I noticed that everyone is sharing the contacts from the NY store, so I was just being optimistic.  No matter what, I am not ready to order yet, so I'll find out when the time comes.  And I'll gladly take those contact names at that time, if that's ok with you.  I see how helpful you've been to everyone.  That store should be giving you kickbacks, haha!


----------



## Askirvin

Swatches from orders


----------



## gpeace

Love, love, love the first pic with the reds and pink!!!! Do you have a picture of this rendered as a bag?

If not, could you please tell me the details (colors and which one is used for what part of the bag) and the contact info for the store associate to contact? Thanks!


----------



## gpeace

Askirvin said:


> Swatches from orders



Please see my post above. Sorry - I always have trouble with quoting on my phone.


----------



## Askirvin

gpeace said:


> Love, love, love the first pic with the reds and pink!!!! Do you have a picture of this rendered as a bag?
> 
> If not, could you please tell me the details (colors and which one is used for what part of the bag) and the contact info for the store associate to contact? Thanks!


Sure
It's oxblood suede with oxblood Python handles and overlay and straps
The hardware is dark.
I use Kyle at the New York Coach 
646-812-5833
He is wonderful!


----------



## Askirvin

gpeace said:


> Love, love, love the first pic with the reds and pink!!!! Do you have a picture of this rendered as a bag?
> 
> If not, could you please tell me the details (colors and which one is used for what part of the bag) and the contact info for the store associate to contact? Thanks!


The color swatches are more accurate with the colors than the computer rendition.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I'd say if you don't come up with a picture that you can look at and say that's it, I love it!!! ......I would wait. That's just my opinion.



I agree -- for that kind of money you should be in LOVE with your purchase!


Please ignore this test to correctly enter the code for animated emojis:


Yay, it works!


----------



## gpeace

Askirvin said:


> The color swatches are more accurate with the colors than the computer rendition.



Thank you so much! I can't believe that's all oxblood in the swatch photo. Here I was thinking it was oxblood and rouge . It definitely gives me more ideas though. 

Is the number for Kyle a store phone number or a cell? If it's cell, have you been texting or do you usually call him? Thanks again!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> I agree -- for that kind of money you should be in LOVE with your purchase!
> 
> 
> Please ignore this test to correctly enter the code for animated emojis:


Yeah, go ahead and slap me!!! [emoji23] when Kenza showed me the first picture of the bag I now have, I texted her back and said sold, I love it.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Yeah, go ahead and slap me!!! [emoji23] when Kenza showed me the first picture of the bag I now have, I texted her back and said sold, I love it.


----------



## Lauraroz

Sigh, I was all ready to order the all olive bag, But I just saw this picture on Sak's website and I hate it.  It looks nothing like the rendering.


----------



## jennlt

K.E.W. said:


> I may be mistaken about that -- I'm wondering if the customizing is strictly a NY Store project.  I have not been in touch with my local SA because I order mostly online.  But from reading these posts I noticed that everyone is sharing the contacts from the NY store, so I was just being optimistic.  No matter what, I am not ready to order yet, so I'll find out when the time comes.  And I'll gladly take those contact names at that time, if that's ok with you.  I see how helpful you've been to everyone.  That store should be giving you kickbacks, haha!



While I am happy to recommend my fantastic SA, I would never push a contact number on anyone. There are several wonderful employees at the Coach House and whomever you choose to work with I am sure you will get a beautiful bag. And I wouldn't say no to a kickback if Coach felt so inclined haha. I could use it towards my next order!


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> Sigh, I was all ready to order the all olive bag, But I just saw this picture on Sak's website and I hate it.  It looks nothing like the rendering.



The digital pictures from Coach House are not a good representation of the actual colors. I would go by the swatch pictures your SA sends instead. If I had relied on the digital picture of mine, I never would have ordered it. I'm so sorry it's not right for you!


----------



## Askirvin

gpeace said:


> Thank you so much! I can't believe that's all oxblood in the swatch photo. Here I was thinking it was oxblood and rouge . It definitely gives me more ideas though.
> 
> Is the number for Kyle a store phone number or a cell? If it's cell, have you been texting or do you usually call him? Thanks again!


It's a cell and you can text him or call but I would text him let him know you're interested in doing a made to order rogue.
You can tell him you got his number from me, Angela.
He will take great care of you!


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> I feel like I don't want to bother anyone until I'm actually ready to purchase! [emoji4]




I know what you mean -- I would feel like I'm wasting other people's' time until it's feasible to really order it.


----------



## sad16480

Second one... now time to take a break!!!! This one is more simple than my first, but I love the black/tan combo!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Does anyone know if the contrast stitching colour is something you get to choose?


----------



## Askirvin

faintlymacabre said:


> Does anyone know if the contrast stitching colour is something you get to choose?


They choose based on the color combo you selected.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Askirvin said:


> They choose based on the color combo you selected.



How odd!  I'd cry if someone decided to use pink thread on my bag.


----------



## Askirvin

faintlymacabre said:


> How odd!  I'd cry if someone decided to use pink thread on my bag.


You can call Kyle at the coach store in NY and he can explain all the details 
He is very good!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

faintlymacabre said:


> How odd!  I'd cry if someone decided to use pink thread on my bag.



As a pink lover, if they stitched a bag pink, I'd shed tears of joy.[emoji4]

Ladies, I'm living vicariously through all your beautiful choices. The photos have been gorgeous. Someday.... (Maybe even with pink stitching if I get lucky).


----------



## lizmil

What are the colors in the second picture please? Oxblood, croc (color?)saddle?  Orange-ish


----------



## Askirvin

lizmil said:


> What are the colors in the second picture please? Oxblood, croc (color?)saddle?  Orange-ish


Which pic?


----------



## Askirvin

Askirvin said:


> Which pic?


If it's the one I think it's ginger pebble
And ginger python handle with saddle overlay and straps and burgundy interior


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza and she was great. I kept throwing things out there and she'd send pictures and I didn't love them. Jennlt helped a lot too and I just wasn't finding it. Kenza sent me a couple pics and one of them was from the Coach design room floor and I saw one I liked on the shelf, she sent me more pics and I fell in love and it's here!
> View attachment 3592066
> View attachment 3592067
> View attachment 3592068
> 
> 
> She even sent a complimentary tin of Coach cleaner/conditioner.



Hey Hobbsy, your beautiful olive green bag has the smooth leather like they use for the handles, overlay, and hangtag, right?  Does the color look like the color of the hangtags and handles in this picture?  I know it didn't in your picture, but I wondered maybe that was due to the flash.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> Hey Hobbsy, your beautiful olive green bag has the smooth leather like they use for the handles, overlay, and hangtag, right?  Does the color look like the color of the hangtags and handles in this picture?  I know it didn't in your picture, but I wondered maybe that was due to the flash.


Well, I think so, colors can be so subjective to light and monitors.....I just took a picture and it's overcast today and I'll post a picture I took the other day when it was sunny.


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> Well, I think so, colors can be so subjective to light and monitors.....I just took a picture and it's overcast today and I'll post a picture I took the other day when it was sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597219
> View attachment 3597220



Thanks.  I guess I will just have to wait until Wed until the person I am working with is there to send me a picture of the actual swatches.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> Thanks.  I guess I will just have to wait until Wed until the person I am working with is there to send me a picture of the actual swatches.


I had pictures of the swatches but I must have deleted them.


----------



## jennlt

I have some of Hobbsy's swatch pictures that show the olive hang tags but with a black bag.


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> Thanks.  I guess I will just have to wait until Wed until the person I am working with is there to send me a picture of the actual swatches.


I posted some of Hobbsy's swatches for you. HTH!


----------



## Lauraroz

jennlt said:


> I posted some of Hobbsy's swatches for you. HTH!



Wow, thanks so much!  That's what I expected the green to look to like.  In saks picture it looked more like the forest green and with the olive, I just didn't like it.  I feel so much better now.  That will make it much easier to wait until Wednesday.  Thanks again!


----------



## lizmil

What are the colors in post #369 especially the bottom photo?  Thank you!


----------



## lizmil

jennlt said:


> The digital pictures from Coach House are not a good representation of the actual colors. I would go by the swatch pictures your SA sends instead. If I had relied on the digital picture of mine, I never would have ordered it. I'm so sorry it's not right for you!


How did you obtain swatches?


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> Wow, thanks so much!  That's what I expected the green to look to like.  In saks picture it looked more like the forest green and with the olive, I just didn't like it.  I feel so much better now.  That will make it much easier to wait until Wednesday.  Thanks again!


I'm glad I could help!


----------



## jennlt

lizmil said:


> How did you obtain swatches?


A Coach House SA will send you pictures of the swatches or, if you live in NYC, you can go into the store. If you would like the phone number of an SA, you can PM me.

 Post 369 isn't mine but I believe the bottom picture is the ginger color group. The smooth leather may be saddle.


----------



## Hobbsy

jennlt said:


> I posted some of Hobbsy's swatches for you. HTH!


Are those different than my bag?


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> Are those different than my bag?



I'm afraid to ask, but do the handles and tag look that different when compared to real life?  It looks like the color of your bag to me, but very different than the saks picture.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but do the handles and tag look that different when compared to real life?  It looks like the color of your bag to me, but very different than the saks picture.


What handles and tags?


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> What handles and tags?



Can you not see Jennlt's picture?


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Are those different than my bag?


They are different! They are from when you were thinking of a black bag with olive handles.


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> Are those different than my bag?



The swatches are from when we made this digital picture. She didn't make digital pictures of the other swatches because we thought we had a winner with this one.


----------



## Hobbsy

You two have me very confused.  Ha, it's been one of those days! I'll keep it out of it. [emoji23]


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but do the handles and tag look that different when compared to real life?  It looks like the color of your bag to me, but very different than the saks picture.



I don't think the Saks picture is an entirely accurate depiction of the colors tbh. I would rely more on the swatches from Coach House. If you ask, they will send you pictures in different lighting to help you decide.


----------



## trojanchick99

I'm so tempted, but what I REALLY want is the ability to place some tea roses on the bag. If that ever becomes an option I'm in real trouble.


----------



## MonsieurMode

trojanchick99 said:


> I'm so tempted, but what I REALLY want is the ability to place some tea roses on the bag. If that ever becomes an option I'm in real trouble.



Apparently, the craftspeople at Coach House NYC are able to apply tea roses and patches to your Coach bag for a fee. This is a separate process from the Made to Order Rogue.


----------



## wintotty

MonsieurMode said:


> Apparently, the craftspeople at Coach House NYC are able to apply tea roses and patches to your Coach bag for a fee. This is a separate process from the Made to Order Rogue.



Could you let us know where you got the information? I just asked Coach House SA, and she said they don't have information about that, if this service is offered I will love to know the appropriate contact person! Thanks!!


----------



## MonsieurMode

wintotty said:


> Could you let us know where you got the information? I just asked Coach House SA, and she said they don't have information about that, if this service is offered I will love to know the appropriate contact person! Thanks!!



Post #32 in this thread says: "The nyc coach house can custom attach appliqués/flowers/patches to your coach purse for a nominal fee."


----------



## jennlt

MonsieurMode said:


> Post #32 in this thread says: "The nyc coach house can custom attach appliqués/flowers/patches to your coach purse for a nominal fee."



They also were going to include a "pillow insert" to keep your bag's shape while in storage but that never came to fruition (I just received tissue paper stuffing). Leather linings were going to be an option but that hasn't happened either. I think the program is a scaled back version until they determine it's success.


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

Galaxygrrl said:


> Wow, I bet sooner or later they will build an app for their website that lets you make a bag and order it on the website


Currently, this service is exclusive to both COACH Houses (Fifth Avenue and Regent Street-London). However, we can walk you through the process over the phone, you can see swatch renderings, as well as overall silhouette renderings before submitting your order.


_*xxxx you may not do business here*_


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

gr8onteej said:


> I also received an invite to the opening today.  What is the price range on the design your own Rogue?


The entry price point begins at $795 and the most elevated price point is $2900. Below I have a breakdown of the price points.

Rogue 25
Glovetan Handles: $795
Python Handles: $1100
Crocodile Handles: $2300

Rogue
Glovetan Handles: $995
Python Handles: $1400
Crocodile Handles: $2600

Rogue 36:
Glovetan Handles: $1300
Python Handles: $1600
Crocodile Handles: $2900


_*xxxx you may not do business here*_


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

Teagaggle said:


> I'd love to see the ability to choose suede or smooth leather for the open pockets on either side.


If you select Glovetan or Glovetan Pebble leather for the body of your leather, you CAN have suede interiors. We have six different colors to choose from (burgundy, 1941 Red, Honey, Ginger, Deep Orange, and Indigo). If you select suede as the body leather, the gorgeous benefit of that is your lining is the opposite side of the leather!

_*xxxx you may not do business here*_


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

janey0138 said:


> 1. You start with the color of exterior leather-pebble/glovetanned/suede.
> 2. You chose the color of your lining. Doesn't have to be suede.
> 3. Then the handles...color/texture.
> 4. Hardware- brass or gun metal.
> 5. It takes 6 weeks to complete.
> 6. Comes with pillow insert.
> 7. 895 for 25", 1100 for regular, 1500 for 36" python/snake handles slightly more. Since they are custom I was informed the price varies and was not provided an exact cost.
> 
> The kiss lock is not an interchangeable option.
> The nyc coach house can custom attach appliqués/flowers/patches to your coach purse for a nominal fee.
> 
> My pictures are too large to upload


You're right! We did do an animation process during our opening weekend in November where our Leather Specialists were embellishing vintage bags with Tea Rose appliqués. Currently we are not offering the Tea Rose appliqué or patches as part of our Made-to-Order Rogue program. But it is a fantastic idea! Perhaps that is something further down the pipeline.

_*xxxx you may not do business here*_


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

MonsieurMode said:


> This will be a showstopper! I've pivoted the picture so we can see it horizontally, if that's alright!
> 
> View attachment 3525676
> 
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> What size did you get?
> 
> How much did it cost to add the croc handles?
> 
> Just to clarify, you could have had a leather lining instead of the suede?
> 
> Where will your Rogue be made?





Galaxygrrl said:


> I just called Coach House.  There is NO option for embellishments.    The photos we saw where just master craftman putting on a show for the roll out event.



You're correct. Our opening weekend, we had our Leather Specialists and Master Craftsman performing animated embellishments on vintage Dinky bags. While embellishments such as the Tea Rose appliqué and Daisy Rivets are not currently available in our Made-to-Order Rogue service, perhaps that is something that will be possible further down the pipeline.



jennlt said:


> They also were going to include a "pillow insert" to keep your bag's shape while in storage but that never came to fruition (I just received tissue paper stuffing). Leather linings were going to be an option but that hasn't happened either. I think the program is a scaled back version until they determine it's success.


Currently, the interior lining options are indeed all leather. If you select the Glovetan or Glovetan Pebble for the body leather, your interior will be Suede (bottom split of the leather). If you select Suede as your body leather, your lining will be the other side of the suede leather! This is a smooth, extremely understated pebble grain. See photo below of our oxblood.

_*xxxx you may not do business here*_


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

MonsieurMode said:


> Post #32 in this thread says: "The nyc coach house can custom attach appliqués/flowers/patches to your coach purse for a nominal fee."



This was an opening-weekend incentive that was performed on specific vintage Dinky and Convertible Clutch bags by our Master Craftsman. 



*xxxx you may not do business here*


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

wintotty said:


> Could you let us know where you got the information? I just asked Coach House SA, and she said they don't have information about that, if this service is offered I will love to know the appropriate contact person! Thanks!!



Thank you for your inquiry. We've received some confusion around this. This was only an opening-weekend incentive back in November when our Master Craftsman installed Tea Rose appliqués on certain vintage Dinky and Convertible Clutches. Currently, we do not offer this as an available service anywhere within COACH. Although it is a fantastic idea!

_*xxxx you may not do business here*_


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

Lauraroz said:


> Sigh, I was all ready to order the all olive bag, But I just saw this picture on Sak's website and I hate it.  It looks nothing like the rendering.


You're absolutely correct. The Sak's silhouette is not the same color or leather as our rich Olive, offered in our Made-to-Order service here at COACH House. The rendering you received in the email is a better representation of what your Rogue will look like. 

_*xxxx you may not do business here*_


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hey Kyle!  It's kind of awesome that you're here and able to answer questions for us Rogue enthusiasts.    Thanks for clearing up some of the confusion!

I have a sort of specific question...  I was wondering if it's possible to order a custom Rogue from Canada, and whether or not shipping would be duty-free like purchases from coach.com are.


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

faintlymacabre said:


> I feel like I don't want to bother anyone until I'm actually ready to purchase! [emoji4]


You would not be a bother whatsoever. This is what we do....we sincerely would be thrilled to introduce you to the options! Leather swatch renderings, silhouette renderings of color combinations you're curious or passionate about--you name it. 
_*xxxx you may not do business here*_


----------



## Coach House Made To Order

_*xxxx you may not do business here*_


----------



## jennlt

Coach House Made To Order said:


> x



Hi Kyle and welcome to TPF! Boy are we going to keep you busy! I hope you eat your Wheaties lol.


----------



## Hobbsy

Kyle, could we get some petal pink suede for an option for the inside pockets please?


----------



## jennlt

Coach House Made To Order said:


> x



The current interior linings are leather but it's a suede leather. I think she was hoping for a smooth leather lining like the glovetanned.


----------



## Lauraroz

Coach House Made To Order said:


> x



Thank you that makes me feel much better.  Thanks for the offer, but I am already working with Laura and she is back to work tomorrow.  I just have to be patient until then


----------



## Askirvin

I told y'all Kyle is AWESOME!!


----------



## dl787

Askirvin said:


> I told y'all Kyle is AWESOME!!



Absolutely the best! So helpful and patient. Thanks for answering and clarifying Kyle.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Kyle!

It is sooooo awesome you are here.   I'm so very much covet a medium size rogue with tea rose on it in different colors than what is available.  Is that something you can make?   Please...please....please.


----------



## Lauraroz

Galaxygrrl said:


> Kyle!
> 
> It is sooooo awesome you are here.   I'm so very much covet a medium size rogue with tea rose on it in different colors than what is available.  Is that something you can make?   Please...please....please.



Unfortunately he said above


Coach House Made To Order said:


> x


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Lauraroz said:


> Unfortunately he said above



I actually knew that ( i called the store)  but thought I ask again and maybe get a difference answer - one can always hope


----------



## Lauraroz

Coach House Made To Order said:


> You're absolutely correct. The Sak's silhouette is not the same color or leather as our rich Olive, offered in our Made-to-Order service here at COACH House. The rendering you received in the email is a better representation of what your Rogue will look like.
> 
> _*xxxx you may not do business here*_



I got swatches today of the olive rogue I want to make.  I like the swatches, but I also got a picture of a bag on coach's website that is also a combination of smooth and pebble olive leather.  In your opinion, which picture is a more accurate representation of the colors?


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> I got swatches today of the olive rogue I want to make.  I like the swatches, but I also got a picture of a bag on coach's website that is also a combination of smooth and pebble olive leather.  In your opinion, which picture is a more accurate representation of the colors?



Coach House Made To Order had to close their account due to TPF rules. Maybe you could ask your SA to place the bag next to the swatches and take a picture of them next to each other? That way you can see them both under the same lighting conditions. And maybe she could take a picture next to a window so you can see them in natural light, too.

Your swatches look beautiful by the way!


----------



## K.E.W.

jennlt said:


> Coach House Made To Order had to close their account due to TPF rules. Maybe you could ask your SA to place the bag next to the swatches and take a picture of them next to each other? That way you can see them both under the same lighting conditions. And maybe she could take a picture next to a window so you can see them in natural light, too.
> 
> Your swatches look beautiful by the way!




Sorry to hear that -- (about him having to close account).  I WAS wondering if tPF was okay with Coach House appearing on here -- as cool as that was, I suspected it wouldn't be protocol for this forum.


----------



## Askirvin

K.E.W. said:


> Sorry to hear that -- (about him having to close account).  I WAS wondering if tPF was okay with Coach House appearing on here -- as cool as that was, I suspected it wouldn't be protocol for this forum.


He was just trying to help with all the questions everyone was having.


----------



## jennlt

K.E.W. said:


> Sorry to hear that -- (about him having to close account).  I WAS wondering if tPF was okay with Coach House appearing on here -- as cool as that was, I suspected it wouldn't be protocol for this forum.



My SA, who was going to be coordinating the Coach House profile with Kyle, let me know this morning that they were not going to continue posting but they will still be only a text or phone call away.


----------



## K.E.W.

Askirvin said:


> He was just trying to help with all the questions everyone was having.




Oh, I know!  I loved the idea -- just saying that tPF has a certain protocol to be followed...not judging.


----------



## K.E.W.

jennlt said:


> My SA, who was going to be coordinating the Coach House profile with Kyle, let me know this morning that they were not going to continue posting but they will still be only a text or phone call away.



It's very kind if you to try to help out with this project!


----------



## Lauraroz

jennlt said:


> Coach House Made To Order had to close their account due to TPF rules. Maybe you could ask your SA to place the bag next to the swatches and take a picture of them next to each other? That way you can see them both under the same lighting conditions. And maybe she could take a picture next to a window so you can see them in natural light, too.
> 
> Your swatches look beautiful by the way!



They are indeed the same color.


----------



## jennlt

K.E.W. said:


> It's very kind if you to try to help out with this project!



I have had TPFers help me and it makes me happy to be able to help in return. Gotta love good karma lol.


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> They are indeed the same color.



Do you love it? It's one of those colors that changes depending on the light and I think that's a beautiful characteristic of the leather.


----------



## Lauraroz

jennlt said:


> Do you love it? It's one of those colors that changes depending on the light and I think that's a beautiful characteristic of the leather.



In that picture yes.  However, I know that the saddle bag really looks like the picture below, so no.  I thought it was just going to be a darker olive green, but it's really a completely different shade.  At least, I eliminated a bag from the ones I liked.  I'm leaning to the one that is close to the butterscotch rogue now.  I haven't pulled the trigger yet though.


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> In that picture yes.  However, I know that the saddle bag really looks like the picture below, so no.  I thought it was just going to be a darker olive green, but it's really a completely different shade.  At least, I eliminated a bag from the ones I liked.  I'm leaning to the one that is close to the butterscotch rogue now.  I haven't pulled the trigger yet though.



Yes, at least you're narrowing it down! The ginger is a really pretty option, too.


----------



## sad16480

Lauraroz said:


> In that picture yes.  However, I know that the saddle bag really looks like the picture below, so no.  I thought it was just going to be a darker olive green, but it's really a completely different shade.  At least, I eliminated a bag from the ones I liked.  I'm leaning to the one that is close to the butterscotch rogue now.  I haven't pulled the trigger yet though.


Very pretty!


----------



## MonsieurMode

Lauraroz said:


> In that picture yes.  However, I know that the saddle bag really looks like the picture below, so no.  I thought it was just going to be a darker olive green, but it's really a completely different shade.  At least, I eliminated a bag from the ones I liked.  I'm leaning to the one that is close to the butterscotch rogue now.  I haven't pulled the trigger yet though.



FYI there seems to be a small flood of butterscotch Rogues on eBay at the moment. You'd probably be able to buy one for $700 or under. So maybe nab one of those and save your Made to Order for an original design?!


----------



## Askirvin

Tons of options
Thanks to Kyle


----------



## Lauraroz

MonsieurMode said:


> FYI there seems to be a small flood of butterscotch Rogues on eBay at the moment. You'd probably be able to buy one for $700 or under. So maybe nab one of those and save your Made to Order for an original design?!



I was thinking that.


----------



## Lauraroz

MonsieurMode said:


> FYI there seems to be a small flood of butterscotch Rogues on eBay at the moment. You'd probably be able to buy one for $700 or under. So maybe nab one of those and save your Made to Order for an original design?!



Then I go back to thinking, but the butterscotch isn't a true orange, and the hardware on the butterscotch is the black one that ends up looking like crap, and the butterscotch doesn't have the oxblood shoulder straps, overlay, hangtag or keyhood, and the butterscotch isn't a 36.  Lol, I'm truly hopeless.


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> Then I go back to thinking, but the butterscotch isn't a true orange, and the hardware on the butterscotch is the black one that ends up looking like crap, and the butterscotch doesn't have the oxblood shoulder straps, overlay, hangtag or keyhood, and the butterscotch isn't a 36.  Lol, I'm truly hopeless.



That's not hopeless; you know exactly what you want and that's a good thing!


----------



## sad16480

Lauraroz said:


> Then I go back to thinking, but the butterscotch isn't a true orange, and the hardware on the butterscotch is the black one that ends up looking like crap, and the butterscotch doesn't have the oxblood shoulder straps, overlay, hangtag or keyhood, and the butterscotch isn't a 36.  Lol, I'm truly hopeless.



You get exactly what you want! If you like the ginger, no matter how "close" it is to Butterscotch, then go for it! This is your personal bag


----------



## Lauraroz

It's love!

I was going to do it in a 36, but after taping together printer paper to truly get a sense of the size, I've discovered the 36 is HUGE.  I'm going to make it in the normal size.


----------



## sad16480

Lauraroz said:


> It's love!
> 
> I was going to do it in a 36, but after taping together printer paper to truly get a sense of the size, I've discovered the 36 is HUGE.  I'm going to make it in the normal size.


Isn't it funny how after a few iterations, one rendition just hits the mark!!!! Congrats! She is very elegant.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> It's love!
> 
> I was going to do it in a 36, but after taping together printer paper to truly get a sense of the size, I've discovered the 36 is HUGE.  I'm going to make it in the normal size.


Yayy!! Looks wonderful! Just remember this drawing says size 36.


----------



## jennlt

Lauraroz said:


> It's love!
> 
> I was going to do it in a 36, but after taping together printer paper to truly get a sense of the size, I've discovered the 36 is HUGE.  I'm going to make it in the normal size.


You found the one that's perfect for you and it's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Lauraroz

She is officially on order!  I can't wait to get her!


----------



## LL777

Lauraroz said:


> She is officially on order!  I can't wait to get her!


Congrats! Very beautiful color combination. Mine will arrive in a couple of weeks, can't wait to see it.


----------



## dl787

Lauraroz said:


> She is officially on order!  I can't wait to get her!



Very pretty combination. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## LL777

Okay guys!!! I have good/bad news at the same time. Good for us, bad for our wallets at least for mine.  Coach is going to have a special event where we can customize Tea Rose Appliqué. It will be sometimes in March


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> Okay guys!!! I have good/bad news at the same time. Good for us, bad for our wallets at least for mine.  Coach is going to have a special event where we can customize Tea Rose Appliqué. It will be sometimes in March



Really?! Now I'm second guessing my new pink/black tea rose 25. If I could make something similar in the regular size I would lose my mind lol. The 25 fits all of my stuff but the regular is my perfect sized bag.


----------



## lovingmybags

LL777 said:


> Okay guys!!! I have good/bad news at the same time. Good for us, bad for our wallets at least for mine.  Coach is going to have a special event where we can customize Tea Rose Appliqué. It will be sometimes in March



Omg...if that can be done for the 36 size...my wallet won't be safe!!


----------



## Sarah03

LL777 said:


> Okay guys!!! I have good/bad news at the same time. Good for us, bad for our wallets at least for mine.  Coach is going to have a special event where we can customize Tea Rose Appliqué. It will be sometimes in March



OMG. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## galex101404

LL777 said:


> Okay guys!!! I have good/bad news at the same time. Good for us, bad for our wallets at least for mine.  Coach is going to have a special event where we can customize Tea Rose Appliqué. It will be sometimes in March



Thanks for the update! Any intel if they'll be introducing new color ways for the MTO? I'd love a purple rogue [emoji171]


----------



## K.E.W.

galex101404 said:


> Thanks for the update! Any intel if they'll be introducing new color ways for the MTO? I'd love a purple rogue [emoji171]




(Sorry for being Off Topic) - What a great MM photo, as your avatar!!  May I ask where or what the origin is?


----------



## LV.NYC

LL777 said:


> Okay guys!!! I have good/bad news at the same time. Good for us, bad for our wallets at least for mine.  Coach is going to have a special event where we can customize Tea Rose Appliqué. It will be sometimes in March



Ooooohhhh!!!! This will be so bad for us but I'm already thinking up combos.


----------



## LL777

Harley77 said:


> Really?! Now I'm second guessing my new pink/black tea rose 25. If I could make something similar in the regular size I would lose my mind lol. The 25 fits all of my stuff but the regular is my perfect sized bag.


They don't know any details yet


galex101404 said:


> Thanks for the update! Any intel if they'll be introducing new color ways for the MTO? I'd love a purple rogue


i didn't ask anything about new colors.


janey0138 said:


> Ooooohhhh!!!! This will be so bad for us but I'm already thinking up combos.


She doesn't know any details but she said it's not going to be a made to order rogue. She said that specific bags will be used.


----------



## LL777

LL777 said:


> They don't know any details yet
> 
> i didn't ask anything about new colors.
> 
> She doesn't know any details but she said it's not going to be a made to order rogue. She said that specific bags will be used.


Here is the snapshot of her message. I hope it doesn't violate the forum policies


----------



## TangerineKandy

Will they also be extending the made to order to other flagships such as toronto? I'd love to make a MTO rogue 25!


----------



## dee681

TangerineKandy said:


> Will they also be extending the made to order to other flagships such as toronto? I'd love to make a MTO rogue 25!


I heard my store at South Coast is getting one soon. i assumed that other stores will be getting it. I told my sa the same thing, I want a rouge 25!


----------



## dee681

LL777 said:


> Okay guys!!! I have good/bad news at the same time. Good for us, bad for our wallets at least for mine.  Coach is going to have a special event where we can customize Tea Rose Appliqué. It will be sometimes in March


Do you know if this is only the NYC store that will be offering this? thanks


----------



## LL777

It was totally worth of waiting.


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.


Wow. I totally agree. This bag is awesome. I love the light and dark contrast and the brass hardware. You did an excellent good designing your own Rogue.

Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Askirvin

Beautiful!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.


Wow! That's a stunner, that will brighten up many a day! Congrats!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.



Truly beautiful and amazing! Great eye for colors. Hooray!! Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## wintotty

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.


 Yay u got yours!! Looks fantastic! I love cornflower color so much!!


----------



## LL777

wintotty said:


> Yay u got yours!! Looks fantastic! I love cornflower color so much!!


Thank you! Did your arrive? I'm waiting for pictures of yours


----------



## wintotty

Here she is!!


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> Here she is!!


Another beauty!! Congrats!! What color are the short handles? Love your monogrammed tag!!


----------



## LL777

wintotty said:


> Here she is!!


She is so beautiful!!!! I need to order one in Rouge as well


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.


Very pretty! I love the contrast of the colors!  I'm so glad to hear you felt it was worth the wait! That's the best!


----------



## LL777

Teagaggle said:


> Very pretty! I love the contrast of the colors!  I'm so glad to hear you felt it was worth the wait! That's the best!


Thank you  I am thinking to order one in Rouge for fall.


----------



## wintotty

Hobbsy said:


> Another beauty!! Congrats!! What color are the short handles? Love your monogrammed tag!!



Thank you!
Handles are oxblood


----------



## wintotty

LL777 said:


> Thank you  I am thinking to order one in Rouge for fall.



I want the cornflower myself! I'm waiting for something in cornflower right now, should be coming in later coming week, if that doesn't work out l might do made to order


----------



## LL777

wintotty said:


> I want the cornflower myself! I'm waiting for something in cornflower right now, should be coming in later coming week, if that doesn't work out l might do made to order


Are you serious? What are you waiting for?


----------



## dl787

It's stunning! The colors are so beautiful together. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dl787

wintotty said:


> Here she is!!



Beautiful! These colors work so well together. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dl787

dl787 said:


> It's stunning! The colors are so beautiful together. Congrats and enjoy!



The cornflower rogue!!


----------



## pursecharm1

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.





wintotty said:


> Here she is!!



Both of yours are beautiful and unique. Did it take the full 6 weeks for the custom work?


----------



## LL777

Thanks . It took 5 weeks I think. Wintotty, correct me please if I'm wrong


----------



## LL777

dl787 said:


> The cornflower rogue!!


Thank you!


----------



## MDT

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.





wintotty said:


> Here she is!!



Oh my gosh, the contrast of dark and light on both of these bags is gorgeous!  Congrats, ladies! Stunning!


----------



## TangerineKandy

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.


Wow!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## TangerineKandy

wintotty said:


> Here she is!!


I love this!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

How can I order a custom rogue? Can it be in the 25 size as well?


----------



## LL777

TangerineKandy said:


> How can I order a custom rogue? Can it be in the 25 size as well?


Yes, you can order the 25, regular or 36. I placed my order over the phone.


----------



## LV.NYC

wintotty said:


> Here she is!!



This made my heart skip a beat. This pink is bsolute live for me....but I JUST got the beechwood tea rose!!! And I can't stand waiting....


----------



## sad16480

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.


It's beautiful!!!! One of mine came today too... but I am not home to open it until tomorrow morning. So exciting!!!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.


Wow, so pretty, enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.


This is stunning! Congrats!  [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

wintotty said:


> Here she is!!


Sooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## LL777

yellowbernie said:


> Wow, so pretty, enjoy!


Thank you  Gow do you like your new rogue?


----------



## LL777

carterazo said:


> Sooo pretty! Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## yellowbernie

LL777 said:


> Thank you  Gow do you like your new rogue?


I'm loving it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sarah03

wintotty said:


> Here she is!!



I love this! What a gorgeous bag. Would you say the color is pretty true to the pictures? A pink Rogue is something I need in my life!!!


----------



## jennlt

LL777 said:


> It was totally worth of waiting.



Congrats! It turned out absolutely amazing!


----------



## jennlt

wintotty said:


> Here she is!!



This is so stunning! It looks even better than the digital pictures and those were beautiful!


----------



## wintotty

Sarah03 said:


> I love this! What a gorgeous bag. Would you say the color is pretty true to the pictures? A pink Rogue is something I need in my life!!!



Yes the color you see in the pictures is pretty accurate.


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> This made my heart skip a beat. This pink is bsolute live for me....but I JUST got the beechwood tea rose!!! And I can't stand waiting....


Janey, there's lots to shop for while you're waiting!! [emoji41][emoji6][emoji48]


----------



## sad16480

My first one arrived!


----------



## LL777

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624023
> View attachment 3624024
> View attachment 3624025
> View attachment 3624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one arrived!


I love it!!! It looks so sharp! What size is it? 36? Congrats!!!


----------



## slowlikehoney

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624023
> View attachment 3624024
> View attachment 3624025
> View attachment 3624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one arrived!



Love this color combo! Very versatile!


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624023
> View attachment 3624024
> View attachment 3624025
> View attachment 3624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one arrived!


Black with saddle and honey??? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sad16480

LL777 said:


> I love it!!! It looks so sharp! What size is it? 36? Congrats!!!


Thanks! It is actually the regular size Rogue.


----------



## Teagaggle

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624023
> View attachment 3624024
> View attachment 3624025
> View attachment 3624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one arrived!


Is this the more nickel hardware, not as dark? The new embellished black Rogue 25 has the brighter silver hardware & it really looks nice. CONGRATS! Overall a good experience?


----------



## sad16480

Teagaggle said:


> Is this the more nickel hardware, not as dark? The new embellished black Rogue 25 has the brighter silver hardware & it really looks nice. CONGRATS! Overall a good experience?


Yes, it is the nickel hardware. We tried a few different looks and this just hit the mark! Phenomenal experience!!!! And it came sooner than expected!


----------



## jennlt

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624023
> View attachment 3624024
> View attachment 3624025
> View attachment 3624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one arrived!


Oh, this is so gorgeous! I have been thinking about this same color combo but with brass hardware! I didn't realize someone had ordered this combo. I love black and tan! Congrats!


----------



## sad16480

jennlt said:


> Oh, this is so gorgeous! I have been thinking about this same color combo but with brass hardware! I didn't realize someone had ordered this combo. I love black and tan! Congrats!


Thank you! It is so beautiful!!!! Even more so in person! I think of my current collection, it is now my favorite!


----------



## jennlt

sad16480 said:


> Thank you! It is so beautiful!!!! Even more so in person! I think of my current collection, it is now my favorite!



The nickel hardware is beautiful, too. I was wondering how it would look on the Rogue and it looks great! That's such a wonderful feeling to know you have a new favorite bag


----------



## dl787

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624023
> View attachment 3624024
> View attachment 3624025
> View attachment 3624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one arrived!



Beautiful. This color combo is great. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MonsieurMode

Are the Made to Order's made in the USA???


----------



## Teagaggle

sad16480 said:


> Yes, it is the nickel hardware. We tried a few different looks and this just hit the mark! Phenomenal experience!!!! And it came sooner than expected!


Can't ask for more than that!


----------



## leechiyong

Contemplating doing a custom order for a Rogue 30 in all glovetanned heather grey with dark indigo lining and nickel hardware.  Just debating if it's really worth the extra $200 from the grey suede Rogue that's currently out as it's not particularly unique.


----------



## leechiyong

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624023
> View attachment 3624024
> View attachment 3624025
> View attachment 3624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one arrived!


Love the nickel hardware!


----------



## Laurie Lou

You guys are really making me want a made to order. I'm obsessed with silver/sterling. I would definitely get one with the Nickel hardware......now I just need to save some money.....or win the lottery lol!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Yeah, I'm really itching to do one now as well...  Maybe it's time to contact someone for some mockups!


----------



## jennlt

faintlymacabre said:


> Yeah, I'm really itching to do one now as well...  Maybe it's time to contact someone for some mockups!


It really is a fun process! I think you'll enjoy putting the different combinations together.


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Yeah, I'm really itching to do one now as well...  Maybe it's time to contact someone for some mockups!


Do! It's fun and of course we want to see them! [emoji41]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Well, enjoy your Made-to-order bags, USA.  Looks like they cannot ship it through their usual methods to Canada, and if it were shipped privately, Coach would not be liable if anything were to happen to the package.  (Plus the duty/brokerage fees would be crazy.)


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Well, enjoy your Made-to-order bags, USA.  Looks like they cannot ship it through their usual methods to Canada, and if it were shipped privately, Coach would not be liable if anything were to happen to the package.  (Plus the duty/brokerage fees would be crazy.)


Why can't Coach ship to Canada? Isn't that strange?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hobbsy said:


> Why can't Coach ship to Canada? Isn't that strange?



It's pretty strange, considering they ship duty-free to us for website purchases.  But I don't know how different the procedures are for Coach House / custom stuff.  I didn't feel like asking WHY WHY WHY.  Hehe...


----------



## jennlt

faintlymacabre said:


> Well, enjoy your Made-to-order bags, USA.  Looks like they cannot ship it through their usual methods to Canada, and if it were shipped privately, Coach would not be liable if anything were to happen to the package.  (Plus the duty/brokerage fees would be crazy.)



Oh no, I'm so sorry. I thought we would be able to make it happen.


----------



## faintlymacabre

YAAAAAY!  Kenza worked this out and it's possible for us Canadians to get in on the action.


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> YAAAAAY!  Kenza worked this out and it's possible for us Canadians to get in on the action.


Kenza is a doll, she's so great to work with!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

What do you guys think of this one?  [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	




A bit "warm weather" looking I guess, but I have a thing for grey and orange...


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> What do you guys think of this one?  [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626141
> 
> 
> A bit "warm weather" looking I guess, but I have a thing for grey and orange...


I love it, I love grey! So the suede would be the honey color and handles and all would be black?


----------



## leechiyong

faintlymacabre said:


> What do you guys think of this one?  [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626141
> 
> 
> A bit "warm weather" looking I guess, but I have a thing for grey and orange...


Gorgeous!  Grey and orange look so crisp together.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hobbsy said:


> I love it, I love grey! So the suede would be the honey color and handles and all would be black?



The suede is Ginger.    I was hoping for a brighter, true orange, but this is as close as it gets.

I'm not sold on the contrast stitching always being stuck as yellow though.  Kind of clashes.


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> The suede is Ginger.  [emoji3]  I was hoping for a brighter, true orange, but this is as close as it gets.
> 
> I'm not sold on the contrast stitching always being stuck as yellow though.  Kind of clashes.


I think the whole bag looks very nice!


----------



## jennlt

faintlymacabre said:


> The suede is Ginger.    I was hoping for a brighter, true orange, but this is as close as it gets.
> 
> I'm not sold on the contrast stitching always being stuck as yellow though.  Kind of clashes.



Did you not like the bright mandarin suede? Is it too yellow/orange?


----------



## faintlymacabre

jennlt said:


> Did you not like the bright mandarin suede? Is it too yellow/orange?



Yes, too yellow. I was looking for ORANGE.


----------



## jennlt

faintlymacabre said:


> Yes, too yellow. I was looking for ORANGE.


I figured but I just thought I'd ask, lol


----------



## yellowbernie

faintlymacabre said:


> What do you guys think of this one?  [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626141
> 
> 
> A bit "warm weather" looking I guess, but I have a thing for grey and orange...


I like it, and if you like it,  go for it.


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> YAAAAAY!  Kenza worked this out and it's possible for us Canadians to get in on the action.


Details on shipping to Canada? Haha I'm really thinking about making my own rogue!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

TangerineKandy said:


> Details on shipping to Canada? Haha I'm really thinking about making my own rogue!!



Duty-free and likely using the same shipping method coach.com uses.  I'm guessing, then, that there would be the $15 ship charge, but that's negligible compared to the cost of the bag.  LOL

Exotics can't be shipped to us, so the python and croc options are off-limits.


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> Duty-free and likely using the same shipping method coach.com uses.  I'm guessing, then, that there would be the $15 ship charge, but that's negligible compared to the cost of the bag.  LOL
> 
> Exotics can't be shipped to us, so the python and croc options are off-limits.


That's great to hear! Thank you! Too bad about the exotics though!


----------



## mn_shopaholic

For those who aren't in NYC, how are you getting the MTO Rogues?  Do you just call the Coach House and work with whomever answers the phone or are there any other tips/tricks of which I should be aware before reaching out?  (not that I need another Rogue, but...)

thanks!


----------



## Askirvin

mn_shopaholic said:


> For those who aren't in NYC, how are you getting the MTO Rogues?  Do you just call the Coach House and work with whomever answers the phone or are there any other tips/tricks of which I should be aware before reaching out?  (not that I need another Rogue, but...)
> 
> thanks!


I used Kyle and he has been wonderful at the Coach store in New York.
He sent tons of renditions and swatches!!
Give him a call!


----------



## Hobbsy

mn_shopaholic said:


> For those who aren't in NYC, how are you getting the MTO Rogues?  Do you just call the Coach House and work with whomever answers the phone or are there any other tips/tricks of which I should be aware before reaching out?  (not that I need another Rogue, but...)
> 
> thanks!


I worked with Kenza, she's wonderful and easy to work with. I think her and Kyle run the MTO.


----------



## afyqjjang

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza, she's wonderful and easy to work with. I think her and Kyle run the MTO.



Hi, I am curious to know if the lady You ordered with is working under Coach? Or is there a "personal shopper" or some sort who can help to order and ship a custom made rogues for those living outside of America.


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza, she's wonderful and easy to work with. I think her and Kyle run the MTO.



I worked with Laura, and she was great too.


----------



## Hobbsy

afyqjjang said:


> Hi, I am curious to know if the lady You ordered with is working under Coach? Or is there a "personal shopper" or some sort who can help to order and ship a custom made rogues for those living outside of America.


She works for Coach, she is co manager of the Soho store where the MTO bags come from.


----------



## faintlymacabre

afyqjjang said:


> Hi, I am curious to know if the lady You ordered with is working under Coach? Or is there a "personal shopper" or some sort who can help to order and ship a custom made rogues for those living outside of America.



I don't know where you're located, but they were willing to ship the MTO Rogues to Canada.  It's probably worth asking Kyle or Kenza about shipping to where you are.    I know there's a flagship store in London doing MTO too, so it doesn't necessarily have to come out of the USA if you're further out.  You'd have to find out who the contacts are there.


----------



## afyqjjang

faintlymacabre said:


> I don't know where you're located, but they were willing to ship the MTO Rogues to Canada.  It's probably worth asking Kyle or Kenza about shipping to where you are.    I know there's a flagship store in London doing MTO too, so it doesn't necessarily have to come out of the USA if you're further out.  You'd have to find out who the contacts are there.



I am from Singapore, so it is pretty far away. Eventhough I know there are some platforms whereby I would be able to use a particular address either in USA or U.K  to receive the parcel for me whereby they will inspect the item before sending it out to me here in Singapore. Something for me to considered but yea, thanks a lot for  your replies


----------



## mn_shopaholic

Askirvin said:


> I used Kyle and he has been wonderful at the Coach store in New York.
> He sent tons of renditions and swatches!!
> Give him a call!





Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza, she's wonderful and easy to work with. I think her and Kyle run the MTO.



Thank you!


----------



## Ellaryn

I loved seeing all the photos of these custom Rogues! I might have to look into getting one too


----------



## Askirvin

My MTO Rogue 25
With my saddle wallet.
Just the first of a few to come in!
Love it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!


This is just stunning! What colour is the exterior leather, Ginger? 

I wish I could do exotics!


----------



## Sarah03

Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!



Love this!


----------



## Askirvin

faintlymacabre said:


> This is just stunning! What colour is the exterior leather, Ginger?
> 
> I wish I could do exotics!


Yes the color is ginger.
You could always do ginger leather and then maybe a different leather color for the handle since you can't do exotics, such as oxblood.
That would be a pretty contrast.


----------



## LL777

Th


Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!


The bag is stunning!!! Love the color combination


----------



## sad16480

Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!


Very nice!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!



Beautiful bag in a refreshing colour!


----------



## LV.NYC

Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!



This bag is just lovely!! I love how it matches so well with your saddle wallet!!


----------



## Ellaryn

Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!


Love, love, love the color you chose. It's so classy!


----------



## Anna_C

MonsieurMode said:


> I saw one Instagram today that Coach opened it's new Regent Street Flagship store in London.
> 
> Regent St in one of 2 planned "Coach House" stores, that are to offer the complete American House of Leather experience. The second "Coach House" is to open at 685 Fifth Avenue on November 19th.
> 
> One of the experiences at Regent Street is a  made to order Rogue bag service bar. I haven't heard word on pricing, but I imagine this will come to 5th Ave as well.
> 
> View attachment 3518571


I love this idea of customizing your own bag!


----------



## Lauraroz

LL777 said:


> Okay guys!!! I have good/bad news at the same time. Good for us, bad for our wallets at least for mine.  Coach is going to have a special event where we can customize Tea Rose Appliqué. It will be sometimes in March



Anymore info on this yet?


----------



## LL777

Lauraroz said:


> Anymore info on this yet?


Here is what i was told "The event will be for Dinky, Saddle and 1941 clutch. Every one of those bag purchases will include 3 complimentary T roses and anything after that is $25 (up to 7) T rose colors will be: Chall, oxblood, red and pink and will come in 2 different size and some with embellishments. We will also be able to build digital prototypes just like Made to Order"


----------



## Lauraroz

LL777 said:


> Here is what i was told "The event will be for Dinky, Saddle and 1941 clutch. Every one of those bag purchases will include 3 complimentary T roses and anything after that is $25 (up to 7) T rose colors will be: Chall, oxblood, red and pink and will come in 2 different size and some with embellishments. We will also be able to build digital prototypes just like Made to Order"



Do we know when it is?


----------



## LL777

Lauraroz said:


> Do we know when it is?


Sorry, no, I don't know.


----------



## popartist

Lauraroz said:


> Do we know when it is?


My SA told me about this event, although he did not say it was limited to certain bags,  he said it was March 23rd at my store.  I can't go because I leave for Florida that day.


----------



## MonsieurMode

LL777 said:


> Here is what i was told "The event will be for Dinky, Saddle and 1941 clutch. Every one of those bag purchases will include 3 complimentary T roses and anything after that is $25 (up to 7) T rose colors will be: Chall, oxblood, red and pink and will come in 2 different size and some with embellishments. We will also be able to build digital prototypes just like Made to Order"



Hmmm, is 1941 clutch for the small pouch that buttons shut or for the turnlock pouch?


----------



## K.E.W.

Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!




Breathtakingly beeeyoootifullll!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Askirvin said:


> My MTO Rogue 25
> With my saddle wallet.
> Just the first of a few to come in!
> Love it!


Congrats! You new Rogue is gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

MonsieurMode said:


> Hmmm, is 1941 clutch for the small pouch that buttons shut or for the turnlock pouch?


It's for this clutch.


----------



## Hobbsy

popartist said:


> My SA told me about this event, although he did not say it was limited to certain bags,  he said it was March 23rd at my store.  I can't go because I leave for Florida that day.


It goes for a few weeks.


----------



## Lauraroz

LL777 said:


> Here is what i was told "The event will be for Dinky, Saddle and 1941 clutch. Every one of those bag purchases will include 3 complimentary T roses and anything after that is $25 (up to 7) T rose colors will be: Chall, oxblood, red and pink and will come in 2 different size and some with embellishments. We will also be able to build digital prototypes just like Made to Order"



I keep thinking about only being allowed to put 10 tea roses on these bags, and how that would look being the premade ones have way more than 10.


----------



## wintotty

Lauraroz said:


> I keep thinking about only being allowed to put 10 tea roses on these bags, and how that would look being the premade ones have way more than 10.


That is exactly I thought when I heard the detail. It may look OK on clutch, but saddle? I guess you'll just place them on the edge of the flap or something.


----------



## popartist

Hobbsy said:


> It goes for a few weeks.


Ah,  he made it sound like it was just that day.  He also said I could bring an old bag if I wanted.  Maybe the overall event goes on for awhile but my store is having a special day around it?  They do have the leather artisans in house. I dunno.


----------



## Hobbsy

popartist said:


> Ah,  he made it sound like it was just that day.  He also said I could bring an old bag if I wanted.  Maybe the overall event goes on for awhile but my store is having a special day around it?  They do have the leather artisans in house. I dunno.


Interesting! Do you have a bag you'd like to take in?


----------



## popartist

Hobbsy said:


> Interesting! Do you have a bag you'd like to take in?



If he was being accurate, I probably would have brought in my black small Sophia tote in pebbled leather, it would benefit from a little jazzing up with a small cluster on a bottom corner or something.  But I will be out of town for 10 days beginning the 23rd, so it's unlikely I'd be able to do it anyway.


----------



## WileyKit

Ooh; does anyone know if the Toronto store is going to be involved in the embellishment promotion?


----------



## popartist

Ah, so the event I was told about for the 23rd really IS a special event at Coach House, and not the bigger promo across the stores, just received an invitation for it.  Says "Coach and Chrissy Rutherford, Senior Fashion Editor, Bazaar.com, invite you to celebrate Spring at Coach House.  Music by Chelsea Leyland. You're invited to go full on floral with leather tea rose customization and spring bouquets!"  Sad that I won't be able to attend!


----------



## Hobbsy

popartist said:


> Ah, so the event I was told about for the 23rd really IS a special event at Coach House, and not the bigger promo across the stores, just received an invitation for it.  Says "Coach and Chrissy Rutherford, Senior Fashion Editor, Bazaar.com, invite you to celebrate Spring at Coach House.  Music by Chelsea Leyland. You're invited to go full on floral with leather tea rose customization and spring bouquets!"  Sad that I won't be able to attend!


I received that too and so wish I could go!!


----------



## popartist

Hobbsy said:


> I received that too and so wish I could go!!



I really wish I could go but I leave for Florida that morning, if only this was a day earlier!


----------



## Lauraroz

My custom rogue came in!  I love her, but I think she has to go back.  The suede behind the front has ridges (bumps) not really sure how to describe it.  My tea rose rogue doesn't have that, the suede is smooth.


----------



## LL777

Lauraroz said:


> My custom rogue came in!  I love her, but I think she has to go back.  The suede behind the front has ridges (bumps) not really sure how to describe it.  My tea rose rogue doesn't have that, the suede is smooth.


Mine does the same but in both the suede pockets. I'm going to use it if it gets worse I will send it out for them to check on the bag. I love the color combination. What size is yours?


----------



## Lauraroz

LL777 said:


> Mine does the same but in both the suede pockets. I'm going to use it if it gets worse I will send it out for them to check on the bag. I love the color combination. What size is yours?



It's a regular sized.  Mine didn't come with the styrofoam inserts on the sides like my tea rose rogue did, I wonder if that is what caused it.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Lauraroz said:


> My custom rogue came in!  I love her, but I think she has to go back.  The suede behind the front has ridges (bumps) not really sure how to describe it.  My tea rose rogue doesn't have that, the suede is smooth.


What colors? Looks gorgeous except for suede is a bummer. I would expect perfection!


----------



## Lauraroz

shillinggirl88 said:


> What colors? Looks gorgeous except for suede is a bummer. I would expect perfection!



Olive pebble leather outside, oxblood handles, hangtag, etc, dark indigo suede.  I love the color combination.  I texted the sales rep I worked with, and she has to talk to Kyle about it tomorrow.  There are other issues with it as well.  I agree, for that much money, there should be no issues.  I am convinced that the issues are due to the bag not having the styrofoam inserts and wrapped handles during transit.


----------



## Lauraroz

Lauraroz said:


> Olive pebble leather outside, oxblood handles, hangtag, etc, dark indigo suede.  I love the color combination.  I texted the sales rep I worked with, and she has to talk to Kyle about it tomorrow.  There are other issues with it as well.  I agree, for that much money, there should be no issues.  I am convinced that the issues are due to the bag not having the styrofoam inserts and wrapped handles during transit.



They are sending me a label to return this one, then when they get it they will resubmit the order.


----------



## jan1124

Lauraroz said:


> My custom rogue came in!  I love her, but I think she has to go back.  The suede behind the front has ridges (bumps) not really sure how to describe it.  My tea rose rogue doesn't have that, the suede is smooth.


Absolutely love your choices!  I have the olive/black - but your's is so much more striking.  Sorry it came defective, but the next one will be perfect


----------



## shillinggirl88

Lauraroz said:


> They are sending me a label to return this one, then when they get it they will resubmit the order.


They should...glad to hear they are taking care of you..


----------



## jchick

I have been searching everywhere for the rogue 36 in oxblood and the only places I have found it are in the U.K. and I am in the US. I think with the cost of getting it here I would be better of doing a MTO. Would anybody mind sharing their contact they used. Thanks!


----------



## Lauraroz

jchick said:


> I have been searching everywhere for the rogue 36 in oxblood and the only places I have found it are in the U.K. and I am in the US. I think with the cost of getting it here I would be better of doing a MTO. Would anybody mind sharing their contact they used. Thanks!



I worked with Laura.  Kyle is the mto specialist.  There is at least one other person, but I don't remember the person's name.  You could always just call the store and ask for someone in the mto section.  I'm sure they are all great to work with.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> I worked with Laura.  Kyle is the mto specialist.  There is at least one other person, but I don't remember the person's name.  You could always just call the store and ask for someone in the mto section.  I'm sure they are all great to work with.


Kenza is the other girl that can help, she's very nice!


----------



## jchick

Lauraroz said:


> I worked with Laura.  Kyle is the mto specialist.  There is at least one other person, but I don't remember the person's name.  You could always just call the store and ask for someone in the mto section.  I'm sure they are all great to work with.





Hobbsy said:


> Kenza is the other girl that can help, she's very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## diva7633

jennlt said:


> Yes, I placed my order using text and email as I was not able to visit the store. The person who helped me was wonderful which is why I was offering that particular person's number.


Are you still able to send number? Are they still designing them?


----------



## Theirnana4

jennlt said:


> Yes, I placed my order using text and email as I was not able to visit the store. The person who helped me was wonderful which is why I was offering that particular person's number.


Hello can I also have the number please.


----------



## jennlt

diva7633 said:


> Are you still able to send number? Are they still designing them?



I will pm you!


----------



## jennlt

Theirnana4 said:


> Hello can I also have the number please.



I will pm you!


----------



## jchick

jennlt said:


> Yes, I placed my order using text and email as I was not able to visit the store. The person who helped me was wonderful which is why I was offering that particular person's number.


Do you mind sending me their email/number?


----------



## jennlt

jchick said:


> Do you mind sending me their email/number?



I will pm you!


----------



## diva7633

Decisions decisions....


----------



## K.E.W.

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3641676
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the real question what would Usher like??  *Heh heh...MY vote goes for anything with the Heather Grey exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641669
> View attachment 3641670
> View attachment 3641671
> View attachment 3641672
> View attachment 3641673
> View attachment 3641674
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions....





diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3641676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641669
> View attachment 3641670
> View attachment 3641671
> View attachment 3641672
> View attachment 3641673
> View attachment 3641674
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions....


----------



## popartist

First choice for me would be the oxblood exterior, second would be the surplus one, both would be gorgeous!


----------



## Askirvin

popartist said:


> First choice for me would be the oxblood exterior, second would be the surplus one, both would be gorgeous!


Love the oxblood with saddle


----------



## LL777

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3641676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641669
> View attachment 3641670
> View attachment 3641671
> View attachment 3641672
> View attachment 3641673
> View attachment 3641674
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions....


I love the grey with oxblood accents. Later sometime in summer,  I'll be doing one in rouge with grey and oxblood for  fall and winter


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> I love the grey with oxblood accents. Later sometime in summer,  I'll be doing one in rouge with grey and oxblood for  fall and winter


Grey is on my list also for a possible MTO. I really just want a pebbled leather version of the current suede one. Maybe black handles & I'd do the nickel hardware. The Rogue is clearly sticking around so I'm interested to see the next color offerings.


----------



## LV.NYC

LL777 said:


> I love the grey with oxblood accents. Later sometime in summer,  I'll be doing one in rouge with grey and oxblood for  fall and winter



I want one in rouge/Heather/white [emoji5]


----------



## TangerineKandy

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3641676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641669
> View attachment 3641670
> View attachment 3641671
> View attachment 3641672
> View attachment 3641673
> View attachment 3641674
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions....


I love the 1st photo! So the third sample!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Teagaggle said:


> Grey is on my list also for a possible MTO. I really just want a pebbled leather version of the current suede one. Maybe black handles & I'd do the nickel hardware. The Rogue is clearly sticking around so I'm interested to see the next color offerings.


That's exactly what I want!! Lol I'm hoping they release a grey one for fall in the pebbled leather!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I cannot wait for the fall Rogue colours.  Spring/summer is so not my thing.


----------



## jennlt

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3641676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641669
> View attachment 3641670
> View attachment 3641671
> View attachment 3641672
> View attachment 3641673
> View attachment 3641674
> 
> 
> Decisions decisions....



Wow, this is going to be a tough choice because they are all great! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Oh wow! I haven't visited this thread in quite a while.  I can't read 10+ pages right now.  I've been meaning to post but couldn't get to it.  Sorry if this is old news but Coach is having a party tomorrow at Coach House.  The invite says they are doing customized Tea Rose Rogues.  Too bad I'm broke right now.  I will go if I'm not too tired tomorrow and check it out.  But no telling if I can.  My job is killing me right now.  I do think the days there is a shopping event seem to make the day go easier but in any event, I assume the customization will be available to all soon if not tomorrow.  Need pricing info and choices though.


----------



## diva7633

jennlt said:


> Wow, this is going to be a tough choice because they are all great! Do you have a favorite?


Idk. I just made this one and it's pretty cool


----------



## jennlt

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3642790
> 
> Idk. I just made this one and it's pretty cool



I really love that, too. It's very graphic and bold. As you said, it's cool!


----------



## diva7633

Has anyone gotten glovetanned? How do you feel about it?


----------



## Winterfell5

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3642790
> 
> Idk. I just made this one and it's pretty cool


It is very nice, but I loved the first Rogue that you revealed on this thread yesterday.  Just a gorgeous color combination, and the all dark accents look great with it!


----------



## diva7633

Winterfell5 said:


> It is very nice, but I loved the first Rogue that you revealed on this thread yesterday.  Just a gorgeous color combination, and the all dark accents look great with it!



I'm pretty much stuck between the two...all oxblood handles or black and white


----------



## Hobbsy

diva7633 said:


> Has anyone gotten glovetanned? How do you feel about it?


I did, I love the looks of it, it's a nice change up. I haven’t worn her alot so I don't know if slouch, durability, overall look will be different than the pebbled. I do think the pebbled looks more casual than glove tanned, but that's just my opinion. I love both and think both leathers make beautiful bags.


----------



## diva7633

Hobbsy said:


> I did, I love the looks of it, it's a nice change up. I haven’t worn her alot so I don't know if slouch, durability, overall look will be different than the pebbled. I do think the pebbled looks more casual than glove tanned, but that's just my opinion. I love both and think both leathers make beautiful bags.



Thank you. And what are you waiting for? Carry that hommade baby


----------



## Hobbsy

diva7633 said:


> Thank you. And what are you waiting for? Carry that hommade baby


I have too many to carry?! Lol.....[emoji41]


----------



## Hobbsy

Hobbsy said:


> I have too many to carry?! Lol.....[emoji41]


Too many bags, not Rogues.


----------



## Askirvin

diva7633 said:


> Has anyone gotten glovetanned? How do you feel about it?


Love it


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Oh I caught up somewhat on this thread.  I didn't catch that the customization was only for certain bags.  I'm losing interest.  I wanted to see Rogue.  I'm not sure if I'll go now. We'll see.  I have a few hours.


----------



## diva7633

jennlt said:


> Thanks for rotating the picture for me! I posted in a hurry and forgot that detail.
> I got the regular size and the price with croc handles was $2600 (yikes, I know).
> Yes, it can be lined in leather instead of suede. The bags are made overseas with materials from the US and Italy. Coach is having all the "made to order" bags made by their master craftsmen, though.



How are the croc handles? Durable? So you baby it?


----------



## Hobbsy

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I caught up somewhat on this thread.  I didn't catch that the customization was only for certain bags.  I'm losing interest.  I wanted to see Rogue.  I'm not sure if I'll go now. We'll see.  I have a few hours.


If you're going to the NYC event that's where the MTO rogues start, so you could see both!!


----------



## LV.NYC

Let me know if u go


----------



## LV.NYC

So...I did it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I really wanted to incorporate chalk, but it just didn't work. I'm still not sure it looks right the way it is....but I'm already planning the yellow  I was offered the chalk double dinky for 10% off (love the pink/black but since I have the 25 rogue in that combo I opted for chalk) and my credit card didn't process. I bought a LV montaigne mm from Florida and a matching wallet from Ca (charge sends) earlier today so I know my credit card was going to act wonky. Abby helped me with the MTO rogue. If it wasn't so crowded I might have contacted bank but it was hot and I wanted to get out of there but I walked my butt into saks and picked out perfume with another credit card. I kinda got lost somewhere in ban island. Lord help me!!


----------



## lucerovillegas

janey0138 said:


> So...I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644126
> View attachment 3644127
> View attachment 3644128
> 
> 
> I really wanted to incorporate chalk, but it just didn't work. I'm still not sure it looks right the way it is....but I'm already planning the yellow  I was offered the chalk double dinky for 10% off (love the pink/black but since I have the 25 rogue in that combo I opted for chalk) and my credit card didn't process. I bought a LV montaigne mm from Florida and a matching wallet from Ca (charge sends) earlier today so I know my credit card was going to act wonky. Abby helped me with the MTO rogue. If it wasn't so crowded I might have contacted bank but it was hot and I wanted to get out of there but I walked my butt into saks and picked out perfume with another credit card. I kinda got lost somewhere in ban island. Lord help me!!



Beautiful choice, I like the trim. Do you know the price point for a MTO Rogue 25?


----------



## LV.NYC

Starts at 795 for rogue 25, 995 for regular and 1300 for 36


----------



## LV.NYC

Next day air...for theses LVolies. I'm suddenly not so upset about not buying the double dinky. If only I could next day air my MYO rouge rogue from last night!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3644430

Excuse scissors/packing material in background. Was focused on unboxing


----------



## Lauraroz

janey0138 said:


> So...I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644126
> View attachment 3644127
> View attachment 3644128
> 
> 
> I really wanted to incorporate chalk, but it just didn't work. I'm still not sure it looks right the way it is....but I'm already planning the yellow  I was offered the chalk double dinky for 10% off (love the pink/black but since I have the 25 rogue in that combo I opted for chalk) and my credit card didn't process. I bought a LV montaigne mm from Florida and a matching wallet from Ca (charge sends) earlier today so I know my credit card was going to act wonky. Abby helped me with the MTO rogue. If it wasn't so crowded I might have contacted bank but it was hot and I wanted to get out of there but I walked my butt into saks and picked out perfume with another credit card. I kinda got lost somewhere in ban island. Lord help me!!



What the the tea rose customization event like?  How did they make 10 tea roses your allowed look good?


----------



## LV.NYC

Lauraroz said:


> What the the tea rose customization event like?  How did they make 10 tea roses your allowed look good?



Was not the least bit interested. It can only be done for the dinky/saddle/clutch. I already have several tea rose clutches, 3 dinkies, and a western rivets Heather saddle. I don't like the styles enough to get another...plus it's limited to 10 roses so looks quite bare even at capacity. I passed.


----------



## LV.NYC

How cute are these!!?


----------



## popartist

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3644465
> 
> How cute are these!!?


Very cute!  I love all the options they have there and being able  to add my own stamp to my bags, have gotten one for all my FP bags.  I see they have the black tags back in stock, they had run out when I was there for PCE, will have to go by when I get back from Florida to get one for my Swagger shoulder bag.


----------



## LV.NYC

It's a navy tag. Black is still out, save yourself the trip.


----------



## MonsieurMode

I found this picture on Instagram showing the options for Tea Rose customization.


----------



## vivianyan

Lauraroz said:


> My custom rogue came in!  I love her, but I think she has to go back.  The suede behind the front has ridges (bumps) not really sure how to describe it.  My tea rose rogue doesn't have that, the suede is smooth.


can a customized rogue be simply returned? I thought it's not qualified as normal return policy: 30 days return no question ask.


----------



## Lauraroz

vivianyan said:


> can a customized rogue be simply returned? I thought it's not qualified as normal return policy: 30 days return no question ask.



If there is shipping damage and/or manufacturing defects, yes, but not just because you don't like it.  I loved the bag, just not the issues, a replacement is already on order with the request that it remain wrapped.


----------



## LV.NYC

I had a change of heart...was able to change handle color. chalk it is.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 which would you have chosen?


----------



## Suzanne B.

janey0138 said:


> I had a change of heart...was able to change handle color. chalk it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would you have chosen?


The darker color...simply because the white would / could get dirty or discolored even if I was very careful.  Though the white does look better against the pink.


----------



## K.E.W.

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3644465
> 
> How cute are these!!?




VERY cute!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Suzanne B. said:


> The darker color...simply because the white would / could get dirty or discolored even if I was very careful.  Though the white does look better against the pink.




Totally love the chalk!!  Much nicer contrast, I think.  (I don't worry about possible dirt)


----------



## lucerovillegas

janey0138 said:


> I had a change of heart...was able to change handle color. chalk it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would you have chosen?



I like the chalk! It reminds me of a macaroon.


----------



## popartist

I'm liking the dark handle a lot better.


----------



## LV.NYC

I like both and went back and forth....


----------



## houseof999

janey0138 said:


> I had a change of heart...was able to change handle color. chalk it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would you have chosen?


I like both. It's like a strawberry cupcake and you are asking if I want chocolate or  vanilla frosting! For fear of getting it dirty I would most like have gotten darker. But one of my friend convinced me that if you take care of it and clean regularly then white/chalk is like any other color and not harder to maintain clean.


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> I had a change of heart...was able to change handle color. chalk it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would you have chosen?


Chalk! Definitely!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I think chalk looks nicer. [emoji4]


----------



## jennlt

janey0138 said:


> I had a change of heart...was able to change handle color. chalk it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would you have chosen?


The chalk really pops! I am too unlucky to safely carry a bag with white handles but it's a beautiful choice!


----------



## jennlt

diva7633 said:


> How are the croc handles? Durable? So you baby it?



I know we already discussed this in a pm but, in case anyone else is interested, I thought I would say that our weather has been so crazy here that I have not carried it yet. Every time I've wanted to use it the weather has not cooperated but I am looking forward to some warm dry days ahead. I have heard that crocodile is very durable and I will update everyone after I have carried it for a while this summer.
I also see in my quote that some information about the Made to Order program has changed. When I ordered, I was told bags could be lined in leather but that is no longer the case. I was also told the Rogues were made overseas but I believe someone else has posted that theirs was made in the US.


----------



## Winterfell5

janey0138 said:


> I had a change of heart...was able to change handle color. chalk it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would you have chosen?


I like the dark handles, but I know it was a tough choice!


----------



## LV.NYC

I also ordered the hay/yellow
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so I'm waiting.waiting.for the two MTO rogues shown here.


----------



## yellowbernie

I'm getting ready to put in my mto bag I'm not as creative as some of you ladies, but I love the one I picked out


----------



## yellowbernie

This is the other one I was thinking about, but the all oxblood sold me.


----------



## Hobbsy

yellowbernie said:


> This is the other one I was thinking about, but the all oxblood sold me.


It must just be me, but I can't see your pictures?!


----------



## houseof999

Hobbsy said:


> It must just be me, but I can't see your pictures?!


I can't either. I'm on the app on my phone.


----------



## Hobbsy

houseof999 said:


> I can't either. I'm on the app on my phone.


Me 2, maybe that's it?


----------



## LV.NYC

I'm using the app on my phone...first image is 100% o blood, second is olive with dark denim handles navy interior suede.


----------



## Laurie Lou

yellowbernie said:


> This is the other one I was thinking about, but the all oxblood sold me.



This one is gorgeous! But I like what you went with too!


----------



## LV.NYC

janey0138 said:


> I also ordered the hay/yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm waiting.waiting.for the two MTO rogues shown here.



So I received an email from coach saying my mto is en route, gets delivered to coach house yesterday but SA states it was a system glitch and nothing is to be delivered. I contact coach and sure enough they sent a mto. My SA tells me the mto is for someone else. [emoji36]


----------



## Laurie Lou

janey0138 said:


> I'm using the app on my phone...first image is 100% o blood, second is olive with dark denim handles navy interior suede.



Lol for a second, reading your comment from my notifications, I thought you meant you were using an app for made to order.....I got super excited!


----------



## yellowbernie

janey0138 said:


> I'm using the app on my phone...first image is 100% o blood, second is olive with dark denim handles navy interior suede.


No the second one is Grey with dark denim..


----------



## yellowbernie

janey0138 said:


> So I received an email from coach saying my mto is en route, gets delivered to coach house yesterday but SA states it was a system glitch and nothing is to be delivered. I contact coach and sure enough they sent a mto. My SA tells me the mto is for someone else. [emoji36]


Well that's confusing..and not good to get your hopes up only to be disappointed.


----------



## trojanchick99

yellowbernie said:


> I'm getting ready to put in my mto bag I'm not as creative as some of you ladies, but I love the one I picked out



Gorgeous!!! I LOVE the oxblood. I'm looking adoringly at my oxblood Rogue right now.


----------



## yellowbernie

trojanchick99 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I LOVE the oxblood. I'm looking adoringly at my oxblood Rogue right now.


Thanks, burgundy is my favorite color, and now I can get it in the all oxblood.  Can't wait.


----------



## sad16480

janey0138 said:


> So I received an email from coach saying my mto is en route, gets delivered to coach house yesterday but SA states it was a system glitch and nothing is to be delivered. I contact coach and sure enough they sent a mto. My SA tells me the mto is for someone else. [emoji36]



The same exact thing just happened to me today!!!! What the heck?!?!?!


----------



## LV.NYC

sad16480 said:


> The same exact thing just happened to me today!!!! What the heck?!?!?!



[emoji45] when did you place your order? What did they tell you?


----------



## Laurie Lou

For those of you ladies who have already ordered a Made to order, I have a question! Do you know if you are able to get two different suede colors for the inside pockets; like one color up front and the other in back? Thanks!


----------



## Lauraroz

Laurie Lou said:


> For those of you ladies who have already ordered a Made to order, I have a question! Do you know if you are able to get two different suede colors for the inside pockets; like one color up front and the other in back? Thanks!



Unfortunately you can't, they don't put the front and back color in separately, it's one line item.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Lauraroz said:


> Unfortunately you can't, they don't put the front and back color in separately, it's one line item.



Oh darn [emoji17] that would have been pretty cool if so. Thanks for answering!


----------



## sad16480

janey0138 said:


> [emoji45] when did you place your order? What did they tell you?


I ordered on January 17th. It was supposed to arrive April 25th. So after digging, seems they made a mistake in the wearhouse. All suede bags with python handles have the same product code (regardless of color). So they had two suede Rogues with python handles and mixed them up in shipment. Thankfully, my bag arrived in NY today.. a different color than what I ordered, but turns out it was a gorgeous mistake! Have you heard anything else about yours???


----------



## sad16480

Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!


----------



## LV.NYC

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!



Omg!!! I love this combo!! I may have to reconsider python handles!! I didn't like the peeling but this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## houseof999

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!


So what color is it? It looks oxblood to me. I'm confused [emoji53]


----------



## sad16480

houseof999 said:


> So what color is it? It looks oxblood to me. I'm confused [emoji53]


And that is a great question... she said it was supposed to be Oxblood, but it is Burgundy...?!? She held the Oxblood suede swatch up to this bag and it was not the same. I think this is darker...


----------



## houseof999

sad16480 said:


> And that is a great question... she said it was supposed to be Oxblood, but it is Burgundy...?!? She held the Oxblood suede swatch up to this bag and it was not the same. I think this is darker...


Oh my I always thought Oxblood is darker than Burgundy! But it sure is a  gorgeous combo!! [emoji7] You don't have to give it back do you? I am hoping you get to keep it.


----------



## sad16480

houseof999 said:


> Oh my I always thought Oxblood is darker than Burgundy! But it sure is a  gorgeous combo!! [emoji7] You don't have to give it back do you? I am hoping you get to keep it.


They left that decision up to me... they are shipping it to me; if I like it, I truly have a one of a kind bag; if I don't, I send it back for a full refund, or reorder... I already love it from the picture! Honestly, this was the color I thought I was getting according to the rendering, but really hoped it would turn out be the color of the suede sides of the Chalk Rogue with multi-color python handles that they have on the website now. Regardless, it is beautiful!


----------



## afyqjjang

sad16480 said:


> I ordered on January 17th. It was supposed to arrive April 25th. So after digging, seems they made a mistake in the wearhouse. All suede bags with python handles have the same product code (regardless of color). So they had two suede Rogues with python handles and mixed them up in shipment. Thankfully, my bag arrived in NY today.. a different color than what I ordered, but turns out it was a gorgeous mistake! Have you heard anything else about yours???



Hi, may I know what your rogue product code is? Wondering if the MTO python handle rogues has the same code as those that are sold in all other stores


----------



## Lauraroz

sad16480 said:


> They left that decision up to me... they are shipping it to me; if I like it, I truly have a one of a kind bag; if I don't, I send it back for a full refund, or reorder... I already love it from the picture! Honestly, this was the color I thought I was getting according to the rendering, but really hoped it would turn out be the color of the suede sides of the Chalk Rogue with multi-color python handles that they have on the website now. Regardless, it is beautiful!



I wonder if they used the suede that is inside the black 25 tea rose rogue.  I know that is darker, but a similar color because I originally wanted the oxblood suede thinking it was the same color as the tea rose suede.


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!


Gorgeous!! What color is this?


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> And that is a great question... she said it was supposed to be Oxblood, but it is Burgundy...?!? She held the Oxblood suede swatch up to this bag and it was not the same. I think this is darker...


Never mind my post where I asked what is this?! I thought it was oxblood too. It's very pretty.


----------



## shillinggirl88

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!


It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lauraroz

Lauraroz said:


> I wonder if they used the suede that is inside the black 25 tea rose rogue.  I know that is darker, but a similar color because I originally wanted the oxblood suede thinking it was the same color as the tea rose suede.



Here is the oxblood suede compared to the suede inside the black 25 tea rose rogue.


----------



## sad16480

Lauraroz said:


> Here is the oxblood suede compared to the suede inside the black 25 tea rose rogue.


Yes! That must be exactly what they did!


----------



## houseof999

sad16480 said:


> Yes! That must be exactly what they did!


Well then IMO you got exactly what you wanted even if they call it a mistake! Lol!


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> Yes! That must be exactly what they did!


It is so gorgeous, are you keeping it?


----------



## sad16480

houseof999 said:


> Well then IMO you got exactly what you wanted even if they call it a mistake! Lol!


You are right!


----------



## sad16480

Hobbsy said:


> It is so gorgeous, are you keeping it?


Yes! Of course I won't actually see it in person until tomorrow, but I doubt I won't love it.


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> Yes! Of course I won't actually see it in person until tomorrow, but I doubt I won't love it.


Great! I hope you'll post a few more pics of this beauty?


----------



## LaLaLea

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!


WOW!!! This is the most stunning Rogue!! Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!



This is drop dead gorgeous! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## yellowbernie

That's so weird when I did my MTO Rogue the other day and did the all oxblood, I said I wanted oxblood suede as well for the side pockets and was told they don't have oxblood suede it's burgundy..confused..


----------



## sad16480

yellowbernie said:


> That's so weird when I did my MTO Rogue the other day and did the all oxblood, I said I wanted oxblood suede as well for the side pockets and was told they don't have oxblood suede it's burgundy..confused..


My MTO details it as Oxblood...?!?!?! I think what Lauraroz posted above is exactly the difference.


----------



## Lauraroz

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!



Did you physically get it yet?


----------



## sad16480

Lauraroz said:


> Did you physically get it yet?


I did! It is gorgeous in person! I do believe that the suede it was created with was meant to only be a lining suede, and hence it is thinner and MUCH LIGHTER than any other Rogue I have. I was a bit concerned at first, but it will just be a more floppy bag. I have 30 days to make my final decision. Most likely I will keep it!


----------



## Lauraroz

sad16480 said:


> I did! It is gorgeous in person! I do believe that the suede it was created with was meant to only be a lining suede, and hence it is thinner and MUCH LIGHTER than any other Rogue I have. I was a bit concerned at first, but it will just be a more floppy bag. I have 30 days to make my final decision. Most likely I will keep it!



It's gorgeous!  I can't wait to see if other people who ordered the oxblood suede get this color or the color of the swatch.  If it this color, I just may have to sell my soul to get another mto, lol.


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> I did! It is gorgeous in person! I do believe that the suede it was created with was meant to only be a lining suede, and hence it is thinner and MUCH LIGHTER than any other Rogue I have. I was a bit concerned at first, but it will just be a more floppy bag. I have 30 days to make my final decision. Most likely I will keep it!


It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## vivianyan

sad16480 said:


> I did! It is gorgeous in person! I do believe that the suede it was created with was meant to only be a lining suede, and hence it is thinner and MUCH LIGHTER than any other Rogue I have. I was a bit concerned at first, but it will just be a more floppy bag. I have 30 days to make my final decision. Most likely I will keep it!


I own a coach rogue in suede leather and a tea rose rogue.  I think the suede leather used on exterior is thicker & better than the suede used in lining. The Suede Rogue uses full grain suede leather. Full-grain leather is the strongest and most durable leather (vs top-grain leather). While the lining suede, I  think that's not full grain leather.  I don't see the same density and the touch feels different.


----------



## vivianyan

sad16480 said:


> I did! It is gorgeous in person! I do believe that the suede it was created with was meant to only be a lining suede, and hence it is thinner and MUCH LIGHTER than any other Rogue I have. I was a bit concerned at first, but it will just be a more floppy bag. I have 30 days to make my final decision. Most likely I will keep it!



btw, this is a gorgeous bag! I like the color combination and the pithon handle


----------



## sad16480

vivianyan said:


> btw, this is a gorgeous bag! I like the color combination and the pithon handle


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## sad16480

Lauraroz said:


> It's gorgeous!  I can't wait to see if other people who ordered the oxblood suede get this color or the color of the swatch.  If it this color, I just may have to sell my soul to get another mto, lol.


I am really curious myself, because to be honest, this is the color of the rendering picture they created, in my opinion.


----------



## sad16480

vivianyan said:


> I own a coach rogue in suede leather and a tea rose rogue.  I think the suede leather used on exterior is thicker & better than the suede used in lining. The Suede Rogue uses full grain suede leather. Full-grain leather is the strongest and most durable leather (vs top-grain leather). While the lining suede, I  think that's not full grain leather.  I don't see the same density and the touch feels different.


Exactly! That is what I gathered myself.


----------



## keishapie1973

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!





sad16480 said:


> I did! It is gorgeous in person! I do believe that the suede it was created with was meant to only be a lining suede, and hence it is thinner and MUCH LIGHTER than any other Rogue I have. I was a bit concerned at first, but it will just be a more floppy bag. I have 30 days to make my final decision. Most likely I will keep it!



OMG, Gorgeous!!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Sorry if this has already been said, can you only get this done in NY. What If I wanted to design and order online, is that possible?


----------



## Lauraroz

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Sorry if this has already been said, can you only get this done in NY. What If I wanted to design and order online, is that possible?



Unfortunately, you can't order online, but if you call them up, they will do it over the phone texting or emailing pictures.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Lauraroz said:


> Unfortunately, you can't order online, but if you call them up, they will do it over the phone texting or emailing pictures.


Thank you! That is so awesome!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

My boyfriend said when he proposes, I get to pick a purse for my engagement present. I went from wanting to buy a Louis Vuitton to switching over to Coach Rogue. They are so much more beautiful. I really love the style and how casual, but classy they look. I dream about these purses!! and this whole thread was so fun to read, I would loveeee to see more Rogue pictures on here! I know I'll post mine once I get the chance to design her!


----------



## LV.NYC

For those that got their MTO...how long did you wait to get rogue from time you receive email from coach that they are creating your mto?


----------



## Lauraroz

janey0138 said:


> For those that got their MTO...how long did you wait to get rogue from time you receive email from coach that they are creating your mto?



Mine took three weeks, but that was the one with the shipping damage.


----------



## diva7633

vivianyan said:


> I own a coach rogue in suede leather and a tea rose rogue.  I think the suede leather used on exterior is thicker & better than the suede used in lining. The Suede Rogue uses full grain suede leather. Full-grain leather is the strongest and most durable leather (vs top-grain leather). While the lining suede, I  think that's not full grain leather.  I don't see the same density and the touch feels different.


Thank you for explaining this. I was so afraid but in love with the grey suede rogue and I bought one. I sprayed it with some kiwis suede protector and have carried it a week no problem. But good to know that it is a very durable leather. Everyone who has a suede rogue on here seem to have no problem.


----------



## diva7633

sad16480 said:


> I did! It is gorgeous in person! I do believe that the suede it was created with was meant to only be a lining suede, and hence it is thinner and MUCH LIGHTER than any other Rogue I have. I was a bit concerned at first, but it will just be a more floppy bag. I have 30 days to make my final decision. Most likely I will keep it!



It's gorgeous. Kinda sucks they used the regular interior suede. I just felt the interior suede in my black rogue versus the suede on my grey suede rogue and the grey feels much better. You would think that with mto they'd use the best


----------



## sad16480

diva7633 said:


> It's gorgeous. Kinda sucks they used the regular interior suede. I just felt the interior suede in my black rogue versus the suede on my grey suede rogue and the grey feels much better. You would think that with mto they'd use the best


I actually called and they checked with the product managers and in fact it is the same grade leathe; it is just cut thinner. So no less quality at all!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!



Wow, that is amazing!!!!!


----------



## vivianyan

sad16480 said:


> I actually called and they checked with the product managers and in fact it is the same grade leathe; it is just cut thinner. So no less quality at all!


I don't consider they are same quality as long as the leather thickness is different.
Thinner means normally 1 piece of cawhide can be cut to 2 piece lather, (cut to 2 layers). the normal rouge stitch pebbled leather with a thing suede leather.  while suede rouge is only one single piece of leather, the exterior side is made to suede texture and another side is smooth. This single piece suede leather is almost as same thickness as normal rogue which combines 2 layers of leather together. it's indeed better quality.


----------



## LV.NYC

Lauraroz said:


> Mine took three weeks, but that was the one with the shipping damage.



I'm on my 3rd week...eek!! What happened with your shipping damage?


----------



## Lauraroz

janey0138 said:


> I'm on my 3rd week...eek!! What happened with your shipping damage?



The inside suede had ridges, not really sure how to describe it, but I did post pictures when it happened.  There was also scuffs on the handle.  I assume it was shipping damage because it was inspected at NY before they shipped it to me, and all the protective wrapping was taking off the bag.  This was durning that blizzard too, so UPS had it for awhile before they were able to deliver it.  I sent coach pictures, sent the bag back, and they reordered it.  I'm trying to patiently wait for the replacement.


----------



## LV.NYC

Lauraroz said:


> The inside suede had ridges, not really sure how to describe it, but I did post pictures when it happened.  There was also scuffs on the handle.  I assume it was shipping damage because it was inspected at NY before they shipped it to me, and all the protective wrapping was taking off the bag.  This was durning that blizzard too, so UPS had it for awhile before they were able to deliver it.  I sent coach pictures, sent the bag back, and they reordered it.  I'm trying to patiently wait for the replacement.



Tell me about it....the wait is a little agonizing Lol!


----------



## Lauraroz

janey0138 said:


> Tell me about it....the wait is a little agonizing Lol!



I'll admit, I'm a little frustrated and upset that I have to wait again, when I did nothing wrong.


----------



## rkiz

Just ordered my custom Rogue by phone with Kyle! I kept it pretty simple, size 25 in basically the same colors as the black tea rose just without the flowers. Thank you to everyone who has posted on this thread, I've appreciated all the photos you guys have shared! I will update once the bag comes in [emoji4]


----------



## lucerovillegas

rkiz said:


> Just ordered my custom Rogue by phone with Kyle! I kept it pretty simple, size 25 in basically the same colors as the black tea rose just without the flowers. Thank you to everyone who has posted on this thread, I've appreciated all the photos you guys have shared! I will update once the bag comes in [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670164



This is beautiful and simple!


----------



## rkiz

lucerovillegas said:


> This is beautiful and simple!



Thank you! I know it's not as creative as others on here, but I will definitely get a lot of use out of it [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

rkiz said:


> Just ordered my custom Rogue by phone with Kyle! I kept it pretty simple, size 25 in basically the same colors as the black tea rose just without the flowers. Thank you to everyone who has posted on this thread, I've appreciated all the photos you guys have shared! I will update once the bag comes in [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670164


Oh, it's very pretty!


----------



## rkiz

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, it's very pretty!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Suzanne B.

rkiz said:


> Just ordered my custom Rogue by phone with Kyle! I kept it pretty simple, size 25 in basically the same colors as the black tea rose just without the flowers. Thank you to everyone who has posted on this thread, I've appreciated all the photos you guys have shared! I will update once the bag comes in [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670164


Classic and classy.


----------



## houseof999

rkiz said:


> Just ordered my custom Rogue by phone with Kyle! I kept it pretty simple, size 25 in basically the same colors as the black tea rose just without the flowers. Thank you to everyone who has posted on this thread, I've appreciated all the photos you guys have shared! I will update once the bag comes in [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670164


It's too bad Coach didn't make one of these readily available. I think it would have sold well. Not everyone wants an overly embellished bag.


----------



## rkiz

Suzanne B. said:


> Classic and classy.



Thank you [emoji4] 



houseof999 said:


> It's too bad Coach didn't make one of these readily available. I think it would have sold well. Not everyone wants an overly embellished bag.


 I know right! I would totally go for he current black offering that has the goldenrod interior if only it had the brass hardware. The black hardware just isn't doing it for me. But I think it's what's popular right now.


----------



## houseof999

rkiz said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> I know right! I would totally go for he current black offering that has the goldenrod interior if only it had the brass hardware. The black hardware just isn't doing it for me. But I think it's what's popular right now.


Yes! At least brass can be polished when tarnished. But that coated finish,  once it's gone, it's not restorable. Wasn't there a post about that coating coming off?


----------



## Suzanne B.

houseof999 said:


> Yes! At least brass can be polished when tarnished. But that coated finish,  once it's gone, it's not restorable. Wasn't there a post about that coating coming off?


Yes, some had chipping of the black finish.


----------



## rkiz

houseof999 said:


> Yes! At least brass can be polished when tarnished. But that coated finish,  once it's gone, it's not restorable. Wasn't there a post about that coating coming off?



Yes I think so, that's why I'm wary of it. These bags aren't cheap, that shouldn't  be happening [emoji53]


----------



## houseof999

rkiz said:


> Yes I think so, that's why I'm wary of it. These bags aren't cheap, that shouldn't  be happening [emoji53]


ITA! Is the stitching thread always the same for everyone? Does it have to be contrast stitching?


----------



## rkiz

houseof999 said:


> ITA! Is the stitching thread always the same for everyone? Does it have to be contrast stitching?



Not sure, I didn't ask. Anyone else know?


----------



## Lauraroz

janey0138 said:


> I'm on my 3rd week...eek!! What happened with your shipping damage?



Did your rogue come in, or are you still waiting?


----------



## faintlymacabre

rkiz said:


> Not sure, I didn't ask. Anyone else know?



I was told that the contrast stitch colour is the colour that "usually" goes with your chosen leather colour.  For example, on black, it would be goldenrod.  I kind of found this offputting, because I had wanted a bright orange suede interior, and having yellow stitching would clash so badly...

I have to say I'm a fan of dark hardware, though.    Nothing has chipped off my Rogue 36 yet, and I love the look so much that I would also opt for the same hardware if I did a MTO.


----------



## houseof999

Yellow stitching will not look good with the color combo I want. It want red/navy/chalk. Oh well. Not gonna happen.


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> Yellow stitching will not look good with the color combo I want. It want red/navy/chalk. Oh well. Not gonna happen.



I'd ask someone what your stitching colours will be.  The yellow was just because I wanted black handles/zipper trim, and that's the colour that goes with black.


----------



## Suzanne B.

houseof999 said:


> Yellow stitching will not look good with the color combo I want. It want red/navy/chalk. Oh well. Not gonna happen.


It wouldn't hurt to call and ask. Since none of your colors are near the goldenrod / yellow, they may not force the issue....surely they have more than just yellow thread. My denim blue 25 has blue thread and wasn't one version of a black rogue sewn with black thread? Or maybe that was just a stock photo I'm thinking about.


----------



## rkiz

faintlymacabre said:


> I was told that the contrast stitch colour is the colour that "usually" goes with your chosen leather colour.  For example, on black, it would be goldenrod.  I kind of found this offputting, because I had wanted a bright orange suede interior, and having yellow stitching would clash so badly...
> 
> I have to say I'm a fan of dark hardware, though.    Nothing has chipped off my Rogue 36 yet, and I love the look so much that I would also opt for the same hardware if I did a MTO.



Good to hear your experience with the hardware! It's so easy to hear the one or two bad experiences on here and make assumptions.


----------



## houseof999

Suzanne B. said:


> It wouldn't hurt to call and ask. Since none of your colors are near the goldenrod / yellow, they may not force the issue....surely they have more than just yellow thread. My denim blue 25 has blue thread and wasn't one version of a black rogue sewn with black thread? Or maybe that was just a stock photo I'm thinking about.


I will eventually. I never thought about it seriously but after seeing all y'all's bags in this thread I'm inspired and actually thinking about it.


----------



## LV.NYC

Lauraroz said:


> Did your rogue come in, or are you still waiting?



Still waiting....not a peep from SA yet.


----------



## Lauraroz

janey0138 said:


> Still waiting....not a peep from SA yet.



Rats, looks like they are getting slower then.  I was hoping my replacement would be here by my anniversary, which would have been a little over three weeks from when I got the email that they were working on it.


----------



## Askirvin

rkiz said:


> Just ordered my custom Rogue by phone with Kyle! I kept it pretty simple, size 25 in basically the same colors as the black tea rose just without the flowers. Thank you to everyone who has posted on this thread, I've appreciated all the photos you guys have shared! I will update once the bag comes in [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670164


Kyle is wonderful!


----------



## LV.NYC

Rouge MTO Rouge has arrived...not sure why same picture posted twice?!


----------



## houseof999

janey0138 said:


> Rouge MTO Rouge has arrived


Yay! [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!! Looks delicious!! [emoji39]


----------



## houseof999

janey0138 said:


> Still waiting....not a peep from SA yet.


Can I bother you for a pic of the Creed patch? Since this is custom made I want to see what it looks like.


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> Rouge MTO Rouge has arrived...not sure why same picture posted twice?!


Oh Pretty! That says spring/summer! Do you love it?


----------



## LV.NYC

Hobbsy said:


> Oh Pretty! That says spring/summer! Do you love it?



It's raining here in NYC so lighting isn't great but I love the rouge pink [emoji175] and the chalk handles...and the navy suede and Heather trim...silver hardware[emoji175] I love it yes!! Even though the bag was shipped with the shoulder straps out giving a smiley imprint on the back side and the navy Heather shows some piling and how if you look closely there are imperfections on the leather striking across the front...I still absolutely love how it came out just the way I was hoping...as a collector, these minor details are noticeable and bothers me a little bit but the waiting part stinks so I can accept this, besides it's TDF pink [emoji175]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3673170

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I was trying to get another picture to show the color but I think my dog thinks he needs to "protect" the bag.


----------



## LV.NYC




----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3673183


That color is gorgeous!!


----------



## jennlt

Hobbsy said:


> That color is gorgeous!!


+1


----------



## LV.NYC

Lauraroz said:


> Rats, looks like they are getting slower then.  I was hoping my replacement would be here by my anniversary, which would have been a little over three weeks from when I got the email that they were working on it.



Did your rogue arrive? My second MTO ordered 2 days hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Lauraroz

janey0138 said:


> Did your rogue arrive? My second MTO ordered 2 days hasn't arrived yet.



I should get it on Wednesday.


----------



## Lauraroz

Lauraroz said:


> I should get it on Wednesday.




Well, it came in today.  I opened it up and noticed this.  Sigh, I must have the worse luck ever.


----------



## LV.NYC

Lauraroz said:


> Well, it came in today.  I opened it up and noticed this.  Sigh, I must have the worse luck ever.



☹️ that just stinks!  My second MTO arrived as well.


----------



## Lauraroz

janey0138 said:


> ☹️ that just stinks!  My second MTO arrived as well.



How does it look?


----------



## rkiz

Lauraroz said:


> Well, it came in today.  I opened it up and noticed this.  Sigh, I must have the worse luck ever.



Is the color scraped off, or is there something on top of the leather?


----------



## LV.NYC

Lauraroz said:


> How does it look?



They sent it with straps out again so there is a smiley indent on the back but no surface scratches. The metal feet has some blemishes but I think it looks like another keeper. I also bought a matching wallet. Wished they had one in rouge to match my other one.


----------



## rkiz

janey0138 said:


> They sent it with straps out again so there is a smiley indent on the back but no surface scratches. The metal feet has some blemishes but I think it looks like another keeper. I also bought a matching wallet. Wished they had one in rouge to match my other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680264



I really like this color combo. It's a bumblebee bag! [emoji219]


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> They sent it with straps out again so there is a smiley indent on the back but no surface scratches. The metal feet has some blemishes but I think it looks like another keeper. I also bought a matching wallet. Wished they had one in rouge to match my other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680264


Pretty! What are these colors?


----------



## Lauraroz

rkiz said:


> Is the color scraped off, or is there something on top of the leather?



The area is flush with the surrounding leather (not indented not bumpy).  I think the dye didn't get absorbed in that spot.


----------



## rkiz

Lauraroz said:


> The area is flush with the surrounding leather (not indented not bumpy).  I think the dye didn't get absorbed in that spot.



I see. What a bummer ☹️


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> Well, it came in today.  I opened it up and noticed this.  Sigh, I must have the worse luck ever.


Oh no! That's awful. What did they say happens now?


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> Oh no! That's awful. What did they say happens now?



My sales rep is off today, so I going to text her a picture tomorrow.  I am really worried.  This is already the second one, but it's not my fault.  I have no idea what they will do.  Kyle said he inspected this one personally.  It's not really that noticeable standing up, when lying down it is, so I see how he missed it.  Regardless, in my opinion, it's a defect.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> My sales rep is off today, so I going to text her a picture tomorrow.  I am really worried.  This is already the second one, but it's not my fault.  I have no idea what they will do.  Kyle said he inspected this one personally.  It's not really that noticeable standing up, when lying down it is, so I see how he missed it.  Regardless, in my opinion, it's a defect.


Well, even if it was on the bottom of the bag,  surely someone inspecting it would look at every surface?!


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> Well, even if it was on the bottom of the bag,  surely someone inspecting it would look at every surface?!



It's on the front actually.  I saw it right when I opened it because it ships lying down.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> It's on the front actually.  I saw it right when I opened it because it ships lying down.


That's a shame! Nobody inspected that bag, unless the tissue paper did it?!!


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> That's a shame! Nobody inspected that bag, unless the tissue paper did it?!!




LOL!!! You crack me up


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> LOL!!! You crack me up


I feel for you, especially this being the second time around!


----------



## LV.NYC

rkiz said:


> I really like this color combo. It's a bumblebee bag! [emoji219]



Thank you!


----------



## LV.NYC

Hobbsy said:


> Pretty! What are these colors?



Dark denim handles, oxblood suede interior, chalk panels and key holder on hay. I really like how it came together. Really nice, 4 weeks wait wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> Dark denim handles, oxblood suede interior, chalk panels and key holder on hay. I really like how it came together. Really nice, 4 weeks wait wasn't bad at all.


Nice choices, it's really pretty!


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> Oh no! That's awful. What did they say happens now?



I talked to them.  At first Kyle just wanted me to try the leather moisturizer.  He said those spots can darken over time with the moisturizer.  I said that I thought that was unfair.  He said the other thing they can do is send a return label and refund the bag.  They refuse to make another one.  I told him to just send me the label then, but that I still think it's unfair.  He said the first return was just a one time courtesy, and that this one doesn't have defects that it's just imperfections in the leather which is normal.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lauraroz said:


> I talked to them.  At first Kyle just wanted me to try the leather moisturizer.  He said those spots can darken over time with the moisturizer.  I said that I thought that was unfair.  He said the other thing they can do is send a return label and refund the bag.  They refuse to make another one.  I told him to just send me the label then, but that I still think it's unfair.  He said the first return was just a one time courtesy, and that this one doesn't have defects that it's just imperfections in the leather which is normal.


I call b.s.! That is NOT an naturally occuring imperfection in the leather! There is no dye there for whatever reason. The only time I have seen that is when somethings gets stuck to the leather and pulls the thin upper coating off the leather in spots and takes the dye with it. I'm not saying that's what happened with your bag, just that its a DEFECT and not a naturally occuring abnormality in the leather. If your bag had of been dark colored, that defect would stick out like a sore thumb.

Maybe you should take your photos and send a letter along with the photos to someone higher up the food chain. As much as those MTO bags cost, they should be more careful in the making of them and not try to cover up when the leathermaker makes a mess of the bag or uses damaged leather.....or the when the SA sends a bag with man-made imperfections to customers.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> I talked to them.  At first Kyle just wanted me to try the leather moisturizer.  He said those spots can darken over time with the moisturizer.  I said that I thought that was unfair.  He said the other thing they can do is send a return label and refund the bag.  They refuse to make another one.  I told him to just send me the label then, but that I still think it's unfair.  He said the first return was just a one time courtesy, and that this one doesn't have defects that it's just imperfections in the leather which is normal.


That's ridiculous! You mean to tell me if a company continues to send me defective product it's oh well??! The first time the bag was defective and they made another one out of courtesy??? How about they produce one that isn't defective? That is so not right! Tell Kyle you're going to let every Coachie on TPF know their policy!


----------



## Lauraroz

Suzanne B. said:


> I call b.s.! That is NOT an naturally occuring imperfection in the leather! There is no dye there for whatever reason. The only time I have seen that is when somethings gets stuck to the leather and pulls the thin upper coating off the leather in spots and takes the dye with it. I'm not saying that's what happened with your bag, just that its a DEFECT and not a naturally occuring abnormality in the leather. If your bag had of been dark colored, that defect would stick out like a sore thumb.
> 
> Maybe you should take your photos and send a letter along with the photos to someone higher up the food chain. As much as those MTO bags cost, they should be more careful in the making of them and not try to cover up when the leathermaker makes a mess of the bag or uses damaged leather.....or the when the SA sends a bag with man-made imperfections to customers.





Hobbsy said:


> That's ridiculous! You mean to tell me if a company continues to send me defective product it's oh well??! The first time the bag was defective and they made another one out of courtesy??? How about they produce one that isn't defective? That is so not right! Tell Kyle you're going to let every Coachie on TPF know their policy!



I was thinking of sending a letter because basically I can never get my bag.  He didn't say this, but I feel like I'm banned from ever ordering a mto.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> I was thinking of sending a letter because basically I can never get my bag.  He didn't say this, but I feel like I'm banned from ever ordering a mto.


I'm thinking you need to talk to Kyle's manager?!


----------



## Sarah03

Lauraroz said:


> I talked to them.  At first Kyle just wanted me to try the leather moisturizer.  He said those spots can darken over time with the moisturizer.  I said that I thought that was unfair.  He said the other thing they can do is send a return label and refund the bag.  They refuse to make another one.  I told him to just send me the label then, but that I still think it's unfair.  He said the first return was just a one time courtesy, and that this one doesn't have defects that it's just imperfections in the leather which is normal.



That's just bad business. The blemishes are VERY obvious and they are NOT normal! I also think you should ask to speak with a manager. You're dropping $1000 on a bag, that's not chump change! You deserve a pristine bag. 
This just turns me off from buying a MTO. Shame on them.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> That's just bad business. The blemishes are VERY obvious and they are NOT normal! I also think you should ask to speak with a manager. You're dropping $1000 on a bag, that's not chump change! You deserve a pristine bag.
> This just turns me off from buying a MTO. Shame on them.


Me too!


----------



## LV.NYC

Lauraroz said:


> I talked to them.  At first Kyle just wanted me to try the leather moisturizer.  He said those spots can darken over time with the moisturizer.  I said that I thought that was unfair.  He said the other thing they can do is send a return label and refund the bag.  They refuse to make another one.  I told him to just send me the label then, but that I still think it's unfair.  He said the first return was just a one time courtesy, and that this one doesn't have defects that it's just imperfections in the leather which is normal.



Do you want the rogue or prefer a refund? I would say to reorder with different color combinations and hope for a much better outcome. I'm surprised they couldn't rush order a replacement for you in the first place.


----------



## Lauraroz

janey0138 said:


> Do you want the rogue or prefer a refund? I would say to reorder with different color combinations and hope for a much better outcome. I'm surprised they couldn't rush order a replacement for you in the first place.



When Laura my sales rep asked what she could do to make it better, I said to have her reorder the bag, rush it if possible, and for my trouble a coupon that can be used on 1941.  She said she had to talk to her manager.  Then Kyle called me a little later overruling it.  I really want that bag, but I do not trust that it won't be messed up again.  I don't even know what would happen if I called Laura up asking to order another color.  I think Kyle would stop her.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lauraroz said:


> When Laura my sales rep asked what she could do to make it better, I said to have her reorder the bag, rush it if possible, and for my trouble a coupon that can be used on 1941.  She said she had to talk to her manager.  Then Kyle called me a little later overruling it.  I really want that bag, but I do not trust that it won't be messed up again.  I don't even know what would happen if I called Laura up asking to order another color.  I think Kyle would stop her.


If Kyle is not the store manager, I'd speak directly to the manager. I know that the MTO is kinda of a seperate thing, but that manager can give you the number  of Kyle's manager / supervisor over the MTO's. Whether or not you want try for another one, that should be your choice, not his. So unless you signed an agreement that states you have to accept what they send you, there is no 'courtesy return' or whatever he called it. They need to know you aren't an overly picky customer, but one who has received two unacceptable bags......one because of shoddy workmanship and the other because of damaged leather.


----------



## yellowbernie

Kyle called this afternoon, and my mto Rogue is there, he is over nighting it to me, so should have tomorrow or Thurs.  Can't wait.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> When Laura my sales rep asked what she could do to make it better, I said to have her reorder the bag, rush it if possible, and for my trouble a coupon that can be used on 1941.  She said she had to talk to her manager.  Then Kyle called me a little later overruling it.  I really want that bag, but I do not trust that it won't be messed up again.  I don't even know what would happen if I called Laura up asking to order another color.  I think Kyle would stop her.


Ha e you had any resolution with your bag?


----------



## rkiz

yellowbernie said:


> Kyle called this afternoon, and my mto Rogue is there, he is over nighting it to me, so should have tomorrow or Thurs.  Can't wait.



Yay! How long ago did you place the order?


----------



## yellowbernie

rkiz said:


> Yay! How long ago did you place the order?


I think it was March 28th


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> Ha e you had any resolution with your bag?



The first return tag they sent me had my address on it and not Coach as the address to send the return to.  I had gotten all the way to ups and waited in line when I noticed it.  I had to drive all the way home and get them to fix it, and then drive all the way back.  Kyle put the refund through today, though.  I had tried asking my sales rep Laura if I was officially banned from the mto program, but she never answered.  I don't know if she was told not to talk to me or what.  I'm just going to let it go.  Instead of going through my sales rep when I want to order something, I will just order online.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> The first return tag they sent me had my address on it and not Coach as the address to send the return to.  I had gotten all the way to ups and waited in line when I noticed it.  I had to drive all the way home and get them to fix it, and then drive all the way back.  Kyle put the refund through today, though.  I had tried asking my sales rep Laura if I was officially banned from the mto program, but she never answered.  I don't know if she was told not to talk to me or what.  I'm just going to let it go.  Instead of going through my sales rep when I want to order something, I will just order online.


This whole situation stinks. Would you still like to do a mto rogue?


----------



## Lauraroz

Hobbsy said:


> This whole situation stinks. Would you still like to do a mto rogue?



It sure does.  I really want the rogue I created yes, however I do not have any trust that the bag won't be messed up in some way.  The first thing I  suggested was another exchange, but that was refused.  I'm really tired of being treated as an inconvenience when I'm not the one causing the issues with the bags.  They put me into a no win situation to cover their own rear ends.  To me it makes no sense to have the mto rogues go to ny for final inspection when they really aren't doing a good job inspecting them.  All it does is raise the cost of the bags because you have to pay that really high ny sales tax because that's the ship to address.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> It sure does.  I really want the rogue I created yes, however I do not have any trust that the bag won't be messed up in some way.  The first thing I  suggested was another exchange, but that was refused.  I'm really tired of being treated as an inconvenience when I'm not the one causing the issues with the bags.  They put me into a no win situation to cover their own rear ends.  To me it makes no sense to have the mto rogues go to ny for final inspection when they really aren't doing a good job inspecting them.  All it does is raise the cost of the bags because you have to pay that really high ny sales tax because that's the ship to address.


I just sent you a message.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lauraroz said:


> It sure does.  I really want the rogue I created yes, however I do not have any trust that the bag won't be messed up in some way.  The first thing I  suggested was another exchange, but that was refused.  I'm really tired of being treated as an inconvenience when I'm not the one causing the issues with the bags.  They put me into a no win situation to cover their own rear ends.  To me it makes no sense to have the mto rogues go to ny for final inspection when they really aren't doing a good job inspecting them.  All it does is raise the cost of the bags because you have to pay that really high ny sales tax because that's the ship to address.


Get someone else to do the MTO for you.....they pay with their card or Paypal and you just pay them back.


----------



## Lauraroz

Suzanne B. said:


> Get someone else to do the MTO for you.....they pay with their card or Paypal and you just pay them back.



I don't really have anyone I could do that with that doesn't share my last name, but even if I did, what if that bag has issues too.  I would effectively be banning that other person.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lauraroz said:


> I don't really have anyone I could do that with that doesn't share my last name, but even if I did, what if that bag has issues too.  I would effectively be banning that other person.


Oh, bummer......I wasn't talking about someone who normally buys Coach, so if they were banned it wouldn't matter. I still think you should take this issue higher up the food chain. You've got the proof that the bags had defects.


----------



## yellowbernie

My all Oxblood Rogue is here and she is gorgeous.


----------



## rkiz

yellowbernie said:


> My all Oxblood Rogue is here and she is gorgeous.



So pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

yellowbernie said:


> My all Oxblood Rogue is here and she is gorgeous.


Oh, that's really pretty! I love the bag all in one color, I would never have thought of that.


----------



## LV.NYC

yellowbernie said:


> My all Oxblood Rogue is here and she is gorgeous.


This is so pretty!! We should start a MTO forum with JUST pictures so we can go there to enjoy the beautiful combinations from tPf members!


----------



## Suzanne B.

yellowbernie said:


> My all Oxblood Rogue is here and she is gorgeous.


Now THIS is a bag I would have ordered! All one beautiful solid color!


----------



## SEWDimples

yellowbernie said:


> My all Oxblood Rogue is here and she is gorgeous.


Congrats! This is so beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Askirvin

My MTO finally made it.
I love them!!
Thank you so much Kyle!!
You have been wonderful to work with!


----------



## SEWDimples

Askirvin said:


> My MTO finally made it.
> I love them!!
> Thank you so much Kyle!!
> You have been wonderful to work with!


Congrats! They both are amazing. Love the colors and details. Enjoy!


----------



## yellowbernie

Askirvin said:


> My MTO finally made it.
> I love them!!
> Thank you so much Kyle!!
> You have been wonderful to work with!


Gorgeous bags, congrats


----------



## Galaxygrrl

all so pretty!!!!  enjoy  LOve them all, but I'm a purple girl.  Love that bag


----------



## bluesh4rk

I am just aching to see what the bag I dreamed up would look like.. but I don't want to contact them in NY just to get me a mockup for a bag I won't be buying anytime soon.  I just got my first Rogue and reading all this thread has made me want a custom one. I really wish they offered the app to customers to play and make their own bags. I actually think that would be to their benefit, it might make people really excited to get a custom bag.  

BTW, I heard from my SA last Friday that Coach is getting a program ready where they will be able to add tea roses and rivets to bags. She said it is something that will be rolled out eventually to select stores. She didn't have any other info but it sounds exciting. I have an old satchel from the 90's that I had bought my mom and she never used it much because she thought it was too heavy. So when she passed away I got it back. I think that even though it is in excellent shape, I would love to spruce it up some.  It isn't a bag I would carry right now, it is too plain for me.


----------



## bluesh4rk

Galaxygrrl said:


> all so pretty!!!!  enjoy  LOve them all, but I'm a purple girl.  Love that bag


I love purple too, I would love to see that and a brighter shade of blue like RIVER!


----------



## Suzanne B.

bluesh4rk said:


> I am just aching to see what the bag I dreamed up would look like.. but I don't want to contact them in NY just to get me a mockup for a bag I won't be buying anytime soon.  I just got my first Rogue and reading all this thread has made me want a custom one. I really wish they offered the app to customers to play and make their own bags. I actually think that would be to their benefit, it might make people really excited to get a custom bag.
> 
> BTW, I heard from my SA last Friday that Coach is getting a program ready where they will be able to add tea roses and rivets to bags. She said it is something that will be rolled out eventually to select stores. She didn't have any other info but it sounds exciting. I have an old satchel from the 90's that I had bought my mom and she never used it much because she thought it was too heavy. So when she passed away I got it back. I think that even though it is in excellent shape, I would love to spruce it up some.  It isn't a bag I would carry right now, it is too plain for me.


That would be nice if they would do it to any Coach bag you bring in, but unfortunately that probably won't be the case. You probably will have to buy a bag, then you can have it decorated....much like the recent deal they had where you could have tea roses added.


----------



## bluesh4rk

You are probably right Suzanne! I can dream though!


----------



## pruetjx

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3651612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my MTO #2!!!! I ordered Oxblood suede and instead got a color that apparently is not even an option for MTO?!? Not sure how that happened as the order itself was correct. Anyhow, turns out to be a gorgeous mistake!


Sad16480 - I wanted to check back in with you and see what you decided to do about your "custom" MTO rogue.  Did you keep it in the end?  Do you still love it?  Have you noticed any extra wear or floppiness?  I love your choices, this is one beautiful bag.  This combo would at the top pf my list for a MTO rogue.


----------



## Askirvin

Which hardware?
Gold
Nickel
Or dark


----------



## popartist

No to the nickel.  I would personally probably go with the gold, but the dark looks nice too.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Askirvin said:


> Which hardware?
> Gold
> Nickel
> Or dark


My first reply would have been the dark, but since a few people have had issues with the black copper hardware chipping I'm not sure I'd recommend that. Is it the black copper?
I would go with the gold / brass because it blends with that color leather better than the silver to me.


----------



## Askirvin

Yes it is black copper


----------



## houseof999

No to the nickel also. I think the cool tone of the nickel clashes with the warmth of the brown leather.


----------



## coachmanns

As much as I like the black copper in general, I really like the gold here. It brings out the stitching, and is a nice contrast to the dark handles, zipper trim, and strap.


----------



## Tygriss

Another vote for the gold hardware!


----------



## Minerva_Mermaid

I like the gold hardware too.


----------



## Hobbsy

Askirvin said:


> Which hardware?
> Gold
> Nickel
> Or dark


Gold


----------



## pruetjx

+1 gold


----------



## RayKay

Gold/brass for sure! It works well with the warmer brown leather. Second choice would be the black copper. I would say definite no to the nickel.


----------



## yellowbernie

Gold for sure..


----------



## alwayscoffee89

omg omg omg. I get my Coach Rogue tomorrow and the anticipation is killing me!!! I might take off the day just to be home when it arrives!! agh! How do you do it>


----------



## Askirvin

alwayscoffee89 said:


> omg omg omg. I get my Coach Rogue tomorrow and the anticipation is killing me!!! I might take off the day just to be home when it arrives!! agh! How do you do it>


Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> omg omg omg. I get my Coach Rogue tomorrow and the anticipation is killing me!!! I might take off the day just to be home when it arrives!! agh! How do you do it>


Cool, can't wait to see pictures! What color is it?


----------



## yellowbernie

alwayscoffee89 said:


> omg omg omg. I get my Coach Rogue tomorrow and the anticipation is killing me!!! I might take off the day just to be home when it arrives!! agh! How do you do it>


It's a hard wait..can't wait to see it.  Congrats


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hobbsy said:


> Cool, can't wait to see pictures! What color is it?



It's the olive green 36 with snake handles!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It's the olive green 36 with snake handles!!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!



I got it during their sale. I haven't seen anyone post any pictures of this color bag. I'm not sure why it isn't sold out!! I love the olive green!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

quick question, what is the difference between the current Rogues and first generation??


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I got it during their sale. I haven't seen anyone post any pictures of this color bag. I'm not sure why it isn't sold out!! I love the olive green!! [emoji813]


I have the olive green with snakey handles in regular size not 36.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hobbsy said:


> I have the olive green with snakey handles in regular size not 36.



Lemme see!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sure. Give me a little bit and I'll take a picture.


----------



## Hobbsy

A couple from when I got her.


----------



## Chihua5

alwayscoffee89 said:


> quick question, what is the difference between the current Rogues and first generation??


 The first generation had a lock on the side and the key in the keyhood. The handles were a different leather (pebble leather) and the zipper pulls were different, heavier I believe.   We think the changes were made because it is a heavy bag and possibly these changes made the current ones lighter (not ever confirmed though)


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hobbsy said:


> A couple from when I got her.
> View attachment 3714900
> View attachment 3714901



omg I love her!! I think my handles are more of a silver python/snake...your's look brown? so beautiful though!! and love the smooth leather. how is it holding up?



Chihua5 said:


> The first generation had a lock on the side and the key in the keyhood. The handles were a different leather (pebble leather) and the zipper pulls were different, heavier I believe.   We think the changes were made because it is a heavy bag and possibly these changes made the current ones lighter (not ever confirmed though)



Thank you for explaining! I always wanted to know, it seems like people are always searching for them.


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> omg I love her!! I think my handles are more of a silver python/snake...your's look brown? so beautiful though!! and love the smooth leather. how is it holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining! I always wanted to know, it seems like people are always searching for them.


Well, I've only used her once, so she is holding up fine! I will use her more this fall. I'm not my chalk/black Rogue now. !Already sure you post pictures!


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> A couple from when I got her.
> View attachment 3714900
> View attachment 3714901



OMG!  This is stunning!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> OMG!  This is stunning!!!


Thanks Tlo! This is mto Rogue.


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks Tlo! This is mto Rogue.



I might have to do a mto!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> I might have to do a mto!!!!


It's really pretty fun!


----------



## Askirvin

This beauty made it to me today!!


----------



## houseof999

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!


Love this combo! Great choices! The only thing deal breaker for me here is the yellow stitching. I wish they used black/grey/white.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

My Coach bag is coming soon! I'm waiting for UPS to deliver it! Do you know if it would be signature confirmation? I have things to do, but don't want to miss it!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!



Omg love the red and snake!! What a fantastic combo!!


----------



## afyqjjang

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!



My jaw literally dropped in awe when I saw this. It's so stunning and beautiful! Congrats on this [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Askirvin

alwayscoffee89 said:


> My Coach bag is coming soon! I'm waiting for UPS to deliver it! Do you know if it would be signature confirmation? I have things to do, but don't want to miss it!!


There's is a place on line to authorize signature release so you won't have to be home


----------



## Hobbsy

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!


Oh, I love it! My 2 favorite colors for bags, red and black! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] do you love her?!!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Askirvin said:


> There's is a place on line to authorize signature release so you won't have to be home



Is it too late for that? I can't find anything online


----------



## CoachMaven

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!



This is probably my most favorite mto Rogue I've seen yet!


----------



## Sarah03

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!



This is absolutely STUNNING!! Is that suede?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Are you ready?! It finally came


----------



## houseof999

Here!!


----------



## carterazo

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!


Gorgeous! Just gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Are you ready?! It finally came


Waiting for the last pic. [emoji28]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

carterazo said:


> Waiting for the last pic. [emoji28]



It looks gray, but in person it really is olive green. It's beautiful!!!


----------



## houseof999

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It looks gray, but in person it really is olive green. It's beautiful!!!


Love it!


----------



## lucerovillegas

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It looks gray, but in person it really is olive green. It's beautiful!!!



Beautiful color. Is it the 36? I'm contemplating that size...


----------



## alwayscoffee89

lucerovillegas said:


> Beautiful color. Is it the 36? I'm contemplating that size...



Yes it is  it's perfect size and I'm 5'0! But I like bigger bags and it really isn't that heavy. Not any more heavier than what I'm used to.


----------



## lucerovillegas

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yes it is  it's perfect size and I'm 5'0! But I like bigger bags and it really isn't that heavy. Not any more heavier than what I'm used to.



Hmmm do you carry it crossbody? I'm definitely looking into it. I'm 5"3


----------



## alwayscoffee89

lucerovillegas said:


> Hmmm do you carry it crossbody? I'm definitely looking into it. I'm 5"3



Nope, I would do satchel or shoulder


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It looks gray, but in person it really is olive green. It's beautiful!!!


I love! Is the zipper the same color green or different?
I like the color of your snake better than my snake[emoji16] yes,that does sound weird![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hobbsy said:


> I love! Is the zipper the same color green or different?
> I like the color of your snake better than my snake[emoji16] yes,that does sound weird![emoji23][emoji23]



Hahaha!! That's funny

The zipper pull is the same color as the bag, the zipper line is like a brown. 

Yours is a beauty too though!!


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hahaha!! That's funny
> 
> The zipper pull is the same color as the bag, the zipper line is like a brown.
> 
> Yours is a beauty too though!!


OK, I couldn't tell for sure, I thought it was. It's a beauty! This color green is so rich!!! Congrats, she's gorgeous!!
Steggy looks good on her too, those colors really stand out nice against the green.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hobbsy said:


> OK, I couldn't tell for sure, I thought it was. It's a beauty! This color green is so rich!!! Congrats, she's gorgeous!!



Thanks I wasn't expecting the color to be so spot on, but it was!


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Thanks I wasn't expecting the color to be so spot on, but it was!


So pretty. So happy for you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!


Holy moly! I came back to look at Miss Red again....And wow! She's a stunner! Great choices you made. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hobbsy

Two beautiful rogues MTO came in today. If this was a book I'd already have the pages wore out from going back and looking at the different ones all the time!


----------



## carterazo

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It looks gray, but in person it really is olive green. It's beautiful!!!


Congratulations, it's lovely!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

First day carrying her!! I just can't stop staring!!


----------



## Tygriss

Hobbsy said:


> I love! Is the zipper the same color green or different?
> I like the color of your snake better than my snake[emoji16] yes,that does sound weird![emoji23][emoji23]



I like the color variation in your snake handles, @Hobbsy, and on the red MTO. Do you get to specify how you want the snake handles to look (more color variation or less)? I *LOVE* this olive color with the blue (is it blue?) suede!! Congratulations @alwayscoffee89 !!!


----------



## tlo

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3716532
> 
> 
> First day carrying her!! I just can't stop staring!!



It's so pretty  Congrats!!


----------



## tlo

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!



Congratulations  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

Tygriss said:


> I like the color variation in your snake handles, @Hobbsy, and on the red MTO. Do you get to specify how you want the snake handles to look (more color variation or less)? I *LOVE* this olive color with the blue (is it blue?) suede!! Congratulations @alwayscoffee89 !!!


It is blue suede, and yes you can choose which color snakey.


----------



## Hobbsy

Tygriss said:


> I like the color variation in your snake handles, @Hobbsy, and on the red MTO. Do you get to specify how you want the snake handles to look (more color variation or less)? I *LOVE* this olive color with the blue (is it blue?) suede!! Congratulations @alwayscoffee89 !!!


I think you can get croc handles too? Somewhere in this thread lists the different options.


----------



## Hobbsy

Tygriss said:


> I like the color variation in your snake handles, @Hobbsy, and on the red MTO. Do you get to specify how you want the snake handles to look (more color variation or less)? I *LOVE* this olive color with the blue (is it blue?) suede!! Congratulations @alwayscoffee89 !!!


Look at post #177 in this thread.


----------



## Niltiak

Tygriss said:


> I like the color variation in your snake handles, @Hobbsy, and on the red MTO. Do you get to specify how you want the snake handles to look (more color variation or less)? I *LOVE* this olive color with the blue (is it blue?) suede!! Congratulations @alwayscoffee89 !!!



Is the difference you see between these two handles is one handle is white/chalk snakeskin (on the red rogue) and one is grey snakeskin (on the olive rogue)?


----------



## Hobbsy

And my olive rogue with brownish snake.


----------



## Chiichan

alwayscoffee89 said:


> It looks gray, but in person it really is olive green. It's beautiful!!!



Pretty! Steggy and your bag are like my3 favorite colors! And it looks so soft and yummy! Congratulations!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Hahaha!! That's funny
> 
> The zipper pull is the same color as the bag, the zipper line is like a brown.
> 
> Yours is a beauty too though!!



My bad, the zipper pull is actually gunmetal. 



Chiichan said:


> Pretty! Steggy and your bag are like my3 favorite colors! And it looks so soft and yummy! Congratulations!



Who is Steggy and what does their bag look like? And thank you  It is sooooo yummy! It smells beautiful!


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> My bad, the zipper pull is actually gunmetal.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Steggy and what does their bag look like? And thank you  It is sooooo yummy! It smells beautiful!


Steggy is your dinosaur! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hobbsy said:


> Steggy is your dinosaur! [emoji16][emoji16]



oh my goodness. haha!! I'm new to all this as you can see!! lol


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I also noticed that on the site it says you can wear it as a crossbody, I don't see how? I didn't get crossbody straps? Am I missing something?


----------



## Suzanne B.

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I also noticed that on the site it says you can wear it as a crossbody, I don't see how? I didn't get crossbody straps? Am I missing something?


The Rogue? You clip the two shoulder straps together to make one long strap. Generally not very comfortable because the clips are on your shoulder.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Suzanne B. said:


> The Rogue? You clip the two shoulder straps together to make one long strap. Generally not very comfortable because the clips are on your shoulder.



I did that, but I was like "this would be sooo uncomfortable". Just checking


----------



## Suzanne B.

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I did that, but I was like "this would be sooo uncomfortable". Just checking


The only way it would be comfortable was if coach offered one of those slip on shoulder pad things, like duffle bag straps have.


----------



## SEWDimples

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!


Congrats! This MTO Rogue is so amazing. Love the red. Enjoy!



alwayscoffee89 said:


> It looks gray, but in person it really is olive green. It's beautiful!!!


Congrats! Love exotic bags. Enjoy!


----------



## Tygriss

Hobbsy said:


> Look at post #177 in this thread.


I was looking at the photos posted in this post and the snake skin appears to be of the same type - I guess the grey snake skin doesn't show the depth of color variation as much as the brown? It doesn't look that way on the samples, but it could just be where they cut the pattern from. 



Niltiak said:


> Is the difference you see between these two handles is one handle is white/chalk snakeskin (on the red rogue) and one is grey snakeskin (on the olive rogue)?


The difference I'm seeing is the the difference between the dark and light scales of the snakeskin - on the red MTO and on @Hobbsy 's olive, they're more pronounced, even in the different colors, but @alwayscoffee89 's olive has a more consistent coloring in the scales used for the handles.



Hobbsy said:


> I think you can get croc handles too? Somewhere in this thread lists the different options.


Here's what I found digging through this thread:
Outside Leather Options and other view of Outside Leather Options
Interior Leather Options
and finally the Handle Options

Now we just need an app....


----------



## Hobbsy

Tygriss said:


> I was looking at the photos posted in this post and the snake skin appears to be of the same type - I guess the grey snake skin doesn't show the depth of color variation as much as the brown? It doesn't look that way on the samples, but it could just be where they cut the pattern from.
> 
> 
> The difference I'm seeing is the the difference between the dark and light scales of the snakeskin - on the red MTO and on @Hobbsy 's olive, they're more pronounced, even in the different colors, but @alwayscoffee89 's olive has a more consistent coloring in the scales used for the handles.
> 
> 
> Here's what I found digging through this thread:
> Outside Leather Options and other view of Outside Leather Options
> Interior Leather Options
> and finally the Handle Options
> 
> Now we just need an app....[emoji3]


Heh! That would be fun!!! Yes, you found the good pictures. I don't know anything about skins. I am scared to death of snakes, crocodiles, alligators and birds !!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!



This is just stunning!!!


----------



## Askirvin

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, I love it! My 2 favorite colors for bags, red and black! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] do you love her?!!


I do my favorite one yet!!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

I just loooove looking at all these MTO rogues!  They are all so beautiful.


----------



## rkiz

Finally have my 25 to share with you guys! Took a little longer for me to receive it because I was on vacation when they got it in - but well worth the wait, she's exactly what I wanted! [emoji7] Here's a few pics, and one next to my speedy 30.


----------



## Satcheldoll

rkiz said:


> Finally have my 25 to share with you guys! Took a little longer for me to receive it because I was on vacation when they got it in - but well worth the wait, she's exactly what I wanted! [emoji7] Here's a few pics, and one next to my speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721790
> View attachment 3721791
> View attachment 3721792
> View attachment 3721793


I love the suede color you chose! Is it oxblood?


----------



## rkiz

Satcheldoll said:


> I love the suede color you chose! Is it oxblood?



It's burgundy!


----------



## Satcheldoll

rkiz said:


> It's burgundy!


It's such a nice change from the standard one they have. Oh boy it's giving me ideas!


----------



## RayKay

rkiz said:


> Finally have my 25 to share with you guys! Took a little longer for me to receive it because I was on vacation when they got it in - but well worth the wait, she's exactly what I wanted! [emoji7] Here's a few pics, and one next to my speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721790
> View attachment 3721791
> View attachment 3721792
> View attachment 3721793



So cute! Good choice with the suede colour!


----------



## rkiz

Satcheldoll said:


> It's such a nice change from the standard one they have. Oh boy it's giving me ideas!



Hehe


----------



## rkiz

RayKay said:


> So cute! Good choice with the suede colour!



Thank you!


----------



## rkiz

houseof999 said:


> Can I bother you for a pic of the Creed patch? Since this is custom made I want to see what it looks like.



I remembered you asked about the creed a while back (I was curious too!)... Here's a pic of mine - I love that it says it was made to order


----------



## Hobbsy

rkiz said:


> Finally have my 25 to share with you guys! Took a little longer for me to receive it because I was on vacation when they got it in - but well worth the wait, she's exactly what I wanted! [emoji7] Here's a few pics, and one next to my speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721790
> View attachment 3721791
> View attachment 3721792
> View attachment 3721793


So pretty and rich looking! Congrats!


----------



## rkiz

Hobbsy said:


> So pretty and rich looking! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Chiichan

rkiz said:


> I remembered you asked about the creed a while back (I was curious too!)... Here's a pic of mine - I love that it says it was made to order
> View attachment 3721985



That's awesome! I love that it's unique. I actually decided to read the creeds on my Rogue 25 and Satchel. I love how it tells you to hug it. I've already had many hug sessions with my bags. Now I feel like hugging them everyday.


----------



## rkiz

Chiichan said:


> That's awesome! I love that it's unique. I actually decided to read the creeds on my Rogue 25 and Satchel. I love how it tells you to hug it. I've already had many hug sessions with my bags. Now I feel like hugging them everyday.



Haha I totally get that - I can't stop groping mine  [emoji23]


----------



## sad16480

pruetjx said:


> Sad16480 - I wanted to check back in with you and see what you decided to do about your "custom" MTO rogue.  Did you keep it in the end?  Do you still love it?  Have you noticed any extra wear or floppiness?  I love your choices, this is one beautiful bag.  This combo would at the top pf my list for a MTO rogue.


Hey there!!!! So yes, I decided to keep it! It was just too beautiful not to. I haven't carried it yet... it is for the fall. I think it will wear just fine AND if it doesn't, I was assured they would take care of it


----------



## sad16480

Askirvin said:


> This beauty made it to me today!!


STUNNING!!!!!! One of my favorites!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I really have enjoyed carrying my Rogue Olive Green 36 with snake handles, BUT there are some things that I just don't like about it.
1. It is really heavy. I don't carry that much to begin with, but this bag is too heavy to carry around doing errands, shopping, etc. It's fine if you are just going out to dinner or going to work though. The shoulder I carry my purse on is definitely sore from wearing this while shopping the other day.
2. It's already slouching. The handles are so heavy that the bag is doomed to sag inward. I know it's not too bad now, but I can see it getting worse.
3. I am a perfectionist when it comes to bags. I take complete care of them and never set them on the ground and am always cautious of how I treat my bag. I already have scuffed corners and I'm not quite sure how it happened.
4. Huge interior, but I find it hard to dig around in there because the sides close in on me and I'm constantly having to push them back out if that makes sense.
5. The little kiss lock pocket inside is adorable, but not quite sure what to use it for, it's kinda tight and small.
I do like this bag. I get compliments on it, the craftsman ship is stunning (suede, kisslock pocket inside beautiful snake handles) and loveeee the color and how it goes well with anything. BUT...I am really glad I didn't pay full price for this bag and got it during the sale instead. I just am not in love.  How do you guys feel about your bags?


----------



## Suzanne B.

I'm afraid I'm with you....though mine is a regular sized one. I'm fine with my dark denim 25, but my gen 1 in black, not so much. Your complaints are mine, it is heavy, it caves in and slouches. I have kept it stuffed and the handles tucked in while not in use to prevent the slouching and the edges from becoming distorted, but it hasn't really helped much.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Suzanne B. said:


> I'm afraid I'm with you....though mine is a regular sized one. I'm fine with my dark denim 25, but my gen 1 in black, not so much. Your complaints are mine, it is heavy, it caves in and slouches. I have kept it stuffed and the handles tucked in while not in use to prevent the slouching and the edges from becoming distorted, but it hasn't really helped much.



Yea, I keep the handles tucked in as well, but it still slouches. I just figured I would be honest on here, ya know? I just don't see myself using it everyday. I really want an everyday bag because I don't like to switch purses that much. I just don't know when to use this bag, I want a cute bag to carry around with me day to day. I don't want to sell it either because my fiance got me this as a gift. I wish it was more functional!


----------



## RayKay

@alwayscoffee89

I am sorry you are finding some frustrating things about your Rogue. I understand how disappointing it can be to be all excited about something - be it a bag or something else - and it does not meet your expectations. 

I only have medium Rogues, and have had them a very short while, and so far don't have the same experiences as you do. I suppose time will tell; though I like more slouch in my medium to large bags versus my small bags which I like to much more structured and retain their shape (my smaller bags are usually saffiano, etc) so I am not sure some of those things you mentioned would bother me.  Like I said, mine are just mediums, but I do find them lighter to carry than my Rogue satchels, but maybe that is all in my head. 

I DO admit though I don't use my Rogues or Rogue satchels if I am going to be doing a lot of walking around, because of their weight. I just take them (as you suggest) to and from work (I drive) and for quick errands or lunches/dinners. For longer trips or errands where I will be carrying my bag a lot, I do/would take one of my lighter/crossbody options  I did not quite go into buying them thinking of them as a do everything and anything bag, but if I had I would have found the weight a bit too much as well for an everyday, everything carry. 

Anyway, maybe if you want an everyday bag that keeps its shape better, maybe something in saffiano might be a better choice? Maybe even a tote? I don't know what Coach has for those options as I have not really looked, but I have heard good things about the MK Jet Set totes (I think they come in different sizes and lots of colours). I like MK bags as they always have lots of internal pockets compared to similar bags from other similar-priced brands, but there are of course other options from other brands as well, from contemporary to premium. I am just sort of rambling here as I don't think you asked for suggestions, but I was just trying to think of something that might work for you as a classy, cute, everyday bag.

I use the kisslocks in my medium Rogues just to keep the cards they come with in. I am not sure why as I never sell my bags (I donate them) and I guess I could also store them at home if I wanted to keep them. But I actually thought the kisslocks were roomier than I expected. I have thought about sticking my "second keys" in there (keys to my husband's truck, and so on, just the keys I don't use as often). I do tend to switch out my bags a lot though so I don't like to put much in the pockets as it just means more stuff I need to find and transfer out.


----------



## Suzanne B.

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea, I keep the handles tucked in as well, but it still slouches. I just figured I would be honest on here, ya know? I just don't see myself using it everyday. I really want an everyday bag because I don't like to switch purses that much. I just don't know when to use this bag, I want a cute bag to carry around with me day to day. I don't want to sell it either because my fiance got me this as a gift. I wish it was more functional!


Oh, I forgot one complaint, the kisslock pocket makes it sag on the inside too. I just don't carry enough stuff to justify this bag. Since yours was a gift from your fiance, why don't you just use it when you are going to be with him, like out to eat and such? I had to do that with a bag that was given to me as a gift and I wasn't fond of the bag.....to prevent hurt feelings I just used the bag when the they were around.....which luckily wasn't that often.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

RayKay said:


> @alwayscoffee89
> 
> I am sorry you are finding some frustrating things about your Rogue. I understand how disappointing it can be to be all excited about something - be it a bag or something else - and it does not meet your expectations.
> 
> I only have medium Rogues, and have had them a very short while, and so far don't have the same experiences as you do. I suppose time will tell; though I like more slouch in my medium to large bags versus my small bags which I like to much more structured and retain their shape (my smaller bags are usually saffiano, etc) so I am not sure some of those things you mentioned would bother me.  Like I said, mine are just mediums, but I do find them lighter to carry than my Rogue satchels, but maybe that is all in my head.
> 
> I DO admit though I don't use my Rogues or Rogue satchels if I am going to be doing a lot of walking around, because of their weight. I just take them (as you suggest) to and from work (I drive) and for quick errands or lunches/dinners. For longer trips or errands where I will be carrying my bag a lot, I do/would take one of my lighter/crossbody options  I did not quite go into buying them thinking of them as a do everything and anything bag, but if I had I would have found the weight a bit too much as well for an everyday, everything carry.
> 
> Anyway, maybe if you want an everyday bag that keeps its shape better, maybe something in saffiano might be a better choice? Maybe even a tote? I don't know what Coach has for those options as I have not really looked, but I have heard good things about the MK Jet Set totes (I think they come in different sizes and lots of colours). I like MK bags as they always have lots of internal pockets compared to similar bags from other similar-priced brands, but there are of course other options from other brands as well, from contemporary to premium. I am just sort of rambling here as I don't think you asked for suggestions, but I was just trying to think of something that might work for you as a classy, cute, everyday bag.
> 
> I use the kisslocks in my medium Rogues just to keep the cards they come with in. I am not sure why as I never sell my bags (I donate them) and I guess I could also store them at home if I wanted to keep them. But I actually thought the kisslocks were roomier than I expected. I have thought about sticking my "second keys" in there (keys to my husband's truck, and so on, just the keys I don't use as often). I do tend to switch out my bags a lot though so I don't like to put much in the pockets as it just means more stuff I need to find and transfer out.



Good post!! That's a good idea about keys, but keys are dirty and I don't want them in there. haha. I guess I can just put the little coach cards in there or just leave it empty. haha

I recently got the Coach Drifter and I love it. Super cute, but it's small. So it'll be my errands/shopping bag. I'll just use the Rogue for dinners and work. I do love the look of the Rogue, which is why I got it. If I had paid $300 for it, I wouldn't be complaining.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Suzanne B. said:


> Oh, I forgot one complaint, the kisslock pocket makes it sag on the inside too. I just don't carry enough stuff to justify this bag. Since yours was a gift from your fiance, why don't you just use it when you are going to be with him, like out to eat and such? I had to do that with a bag that was given to me as a gift and I wasn't fond of the bag.....to prevent hurt feelings I just used the bag when the they were around.....which luckily wasn't that often.



I was wonder why the bag caves in that spot!! The kisslock pocket!!

I'm with him all the time!! haha He knows how I feel about it, but I also tell him I do love it. I mean, I am so back and forth. I do love it. I just wish I could carry it with me everywhere!


----------



## houseof999

I'm not a fan of kiss lock pockets inside the bags. They look great outside the bags like the limited edition legacy bags. I was shocked to see the kiss lock pocket inside the Badlands color block satchels. While it's cute no one sees it except the owner of the bag and it adds unnecessary weight to the bag. I would've been fine with a zippered pocket inside. But 1941 bags have this kiss lock pocket inside, right? I read a review of the rogue satchel that said the kiss lock pocket was too small for the satchel.


----------



## houseof999

I have also noticed all the rogues on the resale market that they were all slouching. Now I know why. It's the darn kiss lock pocket! I don't think the Rogue 25 is affected by it. Those of you who own the 25, can you confirm?


----------



## Suzanne B.

houseof999 said:


> I have also noticed all the rogues on the resale market that they were all slouching. Now I know why. It's the darn kiss lock pocket! I don't think the Rogue 25 is affected by it. Those of you who own the 25, can you confirm?


I have one and no problems yet.


----------



## RayKay

houseof999 said:


> I'm not a fan of kiss lock pockets inside the bags. They look great outside the bags like the limited edition legacy bags. I was shocked to see the kiss lock pocket inside the Badlands color block satchels. While it's cute no one sees it except the owner of the bag and it adds unnecessary weight to the bag. I would've been fine with a zippered pocket inside. But 1941 bags have this kiss lock pocket inside, right? I read a review of the rogue satchel that said the kiss lock pocket was too small for the satchel.



I'd have to go to my closet to compare but I think the pocket in the satchel is comparable to the one in the medium Rogues. Even if it is smaller, I have not noticed it being "too small" for the satchel or anything.

I would have to see these bags that have sagging due to the pocket; I am having a hard time seeing how it would happen due to the kisspocket alone. My pockets are all quite "set into" the lining/bag and not slouching in or down or anything.  Unless they are stuffed full of heavy things, I am just not sure how they would weigh the bag down that much to cause such slouching. The bags are rather heavy on their own, and it is the nature of pebbled leather to get a bit slouchier with use.

I like the kisslock pockets. I don't really use them except for card storage but I still like them. I think they are a interesting (and retro) design element, even if the only person that sees it is me, much like say the suede lined interior compartment of my satchels.

I did not think the 25s had the kisslock pockets? I have seen some rather slouchy used 25s on the resale market though. There was a saddle one on ebay recently that looked super squishy and puddle-y. I assumed it was used quite often before being listed!


----------



## houseof999

RayKay said:


> I'd have to go to my closet to compare but I think the pocket in the satchel is comparable to the one in the medium Rogues. Even if it is smaller, I have not noticed it being "too small" for the satchel or anything.
> 
> I would have to see these bags that have sagging due to the pocket; I am having a hard time seeing how it would happen due to the kisspocket alone. My pockets are all quite "set into" the lining/bag and not slouching in or down or anything.  Unless they are stuffed full of heavy things, I am just not sure how they would weigh the bag down that much to cause such slouching. The bags are rather heavy on their own, and it is the nature of pebbled leather to get a bit slouchier with use.
> 
> I like the kisslock pockets. I don't really use them except for card storage but I still like them. I think they are a interesting (and retro) design element, even if the only person that sees it is me, much like say the suede lined interior compartment of my satchels.
> 
> I did not think the 25s had the kisslock pockets? I have seen some rather slouchy used 25s on the resale market though. There was a saddle one on ebay recently that looked super squishy and puddle-y. I assumed it was used quite often before being listed!


I don't dislike the kiss locks. I just don't like them inside. Hmm, I wonder if the slouching is due to handles being heavy? Are they? I am going to the store tomorrow and an just gonna have to touch, feel and handle the bags. I just just looked Coach.com and the 25 doesn't look like it comes with the kiss lock pocket inside.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> I don't dislike the kiss locks. I just don't like them inside. Hmm, I wonder if the slouching is due to handles being heavy? Are they? I am going to the store tomorrow and an just gonna have to touch, feel and handle the bags. I just just looked Coach.com and the 25 doesn't look like it comes with the kiss lock pocket inside.


The 25s don't have a kiss lock, but I'm sure it will slouch just like the other sizes do to use and softening of the leather. I think a lot of people assumed the Rogue would stay structured (me included) but they don't. For some reason I don't mind the slouching and I normally prefer a structured bag. I have 3 regular size and one 25. The regular ones have started to slouch but I just received my 25 in May so it hasn't gotten much use. My regular ones would probably be even more slouchy if I didn't change bags frequently.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> The 25s don't have a kiss lock, but I'm sure it will slouch just like the other sizes do to use and softening of the leather. I think a lot of people assumed the Rogue would stay structured (me included) but they don't. For some reason I don't mind the slouching and I normally prefer a structured bag. I have 3 regular size and one 25. The regular ones have started to slouch but I just received my 25 in May so it hasn't gotten much use. My regular ones would probably be even more slouchy if I didn't change bags frequently.


Well, if even the 25s slouch, then I am just going to have to put a card board frame or something inside it to keep from slouching when I get mine! I'm too indecisive about which Rogue to get. I keep looking at the 25 and then the Satchel on sale. Lol.


----------



## faintlymacabre

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I really have enjoyed carrying my Rogue Olive Green 36 with snake handles, BUT there are some things that I just don't like about it.
> 1. It is really heavy. I don't carry that much to begin with, but this bag is too heavy to carry around doing errands, shopping, etc. It's fine if you are just going out to dinner or going to work though. The shoulder I carry my purse on is definitely sore from wearing this while shopping the other day.
> 2. It's already slouching. The handles are so heavy that the bag is doomed to sag inward. I know it's not too bad now, but I can see it getting worse.
> 3. I am a perfectionist when it comes to bags. I take complete care of them and never set them on the ground and am always cautious of how I treat my bag. I already have scuffed corners and I'm not quite sure how it happened.
> 4. Huge interior, but I find it hard to dig around in there because the sides close in on me and I'm constantly having to push them back out if that makes sense.
> 5. The little kiss lock pocket inside is adorable, but not quite sure what to use it for, it's kinda tight and small.
> I do like this bag. I get compliments on it, the craftsman ship is stunning (suede, kisslock pocket inside beautiful snake handles) and loveeee the color and how it goes well with anything. BUT...I am really glad I didn't pay full price for this bag and got it during the sale instead. I just am not in love.  How do you guys feel about your bags?


Your bag is beautiful! I've always drooled over the Olive one. 

I have the black 36 and it's likely my most-carried bag this year. It's heavy, but I don't really notice or mind when it's on my shoulder. 

I'm actually WANTING it to slouch! I saw a gorgeous photo of someone carrying a slouchy 36 online somewhere, and that actually pushed me over the edge and made me go ahead with the purchase! A slouchy large bag looks better on my small frame than a structured one. [emoji4]

I do agree that it's sometimes difficult to dig for items, though. I wish it were as quick and easy as it is with tote bags! I keep my Rogue unzipped, but the zipper still always manages to catch on me as I reach in. 

The interior kisslock compartment is entirely useless to me right now, but I guess it might be good to store hair ties and bobby pins in? [emoji53]


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Well, if even the 25s slouch, then I am just going to have to put a card board frame or something inside it to keep from slouching when I get mine! I'm too indecisive about which Rogue to get. I keep looking at the 25 and then the Satchel on sale. Lol.


I still stuff mine when I store them to help retain some structure. That's a tough choice. I chose a brighter color for my 25 (azure with green suede pockets). I definitely can see myself getting another 25 even if I don't need it. The satchels are tempting at the sale price. I picked up the butterscotch but thinking about returning it. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I still stuff mine when I store them to help retain some structure. That's a tough choice. I chose a brighter color for my 25 (azure with green suede pockets). I definitely can see myself getting another 25 even if I don't need it. The satchels are tempting at the sale price. I picked up the butterscotch but thinking about returning it. Good luck with your decision.


Why do you want to return the butterscotch? It's such a pretty color!


----------



## RayKay

faintlymacabre said:


> Your bag is beautiful! I've always drooled over the Olive one.
> 
> I have the black 36 and it's likely my most-carried bag this year. It's heavy, but I don't really notice or mind when it's on my shoulder.
> 
> I'm actually WANTING it to slouch! I saw a gorgeous photo of someone carrying a slouchy 36 online somewhere, and that actually pushed me over the edge and made me go ahead with the purchase! A slouchy large bag looks better on my small frame than a structured one. [emoji4]
> 
> I do agree that it's sometimes difficult to dig for items, though. I wish it were as quick and easy as it is with tote bags! I keep my Rogue unzipped, but the zipper still always manages to catch on me as I reach in.
> 
> The interior kisslock compartment is entirely useless to me right now, but I guess it might be good to store hair ties and bobby pins in? [emoji53]



Oh, I like the idea of storing spare hair ties in there!

Yes, I think that is why I prefer larger bags to be slouchier as well - they don't look so overwhelming on me.

I always thought even Coach's photos/the early release photos showed the Rogues as slouchy, so I suppose that has always been the "vision" I had of any of the Rogues. I was actually surprised when my first Rogue arrived still so "structured"!


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Why do you want to return the butterscotch? It's such a pretty color!


It is! But the satchel feels heavier than the regular Rogue and I'm not certain I'll reach for it often. Also, something about the snakeskin is throwing me off. I like it then I wonder how long am I going to like it. I change my mind frequently and if I decide not to keep it after a while I don't want the hassle of selling it. I'm limiting myself to purchasing the satchel and the rogue tote now or just the tote and something from fall release later. I'm in the midst of purging my collection so only items I know I'll keep and use frequently get to stay. This sale came at the wrong time for me.  LOL


----------



## Suzanne B.

RayKay said:


> I'd have to go to my closet to compare but I think the pocket in the satchel is comparable to the one in the medium Rogues. Even if it is smaller, I have not noticed it being "too small" for the satchel or anything.
> 
> I would have to see these bags that have sagging due to the pocket; I am having a hard time seeing how it would happen due to the kisspocket alone. My pockets are all quite "set into" the lining/bag and not slouching in or down or anything.  Unless they are stuffed full of heavy things, I am just not sure how they would weigh the bag down that much to cause such slouching. The bags are rather heavy on their own, and it is the nature of pebbled leather to get a bit slouchier with use.
> 
> I like the kisslock pockets. I don't really use them except for card storage but I still like them. I think they are a interesting (and retro) design element, even if the only person that sees it is me, much like say the suede lined interior compartment of my satchels.
> 
> I did not think the 25s had the kisslock pockets? I have seen some rather slouchy used 25s on the resale market though. There was a saddle one on ebay recently that looked super squishy and puddle-y. I assumed it was used quite often before being listed!


The kisslock pocket does not make the Rogue slouch, at least I don't guess it does. What it does do is make the interior wall that it is attached to sag inward. The weight of the kiss lock pulls the fabric toward the inside of the bag. I don't carry enough stuff to keep it pushed back where it belongs or to help keep the bag from slouching when in use. I'm guessing the weight of the leather, the handles and the hardware is what causes the slouching.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Satcheldoll said:


> The 25s don't have a kiss lock, but I'm sure it will slouch just like the other sizes do to use and softening of the leather. I think a lot of people assumed the Rogue would stay structured (me included) but they don't. For some reason I don't mind the slouching and I normally prefer a structured bag. I have 3 regular size and one 25. The regular ones have started to slouch but I just received my 25 in May so it hasn't gotten much use. My regular ones would probably be even more slouchy if I didn't change bags frequently.


My daughter likes the slouching, I prefer the structured look. I have been using my 25 pretty regularly and no slouching so far. I use an insert and carry enough stuff to keep it full when in use and stuffed when not in use so I don't give it a chance to slouch. Lol! Plus, it's not such a large piece of leather with really heavy hardware on top of it so that might help too. 


faintlymacabre said:


> Your bag is beautiful! I've always drooled over the Olive one.
> 
> I have the black 36 and it's likely my most-carried bag this year. It's heavy, but I don't really notice or mind when it's on my shoulder.
> 
> I'm actually WANTING it to slouch! I saw a gorgeous photo of someone carrying a slouchy 36 online somewhere, and that actually pushed me over the edge and made me go ahead with the purchase! A slouchy large bag looks better on my small frame than a structured one. [emoji4]
> 
> I do agree that it's sometimes difficult to dig for items, though. I wish it were as quick and easy as it is with tote bags! I keep my Rogue unzipped, but the zipper still always manages to catch on me as I reach in.
> 
> The interior kisslock compartment is entirely useless to me right now, but I guess it might be good to store hair ties and bobby pins in? [emoji53]


I think you might be in the majority with wanting it to slouch.


----------



## finer_woman

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I really have enjoyed carrying my Rogue Olive Green 36 with snake handles, BUT there are some things that I just don't like about it.
> 1. It is really heavy. I don't carry that much to begin with, but this bag is too heavy to carry around doing errands, shopping, etc. It's fine if you are just going out to dinner or going to work though. The shoulder I carry my purse on is definitely sore from wearing this while shopping the other day.
> 2. It's already slouching. The handles are so heavy that the bag is doomed to sag inward. I know it's not too bad now, but I can see it getting worse.
> 3. I am a perfectionist when it comes to bags. I take complete care of them and never set them on the ground and am always cautious of how I treat my bag. I already have scuffed corners and I'm not quite sure how it happened.
> 4. Huge interior, but I find it hard to dig around in there because the sides close in on me and I'm constantly having to push them back out if that makes sense.
> 5. The little kiss lock pocket inside is adorable, but not quite sure what to use it for, it's kinda tight and small.
> I do like this bag. I get compliments on it, the craftsman ship is stunning (suede, kisslock pocket inside beautiful snake handles) and loveeee the color and how it goes well with anything. BUT...I am really glad I didn't pay full price for this bag and got it during the sale instead. I just am not in love.  How do you guys feel about your bags?



I recently purchased 2 pre-owned and I feel the same. It's like, but not love. I don't feel the same as I do about my Boroughs, which was love at first sight[emoji173]️


----------



## alwayscoffee89

RayKay said:


> I'd have to go to my closet to compare but I think the pocket in the satchel is comparable to the one in the medium Rogues. Even if it is smaller, I have not noticed it being "too small" for the satchel or anything.
> 
> I would have to see these bags that have sagging due to the pocket; I am having a hard time seeing how it would happen due to the kisspocket alone. My pockets are all quite "set into" the lining/bag and not slouching in or down or anything.  Unless they are stuffed full of heavy things, I am just not sure how they would weigh the bag down that much to cause such slouching. The bags are rather heavy on their own, and it is the nature of pebbled leather to get a bit slouchier with use.
> 
> I like the kisslock pockets. I don't really use them except for card storage but I still like them. I think they are a interesting (and retro) design element, even if the only person that sees it is me, much like say the suede lined interior compartment of my satchels.
> 
> I did not think the 25s had the kisslock pockets? I have seen some rather slouchy used 25s on the resale market though. There was a saddle one on ebay recently that looked super squishy and puddle-y. I assumed it was used quite often before being listed!



I've attached a picture of my purse to show you how this kisslock pocket makes it sag in the front. I don't even use it. I think they are cute as well, just don't like how it makes my bag slouch. Mine looks like it's been used quite often already and I barely carry it around other than taking it to work. I've only had it for a couple weeks.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Suzanne B. said:


> My daughter likes the slouching, I prefer the structured look. I have been using my 25 pretty regularly and no slouching so far. I use an insert and carry enough stuff to keep it full when in use and stuffed when not in use so I don't give it a chance to slouch. Lol! Plus, it's not such a large piece of leather with really heavy hardware on top of it so that might help too.
> 
> I think you might be in the majority with wanting it to slouch.



What insert do you use?


----------



## RayKay

@alwayscoffee89

So today I am carrying one of my medium Rogues and I decided to try putting my Purse 2 Go in it (the size that is for a Speedy 30 - I think Extra Large?) I had to adjust the size slightly smaller with the velcro, but it appears to work really well in not only adding some more organization, but it also keeps the sides "pushed out" so they don't collapse inward when looking/reaching inside.

It won't resolve the weight issue for you (though many organizers are very lightweight), but I wanted to pass on to maybe try putting a purse organizer in your Rogue to address the slouching/caving in issue. It will keep the kisspocket in its place, for sure. If you went with a Purse 2 Go, you would need to go up a size or two I imagine though. I am not familiar enough with other organizers so you would have to compare internal measurements.


----------



## RayKay

I took a couple quick pictures for you:

Purse 2 Go inside medium Rogue:



Kisslock pocket tucked in behind the organizer:


----------



## alwayscoffee89

RayKay said:


> @alwayscoffee89
> 
> So today I am carrying one of my medium Rogues and I decided to try putting my Purse 2 Go in it (the size that is for a Speedy 30 - I think Extra Large?) I had to adjust the size slightly smaller with the velcro, but it appears to work really well in not only adding some more organization, but it also keeps the sides "pushed out" so they don't collapse inward when looking/reaching inside.
> 
> It won't resolve the weight issue for you (though many organizers are very lightweight), but I wanted to pass on to maybe try putting a purse organizer in your Rogue to address the slouching/caving in issue. It will keep the kisspocket in its place, for sure. If you went with a Purse 2 Go, you would need to go up a size or two I imagine though. I am not familiar enough with other organizers so you would have to compare internal measurements.



Thanks! I know there isn't much I can do about the weight, but at least I can make the slouching better. It doesn't bother me too much, I just find it hard to get in the purse when it's slouchy. This is just going to have to be my work/dinner bag.


----------



## RayKay

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Thanks! I know there isn't much I can do about the weight, but at least I can make the slouching better. It doesn't bother me too much, I just find it hard to get in the purse when it's slouchy. This is just going to have to be my work/dinner bag.



I get it. I am one of those people who likes to be able to reach in to my bag to grab whatever I need without actually having to look. That is definitely harder to do if it is slouchier/folding in on itself!

It was actually your comments yesterday that had me decide to try out the organizer in a Rogue, I usually only use it in my more one compartment speedy-style bags. I am actually really happy it worked well, as I prefer organizers for, well, the organization, as well as to protect the liner a bit more. Also makes it easier to switch around!


----------



## lovingmybags

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Yea, I keep the handles tucked in as well, but it still slouches. I just figured I would be honest on here, ya know? I just don't see myself using it everyday. I really want an everyday bag because I don't like to switch purses that much. I just don't know when to use this bag, I want a cute bag to carry around with me day to day. I don't want to sell it either because my fiance got me this as a gift. I wish it was more functional!



Your experience is what keeps me a borough gal; going through that would seriously drive me insane!  As much as I love the Rogue on others, I personally find the hardware clumsy, and overall just add to the weight of the bag.  Good luck with figuring out ways that would make it more functional, so you can hopefully wear it more often.  I was surprised at how heavy the new Bandit is empty!  And I usually like substantial stuff.


----------



## faintlymacabre

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I've attached a picture of my purse to show you how this kisslock pocket makes it sag in the front. I don't even use it. I think they are cute as well, just don't like how it makes my bag slouch. Mine looks like it's been used quite often already and I barely carry it around other than taking it to work. I've only had it for a couple weeks.



This is beautiful!  Do we need to switch bags?  Haha...  My black still looks much more upright and I've had it since January!  I wonder if there's a difference in the softness of the leathers depending on which dye was used on it.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

faintlymacabre said:


> This is beautiful!  Do we need to switch bags?  Haha...  My black still looks much more upright and I've had it since January!  I wonder if there's a difference in the softness of the leathers depending on which dye was used on it.


haha. I'm thinking of selling it after I talk to my fiance, but I would really miss the olive green! Do you have the black with snake handles?


----------



## lovingmybags

alwayscoffee89 said:


> haha. I'm thinking of selling it after I talk to my fiance, but I would really miss the olive green! Do you have the black with snake handles?



Maybe get a saddle bag or Swagger in the olive color...?    The flap for the former may annoy some, but I find both bags easy to use.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

lovingmybags said:


> Maybe get a saddle bag or Swagger in the olive color...?    The flap for the former may annoy some, but I find both bags easy to use.


I have a Dakota Whipstitch crossbody bag and I love it! I would love it on olive green. I'll have to look around.


----------



## faintlymacabre

alwayscoffee89 said:


> haha. I'm thinking of selling it after I talk to my fiance, but I would really miss the olive green! Do you have the black with snake handles?



No, mine's just the plain black one.  I did notice that the side with the kisslock is slouching more, though I never thought to attribute the slouch to that.  I just rotated the bag (moved the hangtag and keyhood to the opposite side) because I figured it was due to the way I wear the bag!  We'll see if it evens out.    The "back" (zipper pocket side) is still super structured.


----------



## RayKay

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I have a Dakota Whipstitch crossbody bag and I love it! I would love it on olive green. I'll have to look around.



I hope you can find something else in olive, it is so beautiful! I am definitely partial to a nice olive green, myself.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think it's the nature of pebbled leather to slouch. One of my Rogues is glovetanned leather and it's not going to slouch.


----------



## Suzanne B.

alwayscoffee89 said:


> What insert do you use?



A 'Purse to Go' insert. I love inserts. It not only helps keep things organized, as someone else mentioned, it makes it real easy to change bags.



RayKay said:


> *I get it. I am one of those people who likes to be able to reach in to my bag to grab whatever I need without actually having to look.* That is definitely harder to do if it is slouchier/folding in on itself!
> 
> It was actually your comments yesterday that had me decide to try out the organizer in a Rogue, I usually only use it in my more one compartment speedy-style bags. I am actually really happy it worked well, as I prefer organizers for, well, the organization, as well as to protect the liner a bit more. Also makes it easier to switch around!


Yep, me too.



alwayscoffee89 said:


> I have a Dakota Whipstitch crossbody bag and I love it! I would love it on olive green. I'll have to look around.


I love the Dakotah! I had 3 of them (original small black whiplash, the larger saddle one and the larger suede one), but recently sold one because I didn't need 3.....plus, I bought a new bag so an old one needed to go.



Hobbsy said:


> I think it's the nature of pebbled leather to slouch. One of my Rogues is glovetanned leather and it's not going to slouch.


I agree with that. On the saddle bags, the smooth glove tanned leather flap is harder to open because the leather is stiffer. On the whiplash saddle bag, the flap opens up easier because the pebbled leather just folds out of they way.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hobbsy said:


> I think it's the nature of pebbled leather to slouch. One of my Rogues is glovetanned leather and it's not going to slouch.



Interesting. I didn't like the glovetanned leather because I thought it would scratch easier. Do you find that true?


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Interesting. I didn't like the glovetanned leather because I thought it would scratch easier. Do you find that true?


I've only used it once, but in general, yes, glovetanned will get small marks/scratches. That said though, most can be rubbed out with a little moisturizer.


----------



## SIXIYY

Is there a link for order an MTO online? Or I have to place an order in store or by phone?


----------



## lovingmybags

SIXIYY said:


> Is there a link for order an MTO online? Or I have to place an order in store or by phone?



No online link...I think only in the NYC store or by phone.


----------



## faintlymacabre

alwayscoffee89 said:


> haha. I'm thinking of selling it after I talk to my fiance, but I would really miss the olive green! Do you have the black with snake handles?



So I just purchased on Olive Rogue, and I do feel like this leather is way softer than my black (and DEFINITELY softer than the Butterscotch I returned).  I went through 3 bags before I found one that wasn't all smushed up already.  The store keeps their bags unstuffed for some stupid reason...


----------



## RayKay

faintlymacabre said:


> So I just purchased on Olive Rogue, and I do feel like this leather is way softer than my black (and DEFINITELY softer than the Butterscotch I returned).  I went through 3 bags before I found one that wasn't all smushed up already.  The store keeps their bags unstuffed for some stupid reason...



That is so funny as I am taking my Olive out for its first spin today and so far I think the leather is so far stiffer than my Butterscotch (which I have not carried yet) or my Prussian Blue Whiplash (which I have carried about 5-6 days in total so far and to me is delightfully smushy now). Olive is still very "square" looking to me, and unlike on the other two where the handles seem to sometimes want to flop outwards and expose the suede, the handles on Olive want to flop inwards. I  all of them, though!




That is a little odd of the store. Most customers I imagine want a nicely stuffed and packaged bag from the bag when they are buying a new one!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

faintlymacabre said:


> So I just purchased on Olive Rogue, and I do feel like this leather is way softer than my black (and DEFINITELY softer than the Butterscotch I returned).  I went through 3 bags before I found one that wasn't all smushed up already.  The store keeps their bags unstuffed for some stupid reason...



Which olive? With snake handles?


----------



## lovingmybags

Hobbsy said:


> I think it's the nature of pebbled leather to slouch. One of my Rogues is glovetanned leather and it's not going to slouch.



I think you've hit the nail on the head!  Love all my borough bags, and they happen to be either glove tanned leather variety-or else the shiny leather, other than snake-embossed.  The original pebbled one literally puddles-not my type of style!


----------



## yellowbernie

SIXIYY said:


> Is there a link for order an MTO online? Or I have to place an order in store or by phone?


Look thru this thread I believe there is a number for the NY store where you do the MTO bags, and talk to Kyle.  He helped me do my MTO.


----------



## Askirvin

This beauty came today!
And earlier than scheduled!


----------



## LL777

Askirvin said:


> This beauty came today!
> And earlier than scheduled![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Wow!!! What a beautiful bag!!! What color is the suede?


----------



## Askirvin

Saddle


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Askirvin said:


> This beauty came today!
> And earlier than scheduled!



I so love this bag and love this thread.  Looking at everyone's MTO rogues is so much fun.


----------



## SEWDimples

Askirvin said:


> This beauty came today!
> And earlier than scheduled!


Congrats! Your MTO Rogue is beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Askirvin said:


> This beauty came today!
> And earlier than scheduled!


Holy moly! That is one gorgeous bag


----------



## Hobbsy

Askirvin said:


> This beauty came today!
> And earlier than scheduled!


You made very nice choices! Love the reddish edge trim! Congrats and enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## yellowbernie

Askirvin said:


> This beauty came today!
> And earlier than scheduled!


Gorgeous bag, congrats


----------



## Kidclarke

I just got this email, says the Made to Order Rogue bar is available for a limited amount of time.  So tempting!! And to think I've been so good.


----------



## houseof999

Kidclarke said:


> I just got this email, says the Made to Order Rogue bar is available for a limited amount of time.  So tempting!! And to think I've been so good.
> View attachment 3744800


What?! So they won't be taking orders any more after a certain date?


----------



## houseof999

Kidclarke said:


> I just got this email, says the Made to Order Rogue bar is available for a limited amount of time.  So tempting!! And to think I've been so good.
> View attachment 3744800


Maybe that's only for that location?


----------



## Kidclarke

houseof999 said:


> What?! So they won't be taking orders any more after a certain date?


This is for a new store in southern california, not the coach house store. I think they mean temporarily only at this particular store. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> What?! So they won't be taking orders any more after a certain date?



Sounds like it's available for a limited amount of time at this new store.  It won't disappear from NYC flagship I'm fairly sure.


----------



## faintlymacabre

MonsieurMode said:


> I found this picture on Instagram showing the options for Tea Rose customization.
> 
> View attachment 3644543



For those who have done this, what sorts of tea roses are offered?  I'm kind of fearing that everything will be pink/white or something.  Haha.  Are there any studded tea rose options available?

They are actually offering this at my store (who would have thought?), but "girly" is not my style.


----------



## K.E.W.

Kidclarke said:


> I just got this email, says the Made to Order Rogue bar is available for a limited amount of time.  So tempting!! And to think I've been so good.
> View attachment 3744800




OMG, I just googled your mall!!  It's one of this country's largest malls  and I saw the store directory!!

Since I'm in northern CA, I'm tempted to hop on a plane just to spend a day there -- there isn't ANY upscale designer that's missing from that place!!

Oops, I just realized that I did NOT have Saturday's winning Lotto numbers....

Keep us updated on what you end up ordering....


----------



## Kidclarke

K.E.W. said:


> OMG, I just googled your mall!!  It's one of this country's largest malls  and I saw the store directory!!
> 
> Since I'm in northern CA, I'm tempted to hop on a plane just to spend a day there -- there isn't ANY upscale designer that's missing from that place!!
> 
> Oops, I just realized that I did NOT have Saturday's winning Lotto numbers....
> 
> Keep us updated on what you end up ordering....


Haha yes, it's quite fancy! It's such a funny mall because you have people like me wearing jeans and a jacket, then you have people wear designer clothes dressed to the nines to do shopping. It's a fantastic mall to people watch. 

Wish I won the lotto too! I'm not sure if I will be getting something, saving for another bag but the idea of a custom rogue 25 is so tempting because I adore my regular rogue. I have to find out prices to see if I can even afford it!  Will definitely post here if I end up going home with something!


----------



## Lucylu29

Got a bunch of images today and I CAN'T MAKE UP MY MIND!!! They're all different combinations of oxblood and black straps with burgundy interior in each one.






This will be my last purchase of the year so I want it to wow me. (The kisslock bags coming out soon will have to wait until next year!)

Any thoughts???


----------



## okdot

Lucylu29 said:


> Got a bunch of images today and I CAN'T MAKE UP MY MIND!!! They're all different combinations of oxblood and black straps with burgundy interior in each one.
> View attachment 3759025
> View attachment 3759026
> View attachment 3759027
> View attachment 3759028
> 
> 
> This will be my last purchase of the year so I want it to wow me. (The kisslock bags coming out soon will have to wait until next year!)
> 
> Any thoughts???


I like the second one a lot, personally I'd mess with the longer strap color a bit to make it more deep red than brown and maybe go for a darker top handle outline (is that even possible?) I really am a fan of a chalk + oxblood combo though. If you go for one of the dark ones, which admittedly are more practical, I'd want more contrast between the two main colors. Hope that helps you somewhat


----------



## MonsieurMode

Lucylu29 said:


> Got a bunch of images today and I CAN'T MAKE UP MY MIND!!! They're all different combinations of oxblood and black straps with burgundy interior in each one.
> View attachment 3759025
> View attachment 3759026
> View attachment 3759027
> View attachment 3759028
> 
> 
> This will be my last purchase of the year so I want it to wow me. (The kisslock bags coming out soon will have to wait until next year!)
> 
> Any thoughts???



I really enjoy the last one. It's very balanced! I like the top handles and the shoulder straps to match


----------



## Tygriss

Kidclarke said:


> I just got this email, says the Made to Order Rogue bar is available for a limited amount of time.  So tempting!! And to think I've been so good.
> View attachment 3744800



Is it too much to hope that they offer the MTO Rogue Bar when they reopen the new Houston Galleria Coach location?


----------



## Suzanne B.

I much prefer the two black ones, especially the one with black handles.


----------



## Tygriss

Lucylu29 said:


> Got a bunch of images today and I CAN'T MAKE UP MY MIND!!! They're all different combinations of oxblood and black straps with burgundy interior in each one.
> View attachment 3759025
> View attachment 3759026
> View attachment 3759027
> View attachment 3759028
> 
> 
> This will be my last purchase of the year so I want it to wow me. (The kisslock bags coming out soon will have to wait until next year!)
> 
> Any thoughts???


I really like the 2nd option. The black and burgundy does seem more practical, but for a smaller bag, I'd want more wow and would say go for the white.


----------



## Kidclarke

Lucylu29 said:


> Got a bunch of images today and I CAN'T MAKE UP MY MIND!!! They're all different combinations of oxblood and black straps with burgundy interior in each one.
> View attachment 3759025
> View attachment 3759026
> View attachment 3759027
> View attachment 3759028
> 
> 
> This will be my last purchase of the year so I want it to wow me. (The kisslock bags coming out soon will have to wait until next year!)
> 
> Any thoughts???


Gorgeous combos! I have the oxblood that's all red and I absolutely love it. The black with oxblood combo is to die for.  I would probably do go with the 3rd pic if I could afford a custom one right now.


----------



## Kidclarke

Tygriss said:


> Is it too much to hope that they offer the MTO Rogue Bar when they reopen the new Houston Galleria Coach location?


It's possible I suppose? Maybe it will be a little bonus for renovated stores. Hope they do for your sake.


----------



## LV.NYC

I would vote for the second one. The color contrast is sharp!


----------



## K.E.W.

Lucylu29 said:


> Got a bunch of images today and I CAN'T MAKE UP MY MIND!!! They're all different combinations of oxblood and black straps with burgundy interior in each one.
> View attachment 3759025
> View attachment 3759026
> View attachment 3759027
> View attachment 3759028
> 
> 
> This will be my last purchase of the year so I want it to wow me. (The kisslock bags coming out soon will have to wait until next year!)
> 
> Any thoughts???




I'm not a fan of the handles and straps being different colors, so my favorite is the last one. Someone else posted that the last one seems more balanced -- I agree, two total colors is a perfect balance.  

Good luck with whatever you choose!  Of course, we'll all see your reveal pics anyway.


----------



## finer_woman

Kidclarke said:


> I just got this email, says the Made to Order Rogue bar is available for a limited amount of time.  So tempting!! And to think I've been so good.
> View attachment 3744800



I love that one in the email [emoji7]


----------



## Lucylu29

Thanks everyone for your input. I really love the chalk versions, but the practical side of me says go for the black. Oh decisions...


----------



## Theresa829

jennlt said:


> Thanks so much! I really love it and I am already putting together future outfits that will showcase the bag lol.
> I don't think I can stop at just one made to order...


Thank you everyone for posting all of these pictures and info! I'm so excited to play my MTO! I'm surprised when I've gone in the retail stores they haven't mentioned this option. I really wanted the olive, just in the 25 and all they said was they don't have that option. Can't wait to post my design pics


----------



## Theresa829

Hobbsy said:


> I worked with Kenza and she was great. I kept throwing things out there and she'd send pictures and I didn't love them. Jennlt helped a lot too and I just wasn't finding it. Kenza sent me a couple pics and one of them was from the Coach design room floor and I saw one I liked on the shelf, she sent me more pics and I fell in love and it's here!
> View attachment 3592066
> View attachment 3592067
> View attachment 3592068
> 
> 
> She even sent a complimentary tin of Coach cleaner/conditioner.


Hi! Can I ask how the smooth glovetanned leather is holding up? I love this option, but I'm a little concerned with scratches and creasing, after you've used it for a while doesn't slouch down some? Thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

Theresa829 said:


> Hi! Can I ask how the smooth glovetanned leather is holding up? I love this option, but I'm a little concerned with scratches and creasing, after you've used it for a while doesn't slouch down some? Thanks!


I love it, I've used it once. It's in the fall rotation. Sorry. Glovetan leather will scratch more than a pebbled, but most scratches can be rubbed out with a finger or moisturizer. I do think it will not be as slouchy as a pebbled.


----------



## Theresa829

Hobbsy said:


> I love it, I've used it once. It's in the fall rotation. Sorry. Glovetan leather will scratch more than a pebbled, but most scratches can be rubbed out with a finger or moisturizer. I do think it will not be as slouchy as a pebbled.


Thanks! I love the olive with the brass hardware, so pretty


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I decided on selling my Olive Green Rogue with the snake handles  What do you guys think is a fair price to sell it at?


----------



## Lauraroz

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I decided on selling my Olive Green Rogue with the snake handles  What do you guys think is a fair price to sell it at?



Have you used it?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Lauraroz said:


> Have you used it?



For a couple days. It's practically new. The only signs of wear it comes with is the little tiny spot on the front that was there when Coach sent it to me.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

alwayscoffee89 said:


> For a couple days. It's practically new. The only signs of wear it comes with is the little tiny spot on the front that was there when Coach sent it to me.



I know I'm not going to get what I paid for. But I'm just going to include the little purple/blue dinosaur as well, which is selling for $200 on Ebay.


----------



## Lauraroz

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I know I'm not going to get what I paid for. But I'm just going to include the little purple/blue dinosaur as well, which is selling for $200 on Ebay.



I would list it for what you paid plus eBay and PayPal fees, then do best offer.  I would charge for shipping too, but that's just me.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Lauraroz said:


> I would list it for what you paid plus eBay and PayPal fees, then do best offer.  I would charge for shipping too, but that's just me.



Okay, thanks  Sounds good!


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I decided on selling my Olive Green Rogue with the snake handles  What do you guys think is a fair price to sell it at?


That's too bad you don't love it. I have worn mine only once, but will more in fall. May I ask why you don't like it?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Hobbsy said:


> That's too bad you don't love it. I have worn mine only once, but will more in fall. May I ask why you don't like it?



I think it's because it's just too heavy for me. I'm thinking of getting a canvas tote instead.


----------



## Hobbsy

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I think it's because it's just too heavy for me. I'm thinking of getting a canvas tote instead.


I hope you find something you love. [emoji5]


----------



## Suzanne B.

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I think it's because it's just too heavy for me. I'm thinking of getting a canvas tote instead.


I've been carrying Minkoff unlined totes for a while now and love them. They are lightweight and comfortable to carry, at least for me. I do use a purse insert though because they are slouchy / floppy.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Suzanne B. said:


> I've been carrying Minkoff unlined totes for a while now and love them. They are lightweight and comfortable to carry, at least for me. I do use a purse insert though because they are slouchy / floppy.



I'll check them out! thanks 

I did...just order a pre-loved Neverfull on Ebay though, so I'm hoping it is perfect in real life!!


----------



## LV.NYC

I'm considering listing my rogues too...I just have WAaaaY too many.


----------



## lovingmybags

janey0138 said:


> I'm considering listing my rogues too...I just have WAaaaY too many.



Can there be such a thing as too many Rogues?    How many have you got in your collection?


----------



## LV.NYC

lovingmybags said:


> Can there be such a thing as too many Rogues?    How many have you got in your collection?



Lost count after I hit a dozen...


----------



## Suzanne B.

janey0138 said:


> Lost count after I hit a dozen...


  Wow, Rogues really are like Lay's potato chips, you can't have just one.   I know the feeling, I'm going through the same thing with totes right now and it's about to get out of hand too.


----------



## lovingmybags

Suzanne B. said:


> Wow, Rogues really are like Lay's potato chips, you can't have just one.   I know the feeling, I'm going through the same thing with totes right now and it's about to get out of hand too.



Rogue totes, or just totes in general?  Nothing wrong with the latter (or either); sky's the limit!


----------



## Suzanne B.

lovingmybags said:


> Rogue totes, or just totes in general?  Nothing wrong with the latter (or either); sky's the limit!


No, no Rogue totes, too weighty for me as is the regular Rogue. The Rogue 25 works well for me though. I found that the totes made by Minkoff and Tory Burch work great for me. They are light weight and have long handles so they go on the shoulder easy......and I kinda went a little nuts with all the color offerings.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suzanne B. said:


> No, no Rogue totes, too weighty for me as is the regular Rogue. The Rogue 25 works well for me though. I found that the totes made by Minkoff and Tory Burch work great for me. They are light weight and have long handles so they go on the shoulder easy......and I kinda went a little nuts with all the color offerings.



Which Rebecca Minkoff totes do you like?


----------



## Suzanne B.

The unlined totes. Nice pebbled leather. I use a purse insert with them because they are 'floppy' without one. There's a few colors on her website, but some of the best colors were on past bags, deep forest green, olive green, tawny port, port, black cherry......


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suzanne B. said:


> The unlined totes. Nice pebbled leather. I use a purse insert with them because they are 'floppy' without one. There's a few colors on her website, but some of the best colors were on past bags, deep forest green, olive green, tawny port, port, black cherry......



They look nice. I just need a zipper. Oh well lol. Back to topic lol.


----------



## lovingmybags

Suzanne B. said:


> No, no Rogue totes, too weighty for me as is the regular Rogue. The Rogue 25 works well for me though. I found that the totes made by Minkoff and Tory Burch work great for me. They are light weight and have long handles so they go on the shoulder easy......and I kinda went a little nuts with all the color offerings.



Well, let's just say I go for totes and satchels in general, and relatively few hobos; the first constitutes maybe 1/4 of my overall collection.  But then again, I go for such large bags that they may as well all be the same type/serve the same function for me hahaha


----------



## Hobbsy

janey0138 said:


> Lost count after I hit a dozen...


When you list them, you can then post them here in the new subforum.


----------



## Suzanne B.

lovingmybags said:


> Well, let's just say I go for totes and satchels in general, and relatively few hobos; the first constitutes maybe 1/4 of my overall collection.  But then again, I go for such large bags that they may as well all be the same type/serve the same function for me hahaha


That was pretty much me not so long ago. The satchels started to annoy me a bit because either the zipper would scratch at the back of my hand when getting items in or out, or a large wallet would be difficult to get out or it was just an annoyance to gap the bag open to get items out. The totes had spoiled me with the easy in and out and they are large enough so that they flatten at the top under my arm to keep the bag closed, plus my arm doesn't stick out like a chicken wing and make my arm go numb. So, that is my main style now, though I do have a Rogue 25, a few saddle bag styles, a hobo and a satchel to give me a change from totes. Or course, all of this is subject to change in the following months.


----------



## fayden

Hello all, 

I'm new here! But the MTO Rogue has it's hold on me. I'm working with Kyle and he sent me some swatches and I can't decide on the lining. I keep going back and forth between honey, burgundy, and bright mandarin. I've posted some swatches that were sent to me. The body will be burgundy pebbeled leather. The handles are chalk python. Hardware is black and the strap is black. I'm just stuck on the lining color. Thoughts? 

I was hoping someone can tell me what color suede is on the side of this Rogue bag that I saw on the website? I want something close to that as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## fayden

Here is a close up of the mandarin and honey next to the black handle that shows the stitching. The mandarin matches the stitching more closely than honey.


----------



## Askirvin

fayden said:


> Here is a close up of the mandarin and honey next to the black handle that shows the stitching. The mandarin matches the stitching more closely than honey.


I have the mandarin lining and it's quite a bit brighter than honey.


----------



## fayden

Askirvin said:


> I have the mandarin lining and it's quite a bit brighter than honey.



Would you be able to post a photo of your bag with the lining? Would love to see...


----------



## RayKay

fayden said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here! But the MTO Rogue has it's hold on me. I'm working with Kyle and he sent me some swatches and I can't decide on the lining. I keep going back and forth between honey, burgundy, and bright mandarin. I've posted some swatches that were sent to me. The body will be burgundy pebbeled leather. The handles are chalk python. Hardware is black and the strap is black. I'm just stuck on the lining color. Thoughts?
> 
> I was hoping someone can tell me what color suede is on the side of this Rogue bag that I saw on the website? I want something close to that as possible.
> 
> Thanks!



The suede on the side looks like Honey. It appears to be the colour that is on inside of my black Rogue Satchel, at least. It is a lovely colour. 

Of the samples you posted, I actually find I like the burgundy suede best. I just think it looks very classy and helps make the exotic detail pop really nicely.

However, if you want something more matchy to stitching I would go with Honey. It might not be an exact match, but I think the colour of Honey suede is just a bit more luxe than the Mandarin and in person they will actually look quite matching, when you don't have Mandarin there to compare. Mandarin from what I have seen is quite bright, and based on your other swatch selections, I don't think that is what you are aiming for.


----------



## fayden

RayKay said:


> The suede on the side looks like Honey. It appears to be the colour that is on inside of my black Rogue Satchel, at least. It is a lovely colour.
> 
> Of the samples you posted, I actually find I like the burgundy suede best. I just think it looks very classy and helps make the exotic detail pop really nicely.
> 
> However, if you want something more matchy to stitching I would go with Honey. It might not be an exact match, but I think the colour of Honey suede is just a bit more luxe than the Mandarin and in person they will actually look quite matching, when you don't have Mandarin there to compare. Mandarin from what I have seen is quite bright, and based on your other swatch selections, I don't think that is what you are aiming for.



Ok do you find the honey suede lining hard to keep clean? I kind of worry a little bit about that. I was originally trying to go for a tri color palette. But the burgundy does look really nice.


----------



## Lauraroz

fayden said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here! But the MTO Rogue has it's hold on me. I'm working with Kyle and he sent me some swatches and I can't decide on the lining. I keep going back and forth between honey, burgundy, and bright mandarin. I've posted some swatches that were sent to me. The body will be burgundy pebbeled leather. The handles are chalk python. Hardware is black and the strap is black. I'm just stuck on the lining color. Thoughts?
> 
> I was hoping someone can tell me what color suede is on the side of this Rogue bag that I saw on the website? I want something close to that as possible.
> 
> Thanks!



Just so you know the oxblood pebble leather is really more of a dark brown and not really burgundy, imho.


----------



## fayden

Lauraroz said:


> Just so you know the oxblood pebble leather is really more of a dark brown and not really burgundy, imho.



So it won't really look like this color at all?


----------



## Lauraroz

fayden said:


> So it won't really look like this color at all?



It looks like this in real life.


----------



## fayden

Lauraroz said:


> It looks like this in real life.



Hmmmm... I may have to rethink this. I was hoping it would be a little more red-brown.


----------



## Askirvin

fayden said:


> Would you be able to post a photo of your bag with the lining? Would love to see...


I'm
Not home now but can later, I have posted it previously so you might be able to find it if you scroll through it


----------



## fayden

Askirvin said:


> I'm
> Not home now but can later, I have posted it previously so you might be able to find it if you scroll through it



Okay I think I found it, is it the saddle rogue?


----------



## Askirvin

fayden said:


> Okay I think I found it, is it the saddle rogue?


No it's the cornflower blue with croc handles


----------



## RayKay

fayden said:


> Ok do you find the honey suede lining hard to keep clean? I kind of worry a little bit about that. I was originally trying to go for a tri color palette. But the burgundy does look really nice.



No, but I also don't shove dirty things in there i.e. I don't put my keys or coins in there. I did spray with a suede protector when I first received them (and plan to do so regularly).


----------



## RayKay

fayden said:


> So it won't really look like this color at all?



I don't think it is quite that purple but I do think the Oxblood pebbled leather from that earlier Rogue release in the photo below is browner than the Oxblood pebble you might see in new items/new MTO orders.

I do know there were comments that first Oxblood Rogue was rather brown, but I do wonder if they later changed the dye, etc. I don't find my Oxblood Rogue Satchel to be brown; more like a plummy-wine oxblood (as opposed to a "red" oxblood). @Teagaggle also has a Rogue 25 in Oxblood (part of upcoming floor set) so you could PM her and ask how she finds the colour of hers.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lauraroz said:


> It looks like this in real life.


It's not this brown. Mine isn't. I'll post a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## Hobbsy

fayden said:


> Hmmmm... I may have to rethink this. I was hoping it would be a little more red-brown.


Mine isn't as brown as the picture above. I'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## fayden

RayKay said:


> I don't think it is quite that purple but I do think the Oxblood pebbled leather from that earlier Rogue release in the photo below is browner than the Oxblood pebble you might see in new items/new MTO orders.
> 
> I do know there were comments that first Oxblood Rogue was rather brown, but I do wonder if they later changed the dye, etc. I don't find my Oxblood Rogue Satchel to be brown; more like a plummy-wine oxblood (as opposed to a "red" oxblood). @Teagaggle also has a Rogue 25 in Oxblood (part of upcoming floor set) so you could PM her and ask how she finds the colour of hers.



Ok I found some of her photos in the Rogue Clubhouse thread. That definitely looks more of a bordeaux color. I think that's what I was hoping for. At least closer to that than brown.


----------



## fayden

Hobbsy said:


> Mine isn't as brown as the picture above. I'll post a picture tomorrow.


 
I would appreciate it! TIA!


----------



## fayden

Good morning all! 

I slept on it and decided to go with the burgundy suede lining. However, now I'm wondering if I should switch to brass hardware because of this? I also saw this photo of the same colors although suede and looks gorgeous. What do you guys think? Brass or Black hardware? Is it just me or does the brass also bring out the red in the oxblood leather? I just don't know if the brass takes away from the python handles. Thoughts?


----------



## RayKay

The only Coach I have with the brass is my Chalk Rogue 25; the rest are all the more matte black and the shinier black-gunmetal (not sure what that is called!) I like all, but I will say I adore the brass. I would have more Rogues with brass if it was available when I was buying, like the first gen bags.

I  think it really depends on what you are going for. The black is pretty understated - it tends to blend in and lend a more minimalist look. The brass is more eyecatching, and can lend more casual, yet I also find it quite elegant at the same time. Either way would be lovely!


----------



## fayden

RayKay said:


> The only Coach I have with the brass is my Chalk Rogue 25; the rest are all the more matte black and the shinier black-gunmetal (not sure what that is called!) I like all, but I will say I adore the brass. I would have more Rogues with brass if it was available when I was buying, like the first gen bags.
> 
> I  think it really depends on what you are going for. The black is pretty understated - it tends to blend in and lend a more minimalist look. The brass is more eyecatching, and can lend more casual, yet I also find it quite elegant at the same time. Either way would be lovely!



True that the black is more minimalist. I'm leaning towards the brass because of the yellow stitching on the black strap, but then I do really like the minimalist look also. I tend to dress more casual so I'm wondering if either would work for casual outfits.


----------



## RayKay

fayden said:


> True that the black is more minimalist. I'm leaning towards the brass because of the yellow stitching on the black strap, but then I do really like the minimalist look also. I tend to dress more casual so I'm wondering if either would work for casual outfits.



I do think either work for casual outfits. I hope so at least, as I still carry either when dressed casually!  

The brass is really lovely. I think it would look nice with the colours you have chosen, but as I said you can't go wrong either way really. It probably just depends more if you like your hardware to blend in more or not. 

While *I* have not had this issue, I know *some* people have experienced wear on their black hardware (coating flaking or chipped) so that may factor in for you as the brass is well, solid brass, whereas the black hardware is a coated hardware. I do expect my black hardware to "wear" as in rub down over time (though big chips would not be cool!) and that is not something I tend to really worry much about especially on a style like the Rogue, but some people find signs of wear more bothersome.


----------



## Lucylu29

fayden said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I slept on it and decided to go with the burgundy suede lining. However, now I'm wondering if I should switch to brass hardware because of this? I also saw this photo of the same colors although suede and looks gorgeous. What do you guys think? Brass or Black hardware? Is it just me or does the brass also bring out the red in the oxblood leather? I just don't know if the brass takes away from the python handles. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3776968
> View attachment 3776969
> View attachment 3776970



Have you tried it with the antique nickel hardware? I like both the brass and the black hardware on your choices for the reasons stated above, but it's always nice to look at all the options. Here is a picture of what I ended up ordering with the nickel hardware. Black glove tanned with oxblood straps and burgundy suede lining. The stitching color doesn't bother me not matching the hardware. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also, just to give you an idea of the difference between burgundy and oxblood here are some pictures of the Coach burgundy bags next to my 1st gen oxblood Rogue.


----------



## fayden

RayKay said:


> I do think either work for casual outfits. I hope so at least, as I still carry either when dressed casually!
> 
> The brass is really lovely. I think it would look nice with the colours you have chosen, but as I said you can't go wrong either way really. It probably just depends more if you like your hardware to blend in more or not.
> 
> While *I* have not had this issue, I know *some* people have experienced wear on their black hardware (coating flaking or chipped) so that may factor in for you as the brass is well, solid brass, whereas the black hardware is a coated hardware. I do expect my black hardware to "wear" as in rub down over time (though big chips would not be cool!) and that is not something I tend to really worry much about especially on a style like the Rogue, but some people find signs of wear more bothersome.



Thanks for the heads up on the black hardware... I'm definitely leaning more towards the brass now.


----------



## fayden

Lucylu29 said:


> Have you tried it with the antique nickel hardware? I like both the brass and the black hardware on your choices for the reasons stated above, but it's always nice to look at all the options. Here is a picture of what I ended up ordering with the nickel hardware. Black glove tanned with oxblood straps and burgundy suede lining. The stitching color doesn't bother me not matching the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777200
> 
> Also, just to give you an idea of the difference between burgundy and oxblood here are some pictures of the Coach burgundy bags next to my 1st gen oxblood Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777201
> View attachment 3777202



I did try it with the nickle hardware just to see, but the stitching being yellow would bother me. Your 1st generation rogue looks amazing. Definitely more brown than burgundy there. I'm hoping the newer ones look a bit more wine colored.


----------



## Hobbsy

fayden said:


> I did try it with the nickle hardware just to see, but the stitching being yellow would bother me. Your 1st generation rogue looks amazing. Definitely more brown than burgundy there. I'm hoping the newer ones look a bit more wine colored.


This is Oxblood 36 and it is crazy hard to get a true picture of the color. This one looks the closest, I think.


----------



## fayden

Hobbsy said:


> This is Oxblood 36 and it is crazy hard to get a true picture of the color. This one looks the closest, I think.
> View attachment 3777226



LOVELY! Thank you so much for taking this picture. I think it's perfect.


----------



## Hobbsy

fayden said:


> LOVELY! Thank you so much for taking this picture. I think it's perfect.


You're welcome. I like the brass with what you have picked out for your made to order bag, I think it makes everything stand out a little more, in a good way. I never dress up anymore and I carry my rogues all the time. I also think they'd be great with dressier options than my jeans. Just my opinions, can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## yellowbernie

fayden said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I slept on it and decided to go with the burgundy suede lining. However, now I'm wondering if I should switch to brass hardware because of this? I also saw this photo of the same colors although suede and looks gorgeous. What do you guys think? Brass or Black hardware? Is it just me or does the brass also bring out the red in the oxblood leather? I just don't know if the brass takes away from the python handles. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3776968
> View attachment 3776969
> View attachment 3776970


If you look back thru this thread I posted pictures of my MTO Rogue in Oxblood with burgundy suede lining and gold hardware.  Look on page 44 post #660 That's what my rogue looks like.


----------



## finer_woman

fayden said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I slept on it and decided to go with the burgundy suede lining. However, now I'm wondering if I should switch to brass hardware because of this? I also saw this photo of the same colors although suede and looks gorgeous. What do you guys think? Brass or Black hardware? Is it just me or does the brass also bring out the red in the oxblood leather? I just don't know if the brass takes away from the python handles. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3776968
> View attachment 3776969
> View attachment 3776970



I vote for brass

And that suede is gorgeous! I want!


----------



## fayden

Thanks everyone for your help! I went ahead and placed an order with Kyle. My MTO will arrive approximately November 2nd. Going on a ban now!


----------



## Lauraroz

fayden said:


> Thanks everyone for your help! I went ahead and placed an order with Kyle. My MTO will arrive approximately November 2nd. Going on a ban now!



Wow Nov 2nd!  They are up to a pretty long lead time now.


----------



## fayden

Lauraroz said:


> Wow Nov 2nd!  They are up to a pretty long lead time now.



Yup Kyle said because I'm getting python handles it can take up to 12 weeks. But he also said it may come earlier. Maybe 10th week.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Is there yet an option to play around online or do I have to contact an SA? I won't be able to purchase for a long time but @fayden's journey has really made me want to hammer out details of the one I want!


----------



## fayden

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Is there yet an option to play around online or do I have to contact an SA? I won't be able to purchase for a long time but @fayden's journey has really made me want to hammer out details of the one I want!



Hi! Yes I started off designing it on the website. It's under the Personalize Tab and then select Made To Order Rogue. Would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## bluesh4rk

OMG I am so excited that we can design our own Rogue now online! I am going to go play!!!!!!


----------



## okdot

bluesh4rk said:


> OMG I am so excited that we can design our own Rogue now online! I am going to go play!!!!!!


Omg...I'm so on this. Here's a link for the lazy:

https://www.coach.com/shop/mto-rogue-app?hp=text_body_mto_rodue_app


----------



## bluesh4rk

OMG I just made my first one, so pretty. I wish I could afford it!  Rogue 25. Body is Rouge Pebble Leather, Strap/Overlay/Hangag/Handle in Hay. Hardware Brass. Lining Red Suede! LOVE.


----------



## okdot

A bit of a statement rogue, but i think it could be cool. Also this tool taught me my tastes are too expensive...I mean who knew you could make a rogue cost $2,600 :|


----------



## bluesh4rk

Here is another.. dreaming of course. Rogue 25. Suede Leather exterior in Hay, Handle Red Crocodile, Strap, Overlay in Red, Lining Linen Honey (inside the zippered area), Hardware Brass.  I think this one is rather sharp!


----------



## faintlymacabre

The mismatched contrast stitching is killing me. 

This online feature is a ton of fun, though! I felt bad making Kenza tweak this and change that over and over. Now I can try ALL the combos!


----------



## faintlymacabre

And a big Denim Blue one. [emoji1]


----------



## lucerovillegas

Hello everyone
I am holding out for a Rogue 36 in Saddle with gold/brass hardware. Do you think Coach will release a third gen of Rogues?


----------



## Lauraroz

Is the lining color really changing the color where the kisslock coin purse is or is that wrong?  It looks that way when you try to personalize one on coach's website.


----------



## bluesh4rk

lucerovillegas said:


> Hello everyone
> I am holding out for a Rogue 36 in Saddle with gold/brass hardware. Do you think Coach will release a third gen of Rogues?



They might, you never know. But if you really want one, why not design one?


----------



## lucerovillegas

bluesh4rk said:


> They might, you never know. But if you really want one, why not design one?



I'm scared of the steep price! Maybe in a couple of months.


----------



## fayden

Lauraroz said:


> Is the lining color really changing the color where the kisslock coin purse is or is that wrong?  It looks that way when you try to personalize one on coach's website.



I think it does change depending on what you choose. Sometimes it looks pink?


----------



## Askirvin

fayden said:


> Yup Kyle said because I'm getting python handles it can take up to 12 weeks. But he also said it may come earlier. Maybe 10th week.


Kyle is awesome


----------



## Askirvin

faintlymacabre said:


> And a big Denim Blue one. [emoji1]


Love the denim


----------



## faintlymacabre

So...  If the size 36 is going to be discontinued, does that mean MTO will switch to the 39, or will they keep the 36 around exclusively for MTO?


----------



## LV.NYC

Design your own rogues (MTO) launched on coach.com and it will prompt you to call coach house if you decide to order. Just wanted to share!!


----------



## bluesh4rk

After designing a few bags and saving them (by emailing them to myself), I actually got an email from Kyle.  I don't intend to purchase any time soon, I was just having fun and dreaming a little!


----------



## Satcheldoll

bluesh4rk said:


> After designing a few bags and saving them (by emailing them to myself), I actually got an email from Kyle.  I don't intend to purchase any time soon, I was just having fun and dreaming a little!


The same thing happened to me. I was just playing around in Friday and I got an email from him yesterday.  I thought I was being incognito. LOL. I don't plan to purchase soon and not sure I want to add another Rogue.


----------



## Tygriss

fayden said:


> I think it does change depending on what you choose. Sometimes it looks pink?





Lauraroz said:


> Is the lining color really changing the color where the kisslock coin purse is or is that wrong?  It looks that way when you try to personalize one on coach's website.



If I remember correctly, the oxblood satchels that were canvas inside instead of suede had a pinkish interior, where the rogues with the white interior had an off white canvas interior. That's probably the difference we're seeing.  Here's a couple of stock photos...


----------



## fayden

Tygriss said:


> If I remember correctly, the oxblood satchels that were canvas inside instead of suede had a pinkish interior, where the rogues with the white interior had an off white canvas interior. That's probably the difference we're seeing.  Here's a couple of stock photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782627
> View attachment 3782626



I was thinking it could also be the lighting that's making the inside lining change color? It's hard to tell. The pink in the oxblood might be the lighting.


----------



## Tygriss

fayden said:


> I was thinking it could also be the lighting that's making the inside lining change color? It's hard to tell. The pink in the oxblood might be the lighting.


If I recall correctly, the canvas in the oxblood satchels is woven with reddish fibers which probably makes it look pink where the canvas in the white interior has kind of a lighter color fiber woven in. My Space Rogue has the black suede outer pockets and has black woven in (see below).


----------



## houseof999

I had a few minutes to play online today. I can't decide of course. I want too many! Lol! The first would also have the same hardware as the second one. I forgot to change it.


----------



## houseof999

I apparently really like the dark denim color! Lol!


----------



## RayKay

Tygriss said:


> If I recall correctly, the canvas in the oxblood satchels is woven with reddish fibers which probably makes it look pink where the canvas in the white interior has kind of a lighter color fiber woven in. My Space Rogue has the black suede outer pockets and has black woven in (see below).
> View attachment 3783650



Yes, for the hot second I had an oxblood satchel with a cloth interior (I wanted suede, so re-ordered) I can say it had reddish fibres woven in so and combined with the white it did have a pinkish look to it.


----------



## fayden

RayKay said:


> Yes, for the hot second I had an oxblood satchel with a cloth interior (I wanted suede, so re-ordered) I can say it had reddish fibres woven in so and combined with the white it did have a pinkish look to it.


Good to know!


----------



## finer_woman

I'm in love. Completely different from what I went on to design originally (black suede with red interior).


----------



## houseof999

finer_woman said:


> I'm in love. Completely different from what I went on to design originally (black suede with red interior).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784539


Isn't it fun? I am addicted.. I did several version with the chalk and the one you made too! I just didn't save cuz like I said I like too many color combos! Will you be ordering this? Black and red looks really good too in pebbled black with Croc handles. Very texture rich! But $2300 .. faints..[emoji40]


----------



## okdot

I'm a firm believer that infinite choices aren't always a good thing. I'm personally very indecisive so if I ever ordered a custom rogue I'd obsess for weeks and then wonder if I made the right choice while it's being made. Heck, I already obsess over choices even when they're pre-made and the items are as different as could be (like comparing a rogue to a dinky). Anyway - I'd only make one if I knew exactly what I wanted without a doubt. A lot of the combinations are really awesome though


----------



## fayden

okdot said:


> I'm a firm believer that infinite choices aren't always a good thing. I'm personally very indecisive so if I ever ordered a custom rogue I'd obsess for weeks and then wonder if I made the right choice while it's being made. Heck, I already obsess over choices even when they're pre-made and the items are as different as could be (like comparing a rogue to a dinky). Anyway - I'd only make one if I knew exactly what I wanted without a doubt. A lot of the combinations are really awesome though



I see your point. On the other side, when you're buying a bag on the shelf, it's a mass produced bag that you will very likely see on someone else. Where as the MTO it's at least a chance it is one of a kind, or very very rare that you will run into someone else carrying it. It's almost like you're own artwork. Instead of buying a Selena Gomez Coach bag, it's your very own design Coach bag! I think it's a really cool concept. 

Granted coming up with the combinations is not exactly what it will look like IRL, but it's a chance I'm willing to take!


----------



## houseof999

okdot said:


> I'm a firm believer that infinite choices aren't always a good thing. I'm personally very indecisive so if I ever ordered a custom rogue I'd obsess for weeks and then wonder if I made the right choice while it's being made. Heck, I already obsess over choices even when they're pre-made and the items are as different as could be (like comparing a rogue to a dinky). Anyway - I'd only make one if I knew exactly what I wanted without a doubt. A lot of the combinations are really awesome though


The only bad thing about is that I can't order every combination I create and love! I wouldn't doubt whether it's the right choice. It is the right choice for me as the colors were chosen by me. We all have different taste in all the options offered and for that reason infinite choices in this case is a very good thing. [emoji4]


----------



## Laurie Lou

Did you guys know you can do your MTO online now?! 

If y'all already did, I'm sorry....I'm just now discovering it......now I'm off to play around with different configurations!


----------



## lucerovillegas

Laurie Lou said:


> Did you guys know you can do your MTO online now?!
> 
> If y'all already did, I'm sorry....I'm just now discovering it......now I'm off to play around with different configurations!



How!? Post the link please.


----------



## Laurie Lou

lucerovillegas said:


> How!? Post the link please.



I don't know how to post a link but it's underneath the 'Personalize' tab  at the top....right underneath COACH. If you click on Personalize you'll see For Her and For Him; Made to Order Rogue is the last option.


----------



## Sarah03

okdot said:


> Omg...I'm so on this. Here's a link for the lazy:
> 
> https://www.coach.com/shop/mto-rogue-app?hp=text_body_mto_rodue_app





lucerovillegas said:


> How!? Post the link please.



I quoted earlier post that has the link - see above


----------



## Galaxygrrl

So I played around with the make your own rogue tool.  Is that all the colors they really have, they are kind of dull.  I was hoping for more.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Galaxygrrl said:


> So I played around with the make your own rogue tool.  Is that all the colors they really have, they are kind of dull.  I was hoping for more.



I was hoping that they would have offered more options by now too!


----------



## Askirvin

I love it!!!


----------



## Askirvin

Beautiful Rogues


----------



## Lucylu29

Here is my made to order Rogue. Smooth black leather, oxblood straps and zipper trim, and burgundy lining. I know it's a little more plain than some of the other designs on here. I just wanted something a little more classic for me since I gravitate mainly towards black, reds, purple and burgundy in my clothes.


----------



## RayKay

Lucylu29 said:


> Here is my made to order Rogue. Smooth black leather, oxblood straps and zipper trim, and burgundy lining. I know it's a little more plain than some of the other designs on here. I just wanted something a little more classic for me since I gravitate mainly towards black, reds, purple and burgundy in my clothes.
> View attachment 3801064
> View attachment 3801066
> View attachment 3801067



Wow, love the smooth leather! Well worth that shipping stress, I hope?


----------



## Lucylu29

RayKay said:


> Wow, love the smooth leather! Well worth that shipping stress, I hope?



Thanks! I love the smooth leather too. I think the bag will keep its shape more instead of the pebbled leather, which is what I was going for. And yes, once the bag was safely in my hands the stress of the shipping fiasco melted away [emoji16]


----------



## K.E.W.

Lucylu29 said:


> Thanks! I love the smooth leather too. I think the bag will keep its shape more instead of the pebbled leather, which is what I was going for. And yes, once the bag was safely in my hands the stress of the shipping fiasco melted away [emoji16]




Oh, I'm so happy for you!  I had forgotten to check this thread for your shipping update.  I KNEW your bag was not actually 'lost', lol! 

She's a beauty and now you can enjoy your custom made creation!  Congrats!

I will eventually get a Suede, 36, MTO -- will wait a little to see if more color options become available -- and my wallet replenishes a bit.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lucylu29 said:


> Here is my made to order Rogue. Smooth black leather, oxblood straps and zipper trim, and burgundy lining. I know it's a little more plain than some of the other designs on here. I just wanted something a little more classic for me since I gravitate mainly towards black, reds, purple and burgundy in my clothes.
> View attachment 3801064
> View attachment 3801066
> View attachment 3801067


I love it! I got my MTO in smooth leather too. I really like the black in the smooth. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Lucylu29

K.E.W. said:


> Oh, I'm so happy for you!  I had forgotten to check this thread for your shipping update.  I KNEW your bag was not actually 'lost', lol!
> 
> She's a beauty and now you can enjoy your custom made creation!  Congrats!
> 
> I will eventually get a Suede, 36, MTO -- will wait a little to see if more color options become available -- and my wallet replenishes a bit.



Thank you so much. You were right, it must have just been misplaced for a while but thankfully it reappeared. 
More color options would be great. If they offered burgundy as an outside leather color I would seriously consider a second one.


----------



## Lucylu29

Hobbsy said:


> I love it! I got my MTO in smooth leather too. I really like the black in the smooth. Gorgeous bag!



Thanks! Yes, I remember seeing yours. As a matter of fact I remember you saying that you felt it would keep its shape more than the pebbled leather. That helped me make the decision to go with the smooth. I like a little more structure to my bags. It does seem to be a bit lighter in weight also, so that's a plus.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lucylu29 said:


> Thanks! Yes, I remember seeing yours. As a matter of fact I remember you saying that you felt it would keep its shape more than the pebbled leather. That helped me make the decision to go with the smooth. I like a little more structure to my bags. It does seem to be a bit lighter in weight also, so that's a plus.


I think it will stay more structured, it's almost time to get mine out and take her out. It's so cool how different the bag looks with smooth leather versus the pebble, at least I think it's cool. That black is drop dead gorgeous in the smooth, congrats!!


----------



## Lucylu29

Hobbsy said:


> I think it will stay more structured, it's almost time to get mine out and take her out. It's so cool how different the bag looks with smooth leather versus the pebble, at least I think it's cool. That black is drop dead gorgeous in the smooth, congrats!!



I agree. I think the leather gives it a whole different look. You haven't carried yours yet?


----------



## okdot

Lucylu29 said:


> Here is my made to order Rogue. Smooth black leather, oxblood straps and zipper trim, and burgundy lining. I know it's a little more plain than some of the other designs on here. I just wanted something a little more classic for me since I gravitate mainly towards black, reds, purple and burgundy in my clothes.
> View attachment 3801064
> View attachment 3801066
> View attachment 3801067



Wow that's gorgeous! Like a dream black rogue  Love the choices you made


----------



## Askirvin

Beautiful!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Lucylu29 said:


> Here is my made to order Rogue. Smooth black leather, oxblood straps and zipper trim, and burgundy lining. I know it's a little more plain than some of the other designs on here. I just wanted something a little more classic for me since I gravitate mainly towards black, reds, purple and burgundy in my clothes.
> View attachment 3801064
> View attachment 3801066
> View attachment 3801067



I'm glad your package reached you safely after all!!  It's beautiful -- Classy and sophisticated!!  I like the fact that it's a more subdued colour combination that can pair with pretty much everything.  

You'll have to keep us updated as to how the smooth glovetanned leather wears!


----------



## Lucylu29

faintlymacabre said:


> I'm glad your package reached you safely after all!!  It's beautiful -- Classy and sophisticated!!  I like the fact that it's a more subdued colour combination that can pair with pretty much everything.
> 
> You'll have to keep us updated as to how the smooth glovetanned leather wears!





Askirvin said:


> Beautiful!





okdot said:


> Wow that's gorgeous! Like a dream black rogue  Love the choices you made



Thanks! The more I look at it the more I love it.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lucylu29 said:


> I agree. I think the leather gives it a whole different look. You haven't carried yours yet?


I have a couple of times. It's going to be a fall bag for me, so she'll be coming out soon. [emoji5]


----------



## pursegirlatx

I just ordered my first MTO last night! I'm keeping it plain and designed a 36 in all saddle with brass hardware and navy suede lining. Hurry up 10/6!!


----------



## Teagaggle

I am bummed...finally went into design my own. I wanted ALL grey with nickel hardware. Grey interior is not available with grey exterior.  Unsure why - the suede one is all grey.  Oh well Coach...no $995 for you


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Teagaggle said:


> I am bummed...finally went into design my own. I wanted ALL grey with nickel hardware. Grey interior is not available with grey exterior.  Unsure why - the suede one is all grey.  Oh well Coach...no $995 for you


Was this through the website? Did you try in person or on the phone? Perhaps they can do it for you!


----------



## K.E.W.

Teagaggle said:


> I am bummed...finally went into design my own. I wanted ALL grey with nickel hardware. Grey interior is not available with grey exterior.  Unsure why - the suede one is all grey.  Oh well Coach...no $995 for you



After reading your post, I went over there -- i see what you mean.  I did an all-grey Suede mockup, and was surprised that the lining choices were mostly bright colors.  Even though I personally would choose one of them, they should have considered having more neutral options -- at the very least, offering a matching grey to keep your entire bag on a monochrome theme.  I'd be frustrated too. 

*Update* -- So I went back to see if a grey lining was available for any other exterior colors, and found NO grey lining for ANY other combos.  I tried about 6 separate exteriors, including some non suede leathers. But I only sampled the Regular size Rogue, not sure if the other two sizes might have different results.


----------



## Lucylu29

Teagaggle said:


> I am bummed...finally went into design my own. I wanted ALL grey with nickel hardware. Grey interior is not available with grey exterior.  Unsure why - the suede one is all grey.  Oh well Coach...no $995 for you



That's pretty weird. I wonder why that would be? Grey with nickel hardware sounds like a nice combination. I love the nickel hardware on mine. I'm partial to burgundy, have you tried that as a suede color? I think that would be very pretty with the gray. Or has that already been done in the non custom grey Rogues? Are you thinking of getting the smooth leather or the pebbled?


----------



## Teagaggle

I wanted pebbled grey exterior with grey suede interior with nickel hardware. Yes, some of the interior options look nice, but I wanted all grey and if I need to spend $995, I need to get what I want.  What I don't get is that the current grey suede has grey inside so it could be done.  I'm not counting it completely out. If and when I am ready to hit the button, I'll visit Coach House directly (going to NYC in late September) or call Kyle and see what the options really are.


----------



## RayKay

Teagaggle said:


> I wanted pebbled grey exterior with grey suede interior with nickel hardware. Yes, some of the interior options look nice, but I wanted all grey and if I need to spend $995, I need to get what I want.  What I don't get is that the current grey suede has grey inside so it could be done.  I'm not counting it completely out. If and when I am ready to hit the button, I'll visit Coach House directly (going to NYC in late September) or call Kyle and see what the options really are.



IIRC, the grey suede bag has a grey interior because on the suede bags the inside lining is just the _reverse_ of the exterior leather. So it is one layer. So with the suede bags, the interior (smooth leather lining) always matches the outside, because it is the same piece of material.

With the pebbled leather bags, the suede lining is actually a different piece of material (suede), so you have two layers going on. I expect the reason you can't get the grey suede interior is they don't carry just the "suede piece" in grey (no pebbled leather side).


----------



## faintlymacabre

RayKay said:


> IIRC, the grey suede bag has a grey interior because on the suede bags the inside lining is just the _reverse_ of the exterior leather. So it is one layer. So with the suede bags, the interior (smooth leather lining) always matches the outside, because it is the same piece of material.
> 
> With the pebbled leather bags, the suede lining is actually a different piece of material (suede), so you have two layers going on. I expect the reason you can't get the grey suede interior is they don't carry just the "suede piece" in grey (no pebbled leather side).



I wonder why they wouldn't simply reverse the single piece to accomplish what @Teagaggle wants.


----------



## RayKay

faintlymacabre said:


> I wonder why they wouldn't simply reverse the single piece to accomplish what @Teagaggle wants.



Yes, I don't know. But I think she is doing it on the online thing, so it may just not support that function online.

I seem to recall someone asking Coach about this before, maybe on this same thread?


----------



## Teagaggle

I appreciate the dialogue! I will probably inquire either in person or via phone to see if there is the option to do what I want and it's just not available online. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again for continuing the conversation!


----------



## Pagan

I'm thinking this might be my year-end incentive award gift to myself. I'm not sure about my lining colour - I'm thinking Indigo, but I'm not sure how it would look. I didn't want the solid Red Rogue because I thought it needed some black. I bought the Black Leather Tea Rose during the sale, just in case I get this.

What do you think? If I don't pull the trigger on this, it will be the Steel Blue Rogue. I already have two Rogues - one chalk and the Western Whipstitch. I love them both and carry them in opposite seasons. Red is my favourite colour, and I could use the Western Whipstitch straps that are black and blue on the bag when I want more contrast.


----------



## Lucylu29

Pagan said:


> I'm thinking this might be my year-end incentive award gift to myself. I'm not sure about my lining colour - I'm thinking Indigo, but I'm not sure how it would look. I didn't want the solid Red Rogue because I thought it needed some black. I bought the Black Leather Tea Rose during the sale, just in case I get this.
> 
> What do you think? If I don't pull the trigger on this, it will be the Steel Blue Rogue. I already have two Rogues - one chalk and the Western Whipstitch. I love them both and carry them in opposite seasons. Red is my favourite colour, and I could use the Western Whipstitch straps that are black and blue on the bag when I want more contrast.
> View attachment 3838841



I agree with you that the red rogue needs some contrast. I like your choices with the black handles and the antique nickel hardware.


----------



## Pagan

Lucylu29 said:


> I agree with you that the red rogue needs some contrast. I like your choices with the black handles and the antique nickel hardware.



Thanks; I think I'll ask for a pic of the actual materials together. I'm sure about the red body and straps, the black handles and the nickel hardware; I'm just not sure what suede to get. None of the choices seem perfect to me. Red and Indigo are the best, I think, but it's hard to tell from the simulated pictures.

I only want one more Rogue; so I want to choose very carefully. I adored the Steel Blue when I saw it (the lining made it for me), but I think Red might be more timeless.

I do also have a 36 in Saddle but I wear that as a shoulder bag and really consider it to be a tote, mainly for vacations or skating competitions when I want to stuff in gloves, scarf, maybe a thin sweater, etc. I don't see it as a daily bag.


----------



## LV.NYC

Coach SOHO now offers MTO rogues ... looks like it's starting to pop up in other shops.


----------



## anthrosphere

Galaxygrrl said:


> So I played around with the make your own rogue tool.  Is that all the colors they really have, they are kind of dull.  I was hoping for more.


Where is this tool? I went on the Coach site and all I see is a reservation form for the Coach House. Did Coach.com remove it? Bummer!


----------



## houseof999

anthrosphere said:


> Where is this tool? I went on the Coach site and all I see is a reservation form for the Coach House. Did Coach.com remove it? Bummer!


It's still there. It's under PERSONALIZE > MADE TO ORDER ROGUE.


----------



## anthrosphere

houseof999 said:


> It's still there. It's under PERSONALIZE > MADE TO ORDER ROGUE.
> View attachment 3840143


Thank you! I must have missed it since I’m viewing the site on an iPhone. I will check it out on my computer tonight. Appreciate it.


----------



## Pagan

I'm now tinkering with TWO designs and trying to convince myself that I already returned a 25 because it was too small. But since I enjoy switching to a Dinky for just a single day, I'm thinking a 25 would be the same. 

The 1941 Red full size is a definite; I'll order her next month. Now that I'm thinking Burgandy lining, I'm considering Brass hardware. What do you think? The only thing that gives me pause is that some of my favourite charms that would be perfect for this bag (Black Leather Tea Rose, 'Black/White Studded Tea Rose  and the ginormous Icons Mix Bag Charm) all have nickel or gunmetal hardware. So maybe nickel is better. 


I will try hard to talk myself out of the little Baby Rouge Rogue (although I do love that colour, and the Indigo Suede looks divine with it). Except my birthday is right after the holidays, and I invariably get a cheque or two...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I have similar design tastes to you @Pagan! Did you ever end up ordering? I'm lusting after a 1941 red custom rogue as well, because I don't have any red bags right now! I like the gold tone of the brass hardware with the orange interior, which I think adds a nice surprise inside. I'll attach what I was playing with below, and also a picture of the red rogue that Coach released to show what a difference hardware can make (my version is also smooth leather, not pebbled!) I decided on how I want to monogram the hangtag with little Dino buddies! Now all I have to do is be disciplined enough to scare up the $1000, which actually might take forever because the wishlist is never ending…


----------



## Pagan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have similar design tastes to you @Pagan! Did you ever end up ordering? I'm lusting after a 1941 red custom rogue as well, because I don't have any red bags right now! I like the gold tone of the brass hardware with the orange interior, which I think adds a nice surprise inside. I'll attach what I was playing with below, and also a picture of the red rogue that Coach released to show what a difference hardware can make (my version is also smooth leather, not pebbled!) I decided on how I want to monogram the hangtag with little Dino buddies! Now all I have to do is be disciplined enough to scare up the $1000, which actually might take forever because the wishlist is never ending…


Nice choice! My SA offered me a F&F code, so I bought the Black/Oxblood Tea Rose Rogue 25, the Chalk Tea Rose Dinky and the Black Rogue Tote with links. That Rogue'd me out and shifted my planned MTO Rogue spend forward. 

I fell in love with the Celine Micro Belt bag in red, but I just can't bring myself to drop that much on a single bag, however beautiful. I was hoping that Coach would release another bag in 1941 Red, but my SA thinks the colour has been discontinued. 

So, I might do a MTO Rogue in red after all, but if I do it will be in the 25 size. Now that I've been carrying the Tea Rose 25, I've realized that I enjoy this size. I'm toying with the Indigo Blue interior rather than the Burgandy, since I have the Burgandy in my Tea Rose version.


----------



## Soulshifted

Hello everyone 

Being brave today... this is my first post.

I've decided that, once I have the money for it in January, I'm going to buy my very first purse ever, and it's going to be from the Design Your Own Rogue program. I'm absolutely stoked, and, honestly, more than a little nervous.

I've included a photoshopped image of the purse I'm putting together, modified from the stock photo by removing the standard shoulder straps, adding the chalk python strap, adding two trigger snap key fobs to increase the length (as I'm uncertain the shoulder strap itself would be long enough for me to wear this crossbody), and adding the medium sized Mohawk Rexy (which I intend to pair with this purse and have attempted to match the colors of the purse to the charm).

Does anyone happen to know the shortest and longest lengths of this shoulder strap? The website just says it's 42.5" long, but it's adjustable so I assume that must just be an average or something. Trying to determine if I need longer intermediaries between the shoulder strap and the purse itself, of if the key fobs would work fine.

Thanks for any help!






(Edit: Please excuse the quality of the interior shot. I added it as an afterthought just now, to illustrate the color tie in to the cornflower Rexy with the interior lining of the purse, but I don't have access to Photoshop at the moment)


----------



## holiday123

Soulshifted said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Being brave today... this is my first post.
> 
> I've decided that, once I have the money for it in January, I'm going to buy my very first purse ever, and it's going to be from the Design Your Own Rogue program. I'm absolutely stoked, and, honestly, more than a little nervous.
> 
> I've included a photoshopped image of the purse I'm putting together, modified from the stock photo by removing the standard shoulder straps, adding the chalk python strap, adding two trigger snap key fobs to increase the length (as I'm uncertain the shoulder strap itself would be long enough for me to wear this crossbody), and adding the medium sized Mohawk Rexy (which I intend to pair with this purse and have attempted to match the colors of the purse to the charm).
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the shortest and longest lengths of this shoulder strap? The website just says it's 42.5" long, but it's adjustable so I assume that must just be an average or something. Trying to determine if I need longer intermediaries between the shoulder strap and the purse itself, of if the key fobs would work fine.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Adjusted to the last (longest hole) it goes to about 41" leather loop to leather loop, or 43.5" end to end including dogleash clips.  Note that the dogleash clips are removable, so you could just attach the keyring of the trigger strap fob to the leather loop on the strap instead of having dogleash clip to keyring, but of course that would make you lose length.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Soulshifted said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Being brave today... this is my first post.
> 
> I've decided that, once I have the money for it in January, I'm going to buy my very first purse ever, and it's going to be from the Design Your Own Rogue program. I'm absolutely stoked, and, honestly, more than a little nervous.
> 
> I've included a photoshopped image of the purse I'm putting together, modified from the stock photo by removing the standard shoulder straps, adding the chalk python strap, adding two trigger snap key fobs to increase the length (as I'm uncertain the shoulder strap itself would be long enough for me to wear this crossbody), and adding the medium sized Mohawk Rexy (which I intend to pair with this purse and have attempted to match the colors of the purse to the charm).
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the shortest and longest lengths of this shoulder strap? The website just says it's 42.5" long, but it's adjustable so I assume that must just be an average or something. Trying to determine if I need longer intermediaries between the shoulder strap and the purse itself, of if the key fobs would work fine.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit: Please excuse the quality of the interior shot. I added it as an afterthought just now, to illustrate the color tie in to the cornflower Rexy with the interior lining of the purse, but I don't have access to Photoshop at the moment)



Welcome, and congratulations in advance on this awesome "first"!!!  You're starting with a bang.  

How tall are you?  I don't have the strap with me to measure, but I feel like it should have enough length for the Rogue to be worn crossbody, as the bag itself will hang down quite a bit more due to its length.  I'm only 5'2, and find that a regular Rogue still hangs a bit low crossbody when both ends of the strap are on their shortest setting!  So unless you're like over 6', I wouldn't worry!  Are you able to check out the strap in store, and perhaps try it out on a Rogue there?

Loving the whole ensemble!


----------



## Soulshifted

holiday123 said:


> 41" leather loop to leather loop, or 43.5" end to end including dogleash clips.



Excellent. That is extremely helpful. Thanks so much!



holiday123 said:


> the dogleash clips are removable ... but of course that would make you lose length.



That's very good to know. Thanks for the tip. I'll have to do some measuring and see how much additional length I actually need to add.



faintlymacabre said:


> Welcome, and congratulations in advance on this awesome "first"!!!  You're starting with a bang.



Thanks!  I'm really looking forward to it, despite my nervousness. It's just too bad it'll take three months to make before I receive it, lol!



faintlymacabre said:


> How tall are you? ... I feel like it should have enough length for the Rogue to be worn crossbody. ... unless you're like over 6', I wouldn't worry!



I'm 5'10.5". I'd like for the purse to sit a bit lower, down by my hip rather than closer to my waist, hence my concern.



faintlymacabre said:


> Are you able to check out the strap in store, and perhaps try it out on a Rogue there?



well........ maybe? There's a mall about an hour and a half away that has a store I could visit, which would probably be a good idea. I just need to muscle up the nerve to go ahead and do it. Which really shouldn't be as big a concern as I'm psyching myself out for it to be I guess. #pointlessanxiety



faintlymacabre said:


> Loving the whole ensemble!



Thanks!  I've really been putting a great deal of thought and effort into planning it. Determining what colors I like, what matches with what, etc.


----------



## Soulshifted

Slight update, since it seems I'm unable to update my previous post (please correct me if I'm approaching this the wrong way).

I've decided to alter the colors of the bag a bit, to better match the body of the Rexy charm. Changed the strap to Cornflower Blue and the lining to 1941 Red. Also changed the bag from a Rogue to a Rogue 36, since it seems that will fit my laptop, and added a Nolita Wristlet 19 With Snakeskin Detail which, while not Cornflower, seems to match the Rexy pretty well.


----------



## houseof999

Soulshifted said:


> Slight update, since it seems I'm unable to update my previous post (please correct me if I'm approaching this the wrong way).
> 
> I've decided to alter the colors of the bag a bit, to better match the body of the Rexy charm. Changed the strap to Cornflower Blue and the lining to 1941 Red. Also changed the bag from a Rogue to a Rogue 36, since it seems that will fit my laptop.


I love this even more than the first one! So exciting!


----------



## Soulshifted

houseof999 said:


> I love this even more than the first one! So exciting!


Thanks!  I'm having too much fun with this, lol.


----------



## houseof999

Soulshifted said:


> Thanks!  I'm having too much fun with this, lol.


I love playing with all the combinations. I wish I could custom order a kisslock satchel 38! My heart just skipped a beat with just the thought of it! Not gonna happen.. Sigh!


----------



## Soulshifted

houseof999 said:


> I love playing with all the combinations. I wish I could custom order a kisslock satchel 38! My heart just skipped a beat with just the thought of it! Not gonna happen.. Sigh!


I hear ya. Custom is king. I swear, I was considering all _sorts_ of options on which purse to go with, but as soon as I saw the words "Design Your Own", I was completely sold. I'm a sucker for making a product to my exact specifications.


----------



## fayden

So I have some news for you all. Some may remember I placed a MTO Rogue with Kyle back in July. I saw an email go out in October that the bag was being shipped to the NYC Coach Store attn: Kyle. I hadn't heard anything so I figured maybe there was some finishing touches that needed to be done, so I gave them some more time. Plus my bag wasn't due to arrive until early November, so I didn't want to press. Plus Kyle told me a few times that they would contact me once my bag was ready to be personalized and I'm by nature a patient person. I just figured there's no way they would forget about my MTO Rogue. Fast forward and it's now November. About the time they said my bag would be ready. I emailed coach orders to inquire about the status of my bag over a week ago. After a few days with no response, I sent an email directly to Kyle asking about the status of my bag. Again no response. It's been nearly a week since I emailed Kyle. So now I'm pretty annoyed because no one got back to me at all about my bag. What is going on here? I called the store this morning and found out Kyle no longer works at the store and transferred to another Coach store in soho. I asked when did this happen? I was told a couple of months ago. That's probably why I haven't heard back from Kyle, but why did no one ever get back to me in the first email I sent to coach orders? This is very bad customer service. Especially since I paid up front 4 months ago. Today is 4 months exactly when I paid for my MTO bag. I was told it would be ready in 12 weeks.

The new MTO specialist at the store is not in today. Which is fine. It's holiday season but at this point, I'm pretty fed up and annoyed by this whole process and want a refund.

Has anyone else had this happen to them? This is leaving a very bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Lauraroz

fayden said:


> So I have some news for you all. Some may remember I placed a MTO Rogue with Kyle back in July. I saw an email go out in October that the bag was being shipped to the NYC Coach Store attn: Kyle. I hadn't heard anything so I figured maybe there was some finishing touches that needed to be done, so I gave them some more time. Plus my bag wasn't due to arrive until early November, so I didn't want to press. Plus Kyle told me a few times that they would contact me once my bag was ready to be personalized and I'm by nature a patient person. I just figured there's no way they would forget about my MTO Rogue. Fast forward and it's now November. About the time they said my bag would be ready. I emailed coach orders to inquire about the status of my bag over a week ago. After a few days with no response, I sent an email directly to Kyle asking about the status of my bag. Again no response. It's been nearly a week since I emailed Kyle. So now I'm pretty annoyed because no one got back to me at all about my bag. What is going on here? I called the store this morning and found out Kyle no longer works at the store and transferred to another Coach store in soho. I asked when did this happen? I was told a couple of months ago. That's probably why I haven't heard back from Kyle, but why did no one ever get back to me in the first email I sent to coach orders? This is very bad customer service. Especially since I paid up front 4 months ago. Today is 4 months exactly when I paid for my MTO bag. I was told it would be ready in 12 weeks.
> 
> The new MTO specialist at the store is not in today. Which is fine. It's holiday season but at this point, I'm pretty fed up and annoyed by this whole process and want a refund.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to them? This is leaving a very bad taste in my mouth.



I am sorry about your mto rogue.  However, I am also happy that Kyle isn’t in charge of the mto’s anymore.  Maybe I am no longer banned!  If you look back in this thread you will see that I ordered a mto and that it arrived defective.  They made another one.  That one was also defective, of course both bags were “inspected” for defects before they got shipped to me, but everyone on here agreed they were both defective.  Kyle refused to order another mto for me, and only offered a refund.  I would just be very hesitant before asking for a refund, unless they never put your order in to begin with.


----------



## fayden

Lauraroz said:


> I am sorry about your mto rogue.  However, I am also happy that Kyle isn’t in charge of the mto’s anymore.  Maybe I am no longer banned!  If you look back in this thread you will see that I ordered a mto and that it arrived defective.  They made another one.  That one was also defective, of course both bags were “inspected” for defects before they got shipped to me, but everyone on here agreed they were both defective.  Kyle refused to order another mto for me, and only offered a refund.  I would just be very hesitant before asking for a refund, unless they never put your order in to begin with.



I recall your situation as well. My guess is they somehow misplaced or lost my bag with Kyle transitioning over to a different store. In that case, they should offer me a refund, no?


----------



## Lauraroz

fayden said:


> I recall your situation as well. My guess is they somehow misplaced or lost my bag with Kyle transitioning over to a different store. In that case, they should offer me a refund, no?



If you would have to wait the 12 weeks again to get your bag, yes they should definitely refund your money if that’s what you want.  I remember when they had to remake my bag, there was no way to expedite the lead time.


----------



## fayden

Lauraroz said:


> If you would have to wait the 12 weeks again to get your bag, yes they should definitely refund your money if that’s what you want.  I remember when they had to remake my bag, there was no way to expedite the lead time.



I don't think I want to wait another 12 weeks for them to make my bag if that's my other option. How frustrating! I'll update when they get back to me tomorrow.


----------



## Lucylu29

fayden said:


> So I have some news for you all. Some may remember I placed a MTO Rogue with Kyle back in July. I saw an email go out in October that the bag was being shipped to the NYC Coach Store attn: Kyle. I hadn't heard anything so I figured maybe there was some finishing touches that needed to be done, so I gave them some more time. Plus my bag wasn't due to arrive until early November, so I didn't want to press. Plus Kyle told me a few times that they would contact me once my bag was ready to be personalized and I'm by nature a patient person. I just figured there's no way they would forget about my MTO Rogue. Fast forward and it's now November. About the time they said my bag would be ready. I emailed coach orders to inquire about the status of my bag over a week ago. After a few days with no response, I sent an email directly to Kyle asking about the status of my bag. Again no response. It's been nearly a week since I emailed Kyle. So now I'm pretty annoyed because no one got back to me at all about my bag. What is going on here? I called the store this morning and found out Kyle no longer works at the store and transferred to another Coach store in soho. I asked when did this happen? I was told a couple of months ago. That's probably why I haven't heard back from Kyle, but why did no one ever get back to me in the first email I sent to coach orders? This is very bad customer service. Especially since I paid up front 4 months ago. Today is 4 months exactly when I paid for my MTO bag. I was told it would be ready in 12 weeks.
> 
> The new MTO specialist at the store is not in today. Which is fine. It's holiday season but at this point, I'm pretty fed up and annoyed by this whole process and want a refund.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to them? This is leaving a very bad taste in my mouth.



Wow! Sorry to hear this. You've been waiting for so long, you must be heartbroken.

I ordered my MTO bag in early July with a delivery estimate around the end of August. In the first week or so of August I received an email that my bag was being shipped to the NYC Coach store. After that I heard nothing from Coach and two weeks later I came home to find a UPS sticker on my door notifying me that I had a delivery that required a signature from Coach and since I was not home they would try to deliver it the next day. Well, I waited all day the next day and nothing. The following day I saw the UPS truck come to my door for a package for my son but nothing for me. I asked the driver and he had no knowledge of my package as he did not work the day of the attempted delivery. Long story short, it turned out the package was lost for a couple days but I finally did receive it. It was upsetting that I never received an email from Coach to let me know my bag was on its way to me so that I would know to be home or to make arrangements for someone to be there to sign for it. 

I may be wrong but don't most companies have their employees keep the same email address even if they move branches or stores?


----------



## LVforValentine

Lucylu29 said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear this. You've been waiting for so long, you must be heartbroken.
> 
> I ordered my MTO bag in early July with a delivery estimate around the end of August. In the first week or so of August I received an email that my bag was being shipped to the NYC Coach store. After that I heard nothing from Coach and two weeks later I came home to find a UPS sticker on my door notifying me that I had a delivery that required a signature from Coach and since I was not home they would try to deliver it the next day. Well, I waited all day the next day and nothing. The following day I saw the UPS truck come to my door for a package for my son but nothing for me. I asked the driver and he had no knowledge of my package as he did not work the day of the attempted delivery. Long story short, it turned out the package was lost for a couple days but I finally did receive it. It was upsetting that I never received an email from Coach to let me know my bag was on its way to me so that I would know to be home or to make arrangements for someone to be there to sign for it.
> 
> I may be wrong but don't most companies have their employees keep the same email address even if they move branches or stores?


This is my only issue with their customer service. Every single time I've had something shipped to my house I never get the shipping email. They always say they're going to send it and specifically ask for my email but then the package just shows up one day. But yet if I order something to the store I always get that tracking number. Its a pain since I live in the middle of nowhere and if I miss delivery it's 45mins of driving to pick it up.
That sucks they would do that with something they know isn't easily replaced, for the money you paid and the amount of time they should do better on notifying you.


----------



## houseof999

I signed up for UPS my choice and they always email to let me know estimated delivery time. Coach emailed me that it was en route with tracking number. UPS emailed that it will be delivered between 1-5 pm. It really helps if you sign up and can plan accordingly to sign for the package.


----------



## fayden

Lucylu29 said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear this. You've been waiting for so long, you must be heartbroken.
> 
> I may be wrong but don't most companies have their employees keep the same email address even if they move branches or stores?



I just double checked. The email I sent to Kyle was to the Coach 685 Fifth Ave Store. It's a general inbox I'm guessing. No response. That store must be really backed up on emails. Someone could have at least acknowledged that they received it and would get back to me.


----------



## fayden

houseof999 said:


> I signed up for UPS my choice and they always email to let me know estimated delivery time. Coach emailed me that it was en route with tracking number. UPS emailed that it will be delivered between 1-5 pm. It really helps if you sign up and can plan accordingly to sign for the package.



The only bad thing about this is that my husband gets a notification as well and he's like, so what did you order now?!


----------



## houseof999

fayden said:


> The only bad thing about this is that my husband gets a notification as well and he's like, so what did you order now?!


Yeah I didn't sign him up or put his email for this very reason.[emoji14] 

I ordered this delicious cutie!


----------



## houseof999

I ordered this delicious cutie!


----------



## Lauraroz

fayden said:


> I just double checked. The email I sent to Kyle was to the Coach 685 Fifth Ave Store. It's a general inbox I'm guessing. No response. That store must be really backed up on emails. Someone could have at least acknowledged that they received it and would get back to me.



I thought someone was supposed to get back to you today?


----------



## fayden

Lauraroz said:


> I thought someone was supposed to get back to you today?



Yes, I was told the new MTO specialist will call me sometime today. We'll see if that happens. It's only 11 am now and they do not open until 10 am.


----------



## houseof999

Ugh. I get annoyed for not having gray as an option for the lining. [emoji19]


----------



## pianolize

K.E.W. said:


> Very nice combo!!  Congratulations!
> 
> I'm amazed at how much strategy some of you gals put into planning the details -- like choosing an all-season handle color.  Never would have occurred to me, sadly, haha.


 I know!!! Oh-So-Practical!!! Huh.



Lauraroz said:


> I'm currently working with someone at coach to design my own rogue, but I'm not sure what to do.  I know I'm doing a 36 because there aren't many color choices without the snake handles.  However, I will only get to do this once unless I win the lottery.  There are some ideas I had, like an all olive instead of having the black handles and doing silver hardware, doing a butterscotch look a like but with the orange leather instead of butterscotch and with silver hardware but the handtags wouln't both be orange going with the oxblood handles.  Part of me thinks I should do something completely original, but the colors just aren't speaking to me.  If they had a true burgundy, teal, or purple, it would be easy.  Any suggestions?


I'd hold out until they offer your colors!!! I felt that the ones currently offered are too similar to the 'regular' designs!



Lauraroz said:


> This one.





Lauraroz said:


> This one.





Hobbsy said:


> Hay is a gorgeous color and so is saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595145


These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Ugh. I get annoyed for not having gray as an option for the lining. [emoji19]


Quoting myself as I was working on them still. I would've really liked gray and black suede lining in the bottom two MTO Rogues.


----------



## pianolize

K.E.W. said:


> Not sure what difference you're referring to?


 Yes, one's a bright sunshine yellow, and the other one's more like honey.



Hobbsy said:


> The rouge suede one.


 I LOVE this one!!!



Hobbsy said:


> I'd say if you don't come up with a picture that you can look at and say that's it, I love it!!! ......I would wait. That's just my opinion.


 Me too!!! What's the point in customizing a bag in not-your-preferences?!



Askirvin said:


> Swatches from orders


 these are beautiful!!! But where do the turnlocks go? I don't remember mine having one!  (?!)



Lauraroz said:


> Sigh, I was all ready to order the all olive bag, But I just saw this picture on Sak's website and I hate it.  It looks nothing like the rendering.


The colors are totally different in person. Is suggest definitely going to see it, out look at MULTIPLE photos! I'm rally particular about shades, and have been really surprised in both directions when seeing items in person.



Purse FanGirl said:


> As a pink lover, if they stitched a bag pink, I'd shed tears of joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME. TOO!!! I'm currently trying to figure out whether one pink rogue is 'enough', but they keep coming out w other pinks!!!
> 
> Ladies, I'm living vicariously through all your beautiful choices. The photos have been gorgeous. Someday.... (Maybe even with pink stitching if I get lucky).


 ME TOO


----------



## Lucylu29

houseof999 said:


> I signed up for UPS my choice and they always email to let me know estimated delivery time. Coach emailed me that it was en route with tracking number. UPS emailed that it will be delivered between 1-5 pm. It really helps if you sign up and can plan accordingly to sign for the package.



I also have UPS my choice and always get emails when items I order ship, but for some reason neither Coach nor UPS notified me when my MTO Rogue was on its way.


----------



## houseof999

Lucylu29 said:


> I also have UPS my choice and always get emails when items I order ship, but for some reason neither Coach nor UPS notified me when my MTO Rogue was on its way.


That's strange! I have yet to order one. Can't decide what to order. Lol!


----------



## fayden

So no call from Coach yesterday. I'm going to call them again today when they open at 10 am. This is such bad customer service. Seriously can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Pagan

Ask for Matthew - that's who I was most recently working with when I was considering a MTO Rogue.


----------



## fayden

So the new MTO specialist is Amelia at the 685 5th Ave Store. I just spoke with her on the phone and she said she's waiting for Kyle to call her back since he was the one I placed the order with. The last email I got from Coach was the bag being shipped back to the 685 Store in October and Kyle had already left by then. Sigh. Will update again when I find out more.


----------



## bluesh4rk

Soulshifted said:


> Slight update, since it seems I'm unable to update my previous post (please correct me if I'm approaching this the wrong way).
> 
> I've decided to alter the colors of the bag a bit, to better match the body of the Rexy charm. Changed the strap to Cornflower Blue and the lining to 1941 Red. Also changed the bag from a Rogue to a Rogue 36, since it seems that will fit my laptop, and added a Nolita Wristlet 19 With Snakeskin Detail which, while not Cornflower, seems to match the Rexy pretty well.



Very cute! May I ask where does one buy trigger strap fobs?


----------



## bluesh4rk

fayden said:


> So the new MTO specialist is Amelia at the 685 5th Ave Store. I just spoke with her on the phone and she said she's waiting for Kyle to call her back since he was the one I placed the order with. The last email I got from Coach was the bag being shipped back to the 685 Store in October and Kyle had already left by then. Sigh. Will update again when I find out more.


  Oh dear, I am so sorry you are going through this. How awful! Did the SA give you any options on what to do? A discount, a refund, or is she just waiting to hear from Kyle? What would they have done if he was totally out of the company?


----------



## Pagan

fayden said:


> So the new MTO specialist is Amelia at the 685 5th Ave Store. I just spoke with her on the phone and she said she's waiting for Kyle to call her back since he was the one I placed the order with. The last email I got from Coach was the bag being shipped back to the 685 Store in October and Kyle had already left by then. Sigh. Will update again when I find out more.


If things are dragging on, you may want to suggest that they refund your money given that they can't locate the bag and have gone well beyond the estimated time to produce the bag. If they find it, give you a call.


----------



## fayden

bluesh4rk said:


> Oh dear, I am so sorry you are going through this. How awful! Did the SA give you any options on what to do? A discount, a refund, or is she just waiting to hear from Kyle? What would they have done if he was totally out of the company?



Nothing. Just said to wait until she hears back from Kyle! 
That's a good point, if he left the company I don't even know what they would have said to me.
As of this morning I still have not heard back from them. How much longer should I wait until I reach out to them again?


----------



## fayden

Pagan said:


> If things are dragging on, you may want to suggest that they refund your money given that they can't locate the bag and have gone well beyond the estimated time to produce the bag. If they find it, give you a call.



That's a good idea. If I don't hear back from them today I will ask tomorrow for a refund of the bag. This is definitely dragging on! How long does it take to hear back from Kyle?


----------



## bluesh4rk

I agree that you should contact them later today or tomorrow and ask for a refund, this is absolutely not acceptable. In my opinion, they should give you the refund and a healthy discount to entice you to stay a customer! Or, refund you the price and give you the bag anyway (if found).


----------



## fayden

bluesh4rk said:


> I agree that you should contact them later today or tomorrow and ask for a refund, this is absolutely not acceptable. In my opinion, they should give you the refund and a healthy discount to entice you to stay a customer! Or, refund you the price and give you the bag anyway (if found).



At this point I would just take a refund. I ordered the one with exotic handles so it came out to almost $1200 after taxes! I don't think I'll be hearing from them today. The bag was going to be my Christmas present!


----------



## houseof999

fayden said:


> At this point I would just take a refund. I ordered the one with exotic handles so it came out to almost $1200 after taxes! I don't think I'll be hearing from them today. The bag was going to be my Christmas present!


So sorry it didn't work out. MTO option sounds really great but the more I see orders are not filled and bags getting lost or no communication from Coach regarding your order, the more I feel cautious about placing an order with them.


----------



## fayden

houseof999 said:


> So sorry it didn't work out. MTO option sounds really great but the more I see orders are not filled and bags getting lost or no communication from Coach regarding your order, the more I feel cautious about placing an order with them.



At this point I can't recommend it at all. The bag was supposed to arrive and in my hands in the beginning of November. It will be December tomorrow and they can't even tell me what the status is! The concept is super cool, getting a one of a kind bag made but I guess this is still a relatively new process for them, but still this should not happen, especially since I've paid in full up front.


----------



## Pagan

Time to call back and ask to speak to the store manager. Explain that you paid months ago, have been more than patient but since no one can even tell you what's going on with the bag and that clearly getting back to you is not a priority, that you expect to be refunded immediately.

You've been beyond patient. I'd have gone into kick-ass mode weeks ago.


----------



## fayden

Pagan said:


> Time to call back and ask to speak to the store manager. Explain that you paid months ago, have been more than patient but since no one can even tell you what's going on with the bag and that clearly getting back to you is not a priority, that you expect to be refunded immediately.
> 
> You've been beyond patient. I'd have gone into kick-ass mode weeks ago.



I actually contacted Coach through their website this afternoon and gave them a very detailed account of the situation. and actually received a reply. I'm not happy with their response as they need 48-72 business hours to investigate. This worries me because it may not mean 2-3 business days as a business day only has 9 business hours. So technically it could mean up to 8 business days for me to hear back from them! 

I'm going to call the Coach store tomorrow and ask for an update. If they do not have anything for me I'll ask to speak to a manager. This is getting quite ridiculous. I do feel like I've been pretty patient with them!


----------



## Pagan

fayden said:


> I actually contacted Coach through their website this afternoon and gave them a very detailed account of the situation. and actually received a reply. I'm not happy with their response as they need 48-72 business hours to investigate. This worries me because it may not mean 2-3 business days as a business day only has 9 business hours. So technically it could mean up to 8 business days for me to hear back from them!
> 
> I'm going to call the Coach store tomorrow and ask for an update. If they do not have anything for me I'll ask to speak to a manager. This is getting quite ridiculous. I do feel like I've been pretty patient with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894632


Yeah, that wouldn't be good enough for me. Then again, I'm not exactly known for my patience.


----------



## fayden

Pagan said:


> Yeah, that wouldn't be good enough for me. Then again, I'm not exactly known for my patience.



I called again this morning and was told that my case was escalated and there's an investigation into the matter. They will call me back either later tonight or first thing Monday morning. I wasn't given a straight answer except that because of the large amount of orders it's the reason why there's a delay. I don't quite buy it, but I'll give them until Monday morning. If they can't provide me a time frame of when I'll get my bag. I'll ask for a refund.


----------



## CoachMaven

I went back and was reading this situation, Fayden, at this point I'd have gone full blown b!tch on that store, you've been more than  patient. Have you spoken to anyone other than the MTO reps at the 5th Ave store? Because the store manager needs to be aware of this fiasco. I'm mad for you and want to call and complain!


----------



## Lauraroz

fayden said:


> I called again this morning and was told that my case was escalated and there's an investigation into the matter. They will call me back either later tonight or first thing Monday morning. I wasn't given a straight answer except that because of the large amount of orders it's the reason why there's a delay. I don't quite buy it, but I'll give them until Monday morning. If they can't provide me a time frame of when I'll get my bag. I'll ask for a refund.



I think that you said previously that you got notification that your bag was being shipping to coach.  If they end up saying that it accidentally got put out on the floor, but nobody has bought it yet, so they do have it.  I would still refuse it because you don’t know how it’s been handled by other people.  The whole situation is ridiculous.


----------



## fayden

CoachMaven said:


> I went back and was reading this situation, Fayden, at this point I'd have gone full blown b!tch on that store, you've been more than  patient. Have you spoken to anyone other than the MTO reps at the 5th Ave store? Because the store manager needs to be aware of this fiasco. I'm mad for you and want to call and complain!



I need to ask to speak to a store Manager next. It's already 11 am and they have not called me back yet. SMH. I get that it's the holidays and they're very busy but this is getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## fayden

Lauraroz said:


> I think that you said previously that you got notification that your bag was being shipping to coach.  If they end up saying that it accidentally got put out on the floor, but nobody has bought it yet, so they do have it.  I would still refuse it because you don’t know how it’s been handled by other people.  The whole situation is ridiculous.



That's a very good point!! I'll have to see if that is indeed what happened. Will keep you posted.


----------



## fayden

Sigh, so of course no one called me back this morning. So I called them. I just got off the phone with Amelia and she said corporate sent her an email and she has to email them back and she will call me back later today. They still are not telling me anything. The phone call did not last long, I felt like she didn't want to take my call at all. SMH.


----------



## Pagan

fayden said:


> Sigh, so of course no one called me back this morning. So I called them. I just got off the phone with Amelia and she said corporate sent her an email and she has to email them back and she will call me back later today. They still are not telling me anything. The phone call did not last long, I felt like she didn't want to take my call at all. SMH.


I hope I’m not overstepping here, but I think you’re perhaps being too nice about this; they sure don’t seem to be treating this matter (or you) with appropriate respect. I’d call and speak to a manager and insist on a refund. Tell the manager that you’re escalating at corporate. It shouldn’t but it may take that to make things happen.


----------



## fayden

Pagan said:


> I hope I’m not overstepping here, but I think you’re perhaps being too nice about this; they sure don’t seem to be treating this matter (or you) with appropriate respect. I’d call and speak to a manager and insist on a refund. Tell the manager that you’re escalating at corporate. It shouldn’t but it may take that to make things happen.



You're right, I am too nice about this. The phrase you catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar applies to me. But in this case it doesn't seem to be working very well. I'll give Amelia until end of today to get back to me, if she doesn't I'll call tomorrow morning and ask to speak with the store manager to ask for a refund.


----------



## finer_woman

fayden said:


> You're right, I am too nice about this. The phrase you catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar applies to me. But in this case it doesn't seem to be working very well. I'll give Amelia until end of today to get back to me, if she doesn't I'll call tomorrow morning and ask to speak with the store manager to ask for a refund.



At this point after being given the run around I'd probably be opening a claim with my credit card company


----------



## fayden

Quick update, I did receive a call back from Amelia last night. She said there's been a delay at the warehouse and my bag will be shipped at the end of this week to the Coach store. Then she will contact me to let me know once it arrives at Coach. 
I guess they forgot they had a bag shipped to the store back in October. I know if I mention it, they'll just say it was a mix up and it was someone else's bag. I also contacted Coach customer service and am waiting to hear back from them as well. I want a better explanation.


----------



## CoachMaven

fayden said:


> Quick update, I did receive a call back from Amelia last night. She said there's been a delay at the warehouse and my bag will be shipped at the end of this week to the Coach store. Then she will contact me to let me know once it arrives at Coach.
> I guess they forgot they had a bag shipped to the store back in October. I know if I mention it, they'll just say it was a mix up and it was someone else's bag. I also contacted Coach customer service and am waiting to hear back from them as well. I want a better explanation.


I am betting they sold your bag or sent it back to JAX originally and now had to either remake it or find it. I would want a better explanation as well, that's a long time to wait for a bag!


----------



## fayden

CoachMaven said:


> I am betting they sold your bag or sent it back to JAX originally and now had to either remake it or find it. I would want a better explanation as well, that's a long time to wait for a bag!



That's probably what happened. They may have sent it back to Jax and then who knows how they found it. This has been a super long time, I've never waited over 4 months for anything. And I'm sorry to everyone for hi jacking this thread with my situation. But if and when I do receive the bag I will be posting tons of pictures of it here!


----------



## ReRe

fayden said:


> That's probably what happened. They may have sent it back to Jax and then who knows how they found it. This has been a super long time, I've never waited over 4 months for anything. And I'm sorry to everyone for hi jacking this thread with my situation. But if and when I do receive the bag I will be posting tons of pictures of it here!




Fingers crossed you get your bag and love it. I think they should definitely throw something in for your patience and tying up your funds that long 

 I’m new to coach and have been having issues with two bags I ordered from Nordstrom and Neiman’s. I find it hard to understand but Neiman’s told me they only sell coach and a few other brands like Michael Kors on line so they didn’t have any store reps that could discuss a Coach question on a bag I bought online. Unless it’s a really great sale I’m not sure I’d buy a Coach from NM again based on that Info


----------



## fayden

Hopefully this is the last of this issue. I called Amelia to find out if my bag had shipped from the warehouse. I was given the answer that it was supposed to be shipped today and that it would arrive to Coach on Monday. Not happy with this response. So I called customer service and told them the whole story. They were very nice and said they would give me a call back later today. About an hour ago they called me back and patched me through with the manager at the Coach store where Amelia works. The manager apologized for the inconvenience of what I was going through and said they lost my bag in transit. Which I knew was what had happened. I just don't understand why I was given the run around for the last 3 weeks. He gave me the option of remaking the bag which would take another 3 months, or a refund. I opted for the refund and on top of that he is issuing me a $150 gift card.

I guess this is for the best!


----------



## ReRe

So glad you finally got the information. I think you made a good decision to cancel at this point. Just sorry that it’s your Xmas gift. The $150 helps s little. Would have been nice if it was more but it’s something


----------



## Lauraroz

This just goes to show that you can’t trust a thing Amelia says then.  Why did she think lying was better?  I’m sorry about your bag, but glad you got something for your troubles.


----------



## houseof999

@fayden So sorry about not getting your bag after waiting all this time. This really sucks. Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us here. Given their service has been this terrible I don't feel comfortable placing an order. I wonder how long this MTO will last with such poor customer service.


----------



## ReRe

ReRe said:


> Fingers crossed you get your bag and love it. I think they should definitely throw something in for your patience and tying up your funds that long
> 
> I’m new to coach and have been having issues with two bags I ordered from Nordstrom and Neiman’s. I find it hard to understand but Neiman’s told me they only sell coach and a few other brands like Michael Kors on line so they didn’t have any store reps that could discuss a Coach question on a bag I bought online. Unless it’s a really great sale I’m not sure I’d buy a Coach from NM again based on that Info



I just wanted to received the light saddle rogue with the multi colored link crossbody strap (shown above) which is new to Neiman and Nordstrom. It did not come with the shoulder straps as I had hoped. I called coach. Their customer service looked up the model number which appears to only be at Neiman’s and Nordstrom’s and it does not come with the shoulder straps. Also they cannot be purchased from coach. I’m disappointed. I could order the bag from Coach and add the strap (Macy’s currently has the strap on sale for $105). But I’m struggling because I got over $60 in rebates and a $250 gift card from neimans so I’m trying to decide how much the shoulder straps are worth. It doesn’t make sense to me that coach would offer any version of this bag without the shoulder straps and on top of that provide no savings over the price if buying the bag and crossbody strap separately. Happy to hear any thoughts


----------



## fayden

Lauraroz said:


> This just goes to show that you can’t trust a thing Amelia says then.  Why did she think lying was better?  I’m sorry about your bag, but glad you got something for your troubles.



I knew something was off. Either she wasn't getting the right info from the warehouse or somebody in corporate or was telling her to lie to see if they could find my bag. But yeah lesson learned. One, don't order any more custom made bags from them. And two, it's better to call their customer service line than the store itself.


----------



## fayden

houseof999 said:


> @fayden So sorry about not getting your bag after waiting all this time. This really sucks. Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us here. Given their service has been this terrible I don't feel comfortable placing an order. I wonder how long this MTO will last with such poor customer service.



I just wonder how many bags out there never get made... I wonder what the percentage is. But yep never again!!


----------



## fayden

ReRe said:


> View attachment 3902333
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to received the light saddle rogue with the multi colored link crossbody strap (shown above) which is new to Neiman and Nordstrom. It did not come with the shoulder straps as I had hoped. I called coach. Their customer service looked up the model number which appears to only be at Neiman’s and Nordstrom’s and it does not come with the shoulder straps. Also they cannot be purchased from coach. I’m disappointed. I could order the bag from Coach and add the strap (Macy’s currently has the strap on sale for $105). But I’m struggling because I got over $60 in rebates and a $250 gift card from neimans so I’m trying to decide how much the shoulder straps are worth. It doesn’t make sense to me that coach would offer any version of this bag without the shoulder straps and on top of that provide no savings over the price if buying the bag and crossbody strap separately. Happy to hear any thoughts



It depends on how much you want the bag and if there is anything else you would rather have?


----------



## Lucylu29

fayden said:


> Hopefully this is the last of this issue. I called Amelia to find out if my bag had shipped from the warehouse. I was given the answer that it was supposed to be shipped today and that it would arrive to Coach on Monday. Not happy with this response. So I called customer service and told them the whole story. They were very nice and said they would give me a call back later today. About an hour ago they called me back and patched me through with the manager at the Coach store where Amelia works. The manager apologized for the inconvenience of what I was going through and said they lost my bag in transit. Which I knew was what had happened. I just don't understand why I was given the run around for the last 3 weeks. He gave me the option of remaking the bag which would take another 3 months, or a refund. I opted for the refund and on top of that he is issuing me a $150 gift card.
> 
> I guess this is for the best!



Wow! So sorry that you had such a bad experience with this. It really makes you wonder, where did that bag go? A dishonest employee? Is it stuffed in a corner somewhere in a storeroom? This whole thing is just so odd. It sure does seem as if there are little checks in the process of getting the bags to the final destination and in the hands of the customer.


----------



## finer_woman

ReRe said:


> View attachment 3902333
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to received the light saddle rogue with the multi colored link crossbody strap (shown above) which is new to Neiman and Nordstrom. It did not come with the shoulder straps as I had hoped. I called coach. Their customer service looked up the model number which appears to only be at Neiman’s and Nordstrom’s and it does not come with the shoulder straps. Also they cannot be purchased from coach. I’m disappointed. I could order the bag from Coach and add the strap (Macy’s currently has the strap on sale for $105). But I’m struggling because I got over $60 in rebates and a $250 gift card from neimans so I’m trying to decide how much the shoulder straps are worth. It doesn’t make sense to me that coach would offer any version of this bag without the shoulder straps and on top of that provide no savings over the price if buying the bag and crossbody strap separately. Happy to hear any thoughts


Maybe you can check Mautto to to see if they have any decent substitutes


----------



## vivianyan

ReRe said:


> View attachment 3902333
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to received the light saddle rogue with the multi colored link crossbody strap (shown above) which is new to Neiman and Nordstrom. It did not come with the shoulder straps as I had hoped. I called coach. Their customer service looked up the model number which appears to only be at Neiman’s and Nordstrom’s and it does not come with the shoulder straps. Also they cannot be purchased from coach. I’m disappointed. I could order the bag from Coach and add the strap (Macy’s currently has the strap on sale for $105). But I’m struggling because I got over $60 in rebates and a $250 gift card from neimans so I’m trying to decide how much the shoulder straps are worth. It doesn’t make sense to me that coach would offer any version of this bag without the shoulder straps and on top of that provide no savings over the price if buying the bag and crossbody strap separately. Happy to hear any thoughts


Thank you for the information about Macy's promotion sale. Just targeted the straps with snake skin which is sold out at my local coach store and the official website.

Love!


----------



## Bagmedic

ReRe said:


> View attachment 3902333
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to received the light saddle rogue with the multi colored link crossbody strap (shown above) which is new to Neiman and Nordstrom. It did not come with the shoulder straps as I had hoped. I called coach. Their customer service looked up the model number which appears to only be at Neiman’s and Nordstrom’s and it does not come with the shoulder straps. Also they cannot be purchased from coach. I’m disappointed. I could order the bag from Coach and add the strap (Macy’s currently has the strap on sale for $105). But I’m struggling because I got over $60 in rebates and a $250 gift card from neimans so I’m trying to decide how much the shoulder straps are worth. It doesn’t make sense to me that coach would offer any version of this bag without the shoulder straps and on top of that provide no savings over the price if buying the bag and crossbody strap separately. Happy to hear any thoughts


Is this one of those shoulder bags you can buy separately?  I saw this bag and the strap at a Coach store last night.  Have you tried it on?  I had wanted to buy one of the straps to use with my coupe Rogue but honestly, it doesn't lay right.  The strap really needs to be connected in the middle of the bag on each side instead of kiddy corner.  It was a no deal for me.  It feels like it topples over.  Unless this is something different, I'd go try one so you can stop thinking about it if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## vivianyan

ReRe said:


> View attachment 3902333
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to received the light saddle rogue with the multi colored link crossbody strap (shown above) which is new to Neiman and Nordstrom. It did not come with the shoulder straps as I had hoped. I called coach. Their customer service looked up the model number which appears to only be at Neiman’s and Nordstrom’s and it does not come with the shoulder straps. Also they cannot be purchased from coach. I’m disappointed. I could order the bag from Coach and add the strap (Macy’s currently has the strap on sale for $105). But I’m struggling because I got over $60 in rebates and a $250 gift card from neimans so I’m trying to decide how much the shoulder straps are worth. It doesn’t make sense to me that coach would offer any version of this bag without the shoulder straps and on top of that provide no savings over the price if buying the bag and crossbody strap separately. Happy to hear any thoughts


Btw, it's very common that wide decorational strap sold separately. Kind like the thinking of bag charm. Some premium designer bags charge around 1000 dollar on the strap, coach strap for 150 dollar seems to be reasonable price. This particular strap is sold by coach store for sure. I've seen it on website. Since it's new release so it's exclusive to the current sale, but maybe included in the next semi annual sale if it's not sold out by then.


----------



## fayden

Lucylu29 said:


> Wow! So sorry that you had such a bad experience with this. It really makes you wonder, where did that bag go? A dishonest employee? Is it stuffed in a corner somewhere in a storeroom? This whole thing is just so odd. It sure does seem as if there are little checks in the process of getting the bags to the final destination and in the hands of the customer.



It might have been sold in the store. Or someone might have taken it. Who knows... It might be in the stock room somewhere. I can't recommend this service at all. They're very unorganized.


----------



## bluesh4rk

@fayden I am so sorry this happened to you. I am glad you finally got some sort of closure.


----------



## LaylaCanea

I am totally gutted. Placed an order for my made to order rogue in early November and had an email to say it was in progress, but I called the store yesterday to find out if they had an ETA, only to find out there had been a problem with their system communicating orders between the UK to New York, and the last 4 months of orders had never been received! I was given the option of a refund or a rush 6-8 week order. It worries me having it rushed and it coming with issues, so I’m just going to go and get a refund today. It’s too much money to risk anymore going wrong considering they didn’t even get it into production! Has anyone else had this problem from London?


----------



## fayden

LaylaCanea said:


> I am totally gutted. Placed an order for my made to order rogue in early November and had an email to say it was in progress, but I called the store yesterday to find out if they had an ETA, only to find out there had been a problem with their system communicating orders between the UK to New York, and the last 4 months of orders had never been received! I was given the option of a refund or a rush 6-8 week order. It worries me having it rushed and it coming with issues, so I’m just going to go and get a refund today. It’s too much money to risk anymore going wrong considering they didn’t even get it into production! Has anyone else had this problem from London?



This happened to me but I got the run around for almost a month before they offered to refund me. They also said they would not be able to rush the order if I still wanted it made because it's an exotic so it would still take 12 weeks. I told them no and took the refund. However I'm in the US not London. I'm super disappointed over it still! Oh and the reason was the bag got lost in transit.


----------



## LaylaCanea

fayden said:


> This happened to me but I got the run around for almost a month before they offered to refund me. They also said they would not be able to rush the order if I still wanted it made because it's an exotic so it would still take 12 weeks. I told them no and took the refund. However I'm in the US not London. I'm super disappointed over it still! Oh and the reason was the bag got lost in transit.


I saw your story!! It was the reason I then decided to chase mine up! It’s so awful! I went and saw my SA today and got the refund. He was really annoyed because he’d said he’d been told 3 days ago all bags were on track from New York so I have no idea what’s gone on! Mine was an exotic too, but they did say they could put a rush on it, but I just didn’t trust it at this point! It makes me wonder how many people have received their MTOs recently?! Haven’t seen many photos of them. Such a shame, I thought it was such a cool idea and was so looking forward to getting my MTO.


----------



## fayden

LaylaCanea said:


> I saw your story!! It was the reason I then decided to chase mine up! It’s so awful! I went and saw my SA today and got the refund. He was really annoyed because he’d said he’d been told 3 days ago all bags were on track from New York so I have no idea what’s gone on! Mine was an exotic too, but they did say they could put a rush on it, but I just didn’t trust it at this point! It makes me wonder how many people have received their MTOs recently?! Haven’t seen many photos of them. Such a shame, I thought it was such a cool idea and was so looking forward to getting my MTO.



I was thinking the same thing, we haven't seen any new MTO bags posted here in a while. Did they just completely mess up everyone's orders from summer? I would love to try again, but not until they get their act together. I don't trust them either at this point. I'm sorry this happened to you to!


----------



## Amanda Cherry

fayden said:


> This happened to me but I got the run around for almost a month before they offered to refund me. They also said they would not be able to rush the order if I still wanted it made because it's an exotic so it would still take 12 weeks. I told them no and took the refund. However I'm in the US not London. I'm super disappointed over it still! Oh and the reason was the bag got lost in transit.


Hello dear , 

Omg really?? I am considering in getting one. Do you think they will fix the issued ? I ready love the Rogue and how inexpensive it is compared to other Made to order service.


----------



## Bagmedic

I would consider selling some of my bags to fund a unique MTO bag but I agree with Fayden....not until they get their act together on this.


----------



## Amanda Cherry

fayden said:


> Sigh, so of course no one called me back this morning. So I called them. I just got off the phone with Amelia and she said corporate sent her an email and she has to email them back and she will call me back later today. They still are not telling me anything. The phone call did not last long, I felt like she didn't want to take my call at all. SMH.


 Hi fayden . I am happy to hear you issue  got solved. I am a customer and I understand your frustration. Don’t you think that maybe the store was busy during the holidays time and maybe that’s way the store didn’t answer you right away. I mean  customer services take care of your first because the only job the do is to take calls. I really want to take my chance to order this bag but I don’t know if you can give an advise base on your experiences.

Who can give me more feedback. I want the Rogue  dark denim and python handle in white with the zipper in white too. 

I would appreciate and feedback


----------



## fayden

double post


----------



## fayden

Amanda Cherry said:


> Hi fayden . I am happy to hear you issue  got solved. I am a customer and I understand your frustration. Don’t you think that maybe the store was busy during the holidays time and maybe that’s way the store didn’t answer you right away. I mean  customer services take care of your first because the only job the do is to take calls. I really want to take my chance to order this bag but I don’t know if you can give an advise base on your experiences.
> 
> Who can give me more feedback. I want the Rogue  dark denim and python handle in white with the zipper in white too.
> 
> I would appreciate and feedback



I understood it was busy for sure, I gave them weeks and weeks to get back to me. I was told a bunch of times that my bag was at the ware house and being shipped but never was. Finally the manager offered me a refund and said the bag was "lost". I was never angry with them on the phone or anything like that, I'm always very polite, very nice and very understanding. I just came here to vent. 

If you place an order it's a long time to wait and the possibly a chance of never actually getting it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Has anyone in Canada done a MTO Rogue, and how was the experience for you?

I am still tempted to try one out, despite these horror stories... but if they can't even manage to get a bag shipped within the USA, I'm worried about their logistics when sending one out of the country.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Finally caught up on this thread and I too had an interesting experience dealing with Amelia and my MTO Rogue. I placed my order just after my honeymoon so mid October. I got the shipment email around mid December that it was being shipped to the store and then never heard from Amelia that it was on its way to me. I gave it a few days and called and she finally called me back a day or two later, gaving me some BS that UPS sent it back because my zip code wasn't valid for the city I entered. I know this is a load because 1) I was having it shipped to my job and either city name entered works with the zip code and 2) they go by the zip code anyway because shortly after I moved I had a package sent where autocorrect on my phone kept the city as my previous city but the zip code was correct to where I had moved to and it was delivered properly. My bag arrived December 23 and while it was perfect, the Coach box looked like it had been beat up, a corner soaked in water, and the dust bag is all dirty. Sadly I had to throw the box away. I was pretty disappointed in the experience considering the bag is over $1000. Reading all these posts I wonder if this is Amelia's MO to fudge the truth. Regardless my bag turned out gorgeous, but I'm not sure I trust the process enough to order another.


----------



## Lauraroz

Hatfield1313 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread and I too had an interesting experience dealing with Amelia and my MTO Rogue. I placed my order just after my honeymoon so mid October. I got the shipment email around mid December that it was being shipped to the store and then never heard from Amelia that it was on its way to me. I gave it a few days and called and she finally called me back a day or two later, gaving me some BS that UPS sent it back because my zip code wasn't valid for the city I entered. I know this is a load because 1) I was having it shipped to my job and either city name entered works with the zip code and 2) they go by the zip code anyway because shortly after I moved I had a package sent where autocorrect on my phone kept the city as my previous city but the zip code was correct to where I had moved to and it was delivered properly. My bag arrived December 23 and while it was perfect, the Coach box looked like it had been beat up, a corner soaked in water, and the dust bag is all dirty. Sadly I had to throw the box away. I was pretty disappointed in the experience considering the bag is over $1000. Reading all these posts I wonder if this is Amelia's MO to fudge the truth. Regardless my bag turned out gorgeous, but I'm not sure I trust the process enough to order another.



Certainly sounds that way.  It would be nice if you could just go through your normal sales rep, and have it shipped to their store for final inspection.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hatfield1313 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread and I too had an interesting experience dealing with Amelia and my MTO Rogue. I placed my order just after my honeymoon so mid October. I got the shipment email around mid December that it was being shipped to the store and then never heard from Amelia that it was on its way to me. I gave it a few days and called and she finally called me back a day or two later, gaving me some BS that UPS sent it back because my zip code wasn't valid for the city I entered. I know this is a load because 1) I was having it shipped to my job and either city name entered works with the zip code and 2) they go by the zip code anyway because shortly after I moved I had a package sent where autocorrect on my phone kept the city as my previous city but the zip code was correct to where I had moved to and it was delivered properly. My bag arrived December 23 and while it was perfect, the Coach box looked like it had been beat up, a corner soaked in water, and the dust bag is all dirty. Sadly I had to throw the box away. I was pretty disappointed in the experience considering the bag is over $1000. Reading all these posts I wonder if this is Amelia's MO to fudge the truth. Regardless my bag turned out gorgeous, but I'm not sure I trust the process enough to order another.


Thanks for sharing  your experience!! Your bag really did turn out beautifully though. Is that smooth glovetanned leather? I would love to see more pics! There aren't enough pics of the smooth leather rogues out there!


----------



## Teagaggle

Hatfield1313 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread and I too had an interesting experience dealing with Amelia and my MTO Rogue. I placed my order just after my honeymoon so mid October. I got the shipment email around mid December that it was being shipped to the store and then never heard from Amelia that it was on its way to me. I gave it a few days and called and she finally called me back a day or two later, gaving me some BS that UPS sent it back because my zip code wasn't valid for the city I entered. I know this is a load because 1) I was having it shipped to my job and either city name entered works with the zip code and 2) they go by the zip code anyway because shortly after I moved I had a package sent where autocorrect on my phone kept the city as my previous city but the zip code was correct to where I had moved to and it was delivered properly. My bag arrived December 23 and while it was perfect, the Coach box looked like it had been beat up, a corner soaked in water, and the dust bag is all dirty. Sadly I had to throw the box away. I was pretty disappointed in the experience considering the bag is over $1000. Reading all these posts I wonder if this is Amelia's MO to fudge the truth. Regardless my bag turned out gorgeous, but I'm not sure I trust the process enough to order another.


Unfortunate your experience. However, I think it turned out beautifully. Hopefully you feel it was worth the wait! I'd love to see more photos! What a unique but beautiful color combination!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hatfield1313 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread and I too had an interesting experience dealing with Amelia and my MTO Rogue. I placed my order just after my honeymoon so mid October. I got the shipment email around mid December that it was being shipped to the store and then never heard from Amelia that it was on its way to me. I gave it a few days and called and she finally called me back a day or two later, gaving me some BS that UPS sent it back because my zip code wasn't valid for the city I entered. I know this is a load because 1) I was having it shipped to my job and either city name entered works with the zip code and 2) they go by the zip code anyway because shortly after I moved I had a package sent where autocorrect on my phone kept the city as my previous city but the zip code was correct to where I had moved to and it was delivered properly. My bag arrived December 23 and while it was perfect, the Coach box looked like it had been beat up, a corner soaked in water, and the dust bag is all dirty. Sadly I had to throw the box away. I was pretty disappointed in the experience considering the bag is over $1000. Reading all these posts I wonder if this is Amelia's MO to fudge the truth. Regardless my bag turned out gorgeous, but I'm not sure I trust the process enough to order another.


Congrats! Your MTO Rogue is gorgeous. Please post more pictures if you can.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Thank you all! It is the glovetanned leather which is so super soft. I’ve seen it mentioned or asked if it will hold up better than the pebbled when it comes to slouching and I can tell you it does not, but that’s one of the things I love about it. I did mine in the olive exterior, denim suede interior, cornflower zipper and straps, oxblood handles, and the (totally blanking on the name) black copper (??) hardware. It’s also kitten approved... [emoji23]


----------



## shell28

Love your bag !! I recently got hooked on Coach Rogue bags and have bought 2 in the past 2 weeks [emoji51].


----------



## zjones

One of our cats loves to sit in the closet where my bags are--I'm surprised she hasn't gone digging like yours! Adorable!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Hatfield1313 said:


> Thank you all! It is the glovetanned leather which is so super soft. I’ve seen it mentioned or asked if it will hold up better than the pebbled when it comes to slouching and I can tell you it does not, but that’s one of the things I love about it. I did mine in the olive exterior, denim suede interior, cornflower zipper and straps, oxblood handles, and the (totally blanking on the name) black copper (??) hardware. It’s also kitten approved... [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965509
> View attachment 3965510
> View attachment 3965511
> View attachment 3965512



Your bag looks absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Amanda Cherry

Hatfield1313 said:


> Thank you all! It is the glovetanned leather which is so super soft. I’ve seen it mentioned or asked if it will hold up better than the pebbled when it comes to slouching and I can tell you it does not, but that’s one of the things I love about it. I did mine in the olive exterior, denim suede interior, cornflower zipper and straps, oxblood handles, and the (totally blanking on the name) black copper (??) hardware. It’s also kitten approved... [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965509
> View attachment 3965510
> View attachment 3965511
> View attachment 3965512


Enjoy it


----------



## Amanda Cherry

Help, 

I need to pick a color ?
Any update about the services ?


----------



## bluesh4rk

@Amanda Cherry I love the red and blue one!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Amanda Cherry said:


> Help,
> 
> I need to pick a color ?
> Any update about the services ?


First and last one are my picks!!


----------



## Bagmedic

I agree first or last but that red one is very unique!  That is my fave of the two faves.


----------



## houseof999

Red one of course! [emoji7]


----------



## Winterfell5

I like the bag in the middle!


----------



## Hobbsy

The grey one!!!


----------



## vivianyan

Amanda Cherry said:


> Help,
> 
> I need to pick a color ?
> Any update about the services ?


the red!!! 
this is funny because I played wit the design site and came up to the exact same bag as your red one. 
I also tried suede, looks even better.


----------



## Amanda Cherry

I actually decided on the Pre-made Order Rogue. This color is the Ginger with saddle and the Handle in Crocodile.  I book an appointment at Coach House.My experience was amazing, My husband and I met the Specialist at the Made to Order Area. They offered me beverage and then I started to exploring the options. I asked why they take such a long time to delivery and is actually due to the source of the rare skin. I decided to go for the one already made, however I would like to Order one in the future. I got a pair of pumps from the new collections. Yeahhhhhhhh worth the 25K I spend. Love it......


----------



## houseof999

Amanda Cherry said:


> I actually decided on the Pre-made Order Rogue. This color is the Ginger with saddle and the Handle in Crocodile.  I book an appointment at Coach House.My experience was amazing, My husband and I met the Specialist at the Made to Order Area. They offered me beverage and then I started to exploring the options. I asked why they take such a long time to delivery and is actually due to the source of the rare skin. I decided to go for the one already made, however I would like to Order one in the future. I got a pair of pumps from the new collections. Yeahhhhhhhh worth the 25K I spend. Love it......


Congrats! This is gorgeous! How would you describe the color Ginger? 

 I love crocodile texture and I just don't want to spend that much. I wish they had an option for crocodile embossed leather instead of the real crocodile skin.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Amanda Cherry said:


> I actually decided on the Pre-made Order Rogue. This color is the Ginger with saddle and the Handle in Crocodile.  I book an appointment at Coach House.My experience was amazing, My husband and I met the Specialist at the Made to Order Area. They offered me beverage and then I started to exploring the options. I asked why they take such a long time to delivery and is actually due to the source of the rare skin. I decided to go for the one already made, however I would like to Order one in the future. I got a pair of pumps from the new collections. Yeahhhhhhhh worth the 25K I spend. Love it......


Your bag is SO beautiful! I would love to have one just like that. Glad to hear the experience was great too! What size is it, regular/30 or 36?


----------



## afyqjjang

Amanda Cherry said:


> I actually decided on the Pre-made Order Rogue. This color is the Ginger with saddle and the Handle in Crocodile.  I book an appointment at Coach House.My experience was amazing, My husband and I met the Specialist at the Made to Order Area. They offered me beverage and then I started to exploring the options. I asked why they take such a long time to delivery and is actually due to the source of the rare skin. I decided to go for the one already made, however I would like to Order one in the future. I got a pair of pumps from the new collections. Yeahhhhhhhh worth the 25K I spend. Love it......



That’s a beautiful combination. Congrats! 

Can I just confirm the price you spent on that bag?


----------



## Hobbsy

Amanda Cherry said:


> I actually decided on the Pre-made Order Rogue. This color is the Ginger with saddle and the Handle in Crocodile.  I book an appointment at Coach House.My experience was amazing, My husband and I met the Specialist at the Made to Order Area. They offered me beverage and then I started to exploring the options. I asked why they take such a long time to delivery and is actually due to the source of the rare skin. I decided to go for the one already made, however I would like to Order one in the future. I got a pair of pumps from the new collections. Yeahhhhhhhh worth the 25K I spend. Love it......


Stunning!!!


----------



## BagsRGreat

Amanda Cherry said:


> I actually decided on the Pre-made Order Rogue. This color is the Ginger with saddle and the Handle in Crocodile.  I book an appointment at Coach House.My experience was amazing, My husband and I met the Specialist at the Made to Order Area. They offered me beverage and then I started to exploring the options. I asked why they take such a long time to delivery and is actually due to the source of the rare skin. I decided to go for the one already made, however I would like to Order one in the future. I got a pair of pumps from the new collections. Yeahhhhhhhh worth the 25K I spend. Love it......


That's a gorgeous Rogue.  Enjoy wearing it!  I keep trying to create one, but it is hard to do with so many of the handle options offering only yellow stitching, which of course works perfectly well with the Ginger leather and Saddle crocodile on the bag you selected for purchase (but does not go at all well with the Rouge colored pebble leather I wanted to use for the body of my custom bag....)


----------



## jan1124

Hatfield1313 said:


> Thank you all! It is the glovetanned leather which is so super soft. I’ve seen it mentioned or asked if it will hold up better than the pebbled when it comes to slouching and I can tell you it does not, but that’s one of the things I love about it. I did mine in the olive exterior, denim suede interior, cornflower zipper and straps, oxblood handles, and the (totally blanking on the name) black copper (??) hardware. It’s also kitten approved... [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965509
> View attachment 3965510
> View attachment 3965511
> View attachment 3965512


Love your MTO!  Combination is so unique.  It reminds me of the first outfit I designed in college - I took an apparel design course.  Olive green, trim was in a more aqua blue, and oxblood leather buckles.  You've got my brain spinning now - I was going to do a cornflower MTO - will have to see if I can add any olive leather


----------



## Amanda Cherry

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Your bag is SO beautiful! I would love to have one just like that. Glad to hear the experience was great too! What size is it, regular/30 or 36?


Yes, 

size 30/ standard size.  thank You


----------



## Amanda Cherry

BagsRGreat said:


> That's a gorgeous Rogue.  Enjoy wearing it!  I keep trying to create one, but it is hard to do with so many of the handle options offering only yellow stitching, which of course works perfectly well with the Ginger leather and Saddle crocodile on the bag you selected for purchase (but does not go at all well with the Rouge colored pebble leather I wanted to use for the body of my custom bag....)


I will suggest you  call the store. the Specialist I sure will help you with the stitching selection if you are in NY you can go to 54th and 5th ave.


----------



## Amanda Cherry

afyqjjang said:


> That’s a beautiful combination. Congrats!
> 
> Can I just confirm the price you spent on that bag?


2,500k


----------



## lovingmybags

Amanda Cherry said:


> 2,500k



Thank you!  I thought it's 10x that for a second there lol.  Guess you meant 2.5K


----------



## TangerineKandy

Joining the club with my pre-loved made to order rogue 25!!


----------



## fayden

I still want a MTO Rogue. I just wish I had the confidence in them to place another order. I changed mine from a 25 to 30 and suede instead of pebbled leather.


----------



## vivianyan

fayden said:


> I still want a MTO Rogue. I just wish I had the confidence in them to place another order. I changed mine from a 25 to 30 and suede instead of pebbled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982081


we have very similar taste! I love this one.the python handle pops perfectly. I would say go for it. I'ts special and and only made for you.


----------



## Doggie Bag

fayden said:


> I still want a MTO Rogue. I just wish I had the confidence in them to place another order. I changed mine from a 25 to 30 and suede instead of pebbled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982081


 Beautiful bag


----------



## Doggie Bag

Amanda Cherry said:


> Help,
> 
> I need to pick a color ?
> Any update about the services ?


Picking one is going to be hard. they are all beautiful


----------



## Amanda Cherry

fayden said:


> I still want a MTO Rogue. I just wish I had the confidence in them to place another order. I changed mine from a 25 to 30 and suede instead of pebbled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982081


I think you should try it , as a new program  I am sure the company are improving the service. Honestly the price is very good for the Quality.


----------



## fayden

Amanda Cherry said:


> I think you should try it , as a new program  I am sure the company are improving the service. Honestly the price is very good for the Quality.



Maybe... if I'm good for a few months I'll get one. I just bought another bag so it has to wait haha


----------



## Ellaryn

All these MTO rogues are incredible! I went into the 5th Ave store looking to get a MTO rogue, but we were on vacation, so our time to order anything in was slim. I settled for a customized Dinky until my next visit.


----------



## Amanda Cherry

My sales associate at  coach House 5th avenue contacted me they are having a sale starting tomorrow  until the 12th up to 30% off and the Rogue bag are included. It a private event .Unfortunately the Made to Order are not included but they saddle and dinky are. I am going to order over the phone because I have not time to go to the store.


----------



## Amanda Cherry

Ellaryn said:


> All these MTO rogues are incredible! I went into the 5th Ave store looking to get a MTO rogue, but we were on vacation, so our time to order anything in was slim. I settled for a customized Dinky until my next visit.


I got may from EMILIA and an other associate that help me customized my clutch and I got an guitar strap too.


----------



## Amanda Cherry

fayden said:


> I still want a MTO Rogue. I just wish I had the confidence in them to place another order. I changed mine from a 25 to 30 and suede instead of pebbled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982081


I think you should try again. I am sure they learned and improved the service the good news is that they always stand begin the product and if something goes whong you can always get a credit.


----------



## Amanda Cherry

vivianyan said:


> we have very similar taste! I love this one.the python handle pops perfectly. I would say go for it. I'ts special and and only made for you.


Remember is one of the kind bag . Only you will have it


----------



## Amanda Cherry

What do you guys think about the Rogue Brief ? I like that I can put my laptop . I saw they added a new displays. Coolest colors ever. The. Price 895 for glovetanned handle even shipper that the Rogue waoooo


----------



## finer_woman

I would love to have a red suede 36 with python handles, one day [emoji7]*sigh*


----------



## fayden

Amanda Cherry said:


> I think you should try again. I am sure they learned and improved the service the good news is that they always stand begin the product and if something goes whong you can always get a credit.



I will eventually!!


----------



## Amanda Cherry

fayden said:


> I still want a MTO Rogue. I just wish I had the confidence in them to place another order. I changed mine from a 25 to 30 and suede instead of pebbled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982081


Waooo that color is pretty


----------



## Amanda Cherry

fayden said:


> I still want a MTO Rogue. I just wish I had the confidence in them to place another order. I changed mine from a 25 to 30 and suede instead of pebbled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982081


I am getting a rogue Brief to our my laptop for work.


----------



## vivianyan

Amanda Cherry said:


> What do you guys think about the Rogue Brief ? I like that I can put my laptop . I saw they added a new displays. Coolest colors ever. The. Price 895 for glovetanned handle even shipper that the Rogue waoooo


I think this is gorgeous. I like the tan color in smooth leather as man brief case. of course the bright colors are beautiful as women bags.


----------



## Amanda Cherry

jan1124 said:


> Love your MTO!  Combination is so unique.  It reminds me of the first outfit I designed in college - I took an apparel design course.  Olive green, trim was in a more aqua blue, and oxblood leather buckles.  You've got my brain spinning now - I was going to do a cornflower MTO - will have to see if I can add any olive leather


I am sure you can add olive , design it online and a representative will call you .


----------



## LaurenR17

Hi! I'm new [emoji16] I was wondering if anyone else has had this dilemma... I know that this is basically a copy of the denim rogue that was previously available, obviously not very creative, but I really love it! I could try find a pre-loved version of the actual bag, but I've never bought a "real" bag before and it would mean a lot to me to have a brand new one. Also, I'm not confident enough to know I wouldn't buy a fake. Anyway, am I crazy for paying the MTO premium for a bag that was previously available cheaper? 






(Hope the picture works, not sure how this all works yet [emoji16])


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LaurenR17 said:


> Hi! I'm new [emoji16] I was wondering if anyone else has had this dilemma... I know that this is basically a copy of the denim rogue that was previously available, obviously not very creative, but I really love it! I could try find a pre-loved version of the actual bag, but I've never bought a "real" bag before and it would mean a lot to me to have a brand new one. Also, I'm not confident enough to know I wouldn't buy a fake. Anyway, am I crazy for paying the MTO premium for a bag that was previously available cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hope the picture works, not sure how this all works yet [emoji16])
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Call a boutique and see if there are any still available!


----------



## LaurenR17

Harley77 said:


> Call a boutique and see if there are any still available!



Oh I never thought of that as an option. I will definitely do that, thanks!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## pianolize

LaurenR17 said:


> Hi! I'm new [emoji16] I was wondering if anyone else has had this dilemma... I know that this is basically a copy of the denim rogue that was previously available, obviously not very creative, but I really love it! I could try find a pre-loved version of the actual bag, but I've never bought a "real" bag before and it would mean a lot to me to have a brand new one. Also, I'm not confident enough to know I wouldn't buy a fake. Anyway, am I crazy for paying the MTO premium for a bag that was previously available cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hope the picture works, not sure how this all works yet [emoji16])
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Why don't you just call CS?


----------



## LaurenR17

pianolize said:


> Why don't you just call CS?



I think I just assumed once a color is gone, it's gone! I'm definitely going to try calling tomorrow. I've been drooling over these forums and the coach website for weeks and I thought I had missed my chance on the perfect bag for me. I must be crazy because I think if CS service can't help I might still have to go the MTO route [emoji51][emoji16]


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## raintracks

LaurenR17 said:


> I think I just assumed once a color is gone, it's gone! I'm definitely going to try calling tomorrow. I've been drooling over these forums and the coach website for weeks and I thought I had missed my chance on the perfect bag for me. I must be crazy because I think if CS service can't help I might still have to go the MTO route [emoji51][emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Bloomingdale's in South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa CA has a 25 in denim. (They also have the larger one in Olive/Utility last time I was there). Maybe try that as a second option.


----------



## pianolize

LaurenR17 said:


> I think I just assumed once a color is gone, it's gone! I'm definitely going to try calling tomorrow. I've been drooling over these forums and the coach website for weeks and I thought I had missed my chance on the perfect bag for me. I must be crazy because I think if CS service can't help I might still have to go the MTO route [emoji51][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Understandable! I only know that they have the database and old old styles bc once I called about something, and I had just a helpful, informative SA so I kept asking questions, including looking for an old bag I hadn't seen in a year or two. They have that info! And surprisingly they are still for sale (but possibly back to reg price if at all discounted previously...)


----------



## LaurenR17

Just an update I called CS who said sorry, it's sold out. Then I called the retail store closest to me and she said it's sold out let me try to order it anyway and we'll see what happens... it worked! And it was on sale! I'm so happy I could cry [emoji23] thank you all for the suggestions you all saved me so much money. So excited, can't wait!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## raintracks

LaurenR17 said:


> Just an update I called CS who said sorry, it's sold out. Then I called the retail store closest to me and she said it's sold out let me try to order it anyway and we'll see what happens... it worked! And it was on sale! I'm so happy I could cry [emoji23] thank you all for the suggestions you all saved me so much money. So excited, can't wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


I'm so happy for you!! [emoji16] I think this is the best way to go. I spoke with JAX CS via the website chat who told me an item I wanted was forever soldout. I went inside my local store and the SA checked and found the last one from another store out of state and got it for me. It's the best feeling!


----------



## harley13

raintracks said:


> I'm so happy for you!! [emoji16] I think this is the best way to go. I spoke with JAX CS via the website chat who told me an item I wanted was forever soldout. I went inside my local store and the SA checked and found the last one from another store out of state and got it for me. It's the best feeling!


The closest store to me is about 3 hours away, if I call them about finding a bag would I be able to pay over the phone & have it shipped to my home? It never occurred to me to contact the store :/ 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

harley13 said:


> The closest store to me is about 3 hours away, if I call them about finding a bag would I be able to pay over the phone & have it shipped to my home? It never occurred to me to contact the store :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Retail will do that but outlet won't.  Not sure why they have different rules.....Coach is difficult to figure out!

Now that they own Kate Spade, they seem to be impacting them, too.  I ordered a bag online last weekend during the Kate Spade F&F sale.  Since I was going to be out of town and not sure when it may be delivered, I chose the pick up in store option.  A day later when you receive the "your item is available for pickup" email, it then tells you you only have 48 hours to pick it up or it will be cancelled!  I was still out of town!  It didn't say that is your window for pickup when ordering so be aware!  I called the store when I received the email and they said they don't charge the card until you pick it up.  They were going to extend the 30% off to me when I got back but I'm just turned off.  If they are willing to hold the bag until I got home any way, what is the problem?  It isn't like customers are asking them to hold a washing machine that takes up gigantic space!  Another non-customer focused process by a Coach owned company.


----------



## raintracks

harley13 said:


> The closest store to me is about 3 hours away, if I call them about finding a bag would I be able to pay over the phone & have it shipped to my home? It never occurred to me to contact the store :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't see why not. When they found the last Keith Haring kisslock for me, they were gonna ship it to my apartment but I decided against it due to constant mail theft. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurenR17

harley13 said:


> The closest store to me is about 3 hours away, if I call them about finding a bag would I be able to pay over the phone & have it shipped to my home? It never occurred to me to contact the store :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



This is my first coach purchase so I am definitely not an expert, but I called the closest retail store to me (not an outlet - about 1.5 hours away) and told them what I was looking for. They looked it up and was able to find it. I gave them all of my payment information and they asked if I wanted it shipped to my home or the store. I requested to my home, they only stipulated that the shipping address had to match my credit cards billing address. About 5 minutes later I received a copy of my receipt emailed to me. Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Amanda Cherry

fayden said:


> I still want a MTO Rogue. I just wish I had the confidence in them to place another order. I changed mine from a 25 to 30 and suede instead of pebbled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982081


Let me k ow how did you like it , I want a suede too..


----------



## foxgal

For those of you who did a body with glovetanned smooth leather, how is it holding up? One thing I like about MTO is the ability to have the smooth leather vs the pebbled they have on the buy-now Rogues. Hoping the smooth leather keeps its shape better and not get smooshy with the top corners folding in....would love to know if this is the case.


----------



## Bagmedic

foxgal said:


> For those of you who did a body with glovetanned smooth leather, how is it holding up? One thing I like about MTO is the ability to have the smooth leather vs the pebbled they have on the buy-now Rogues. Hoping the smooth leather keeps its shape better and not get smooshy with the top corners folding in....would love to know if this is the case.


They have a few rogues at retail now that are smooth glovetanned leather.  I keep wanting the Ivy one.  Maybe someone has that and can comment?  Maybe it also depends on what the inside is.  I know the inside of the Ivy is a smooth leather, too, in that mint green floral bow print.  Not sure if that gives it more structure than the suede lined rogues which are combined with the pebbled exterior.


----------



## foxgal

Bagmedic said:


> They have a few rogues at retail now that are smooth glovetanned leather.  I keep wanting the Ivy one.  Maybe someone has that and can comment?  Maybe it also depends on what the inside is.  I know the inside of the Ivy is a smooth leather, too, in that mint green floral bow print.  Not sure if that gives it more structure than the suede lined rogues which are combined with the pebbled exterior.



Thanks! I want the 25 size and sadly the smooth leather isn’t offered in that size. Also, when I look at pics that have the upper corners turned in, they seem to be larger size, so maybe the 25 keeps its structure better just because it’s smaller - ?

Also, I’m trying to choose between MTO and getting one of the retail ones, and some are suggesting to get a retail one “before committing to MTO”. For those who got MTO, did you already have a regular Rogue or was it your first?


----------



## Bagmedic

foxgal said:


> Thanks! I want the 25 size and sadly the smooth leather isn’t offered in that size. Also, when I look at pics that have the upper corners turned in, they seem to be larger size, so maybe the 25 keeps its structure better just because it’s smaller - ?
> 
> Also, I’m trying to choose between MTO and getting one of the retail ones, and some are suggesting to get a retail one “before committing to MTO”. For those who got MTO, did you already have a regular Rogue or was it your first?


May be a good idea to give you some real experience with how you use your bag vs others.  That way you're not out a lot of money as you look to improve it if that is possible with the variation you are wanting.  Maybe the Coach department that helps people design them can lend some advice if you contact them?


----------



## Lucylu29

I have a regular size MTO rogue in the smooth leather and I do feel that it does keep its shape a little more than the pebbled leather ones. I already had two Rogues when I ordered it so I knew what to expect as far as style and functionality of the bag goes. 
I have 4 Rogues altogether and I don't think I will purchase any more mainly because I feel that the newer ones aren't as substantial any more as the older ones were. Especially the first generation ones. They had the lock and key and the pebbled leather handles and zipper trim. The handles on my MTO and melon Rogue are a bit thinner than those on my first gen oxblood and my 1941 red one. Also, it may be my imagination but I also feel the leather is a bit thinner. I understand that there were changes because of the weight, but I still think it's a shame.


----------



## Hatfield1313

I'm debating ordering another MTO Rogue but was wondering how the suede exterior wears if anyone has one? Does it get dirty easy and if so is it easy to clean? I'm considering the cornflower color. Any opinions/thoughts appreciated. TIA.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

I heard that you can now do a design your own rogue with tea roses.  Has anyone done it?


----------



## pianolize

foxgal said:


> For those of you who did a body with glovetanned smooth leather, how is it holding up? One thing I like about MTO is the ability to have the smooth leather vs the pebbled they have on the buy-now Rogues. Hoping the smooth leather keeps its shape better and not get smooshy with the top corners folding in....would love to know if this is the case.


 I'm curious too, as I prefer mine structured-


----------



## lovingmybags

pianolize said:


> I'm curious too, as I prefer mine structured-



Check three posts up at #1267 where Lucylu29 commented on that.


----------



## Amanda Cherry

Amanda Cherry said:


> Let me k ow how did you like it , I want a suede too..


This is my second bag


----------



## Amanda Cherry

And this rogue 25


----------



## juls12

Amanda Cherry said:


> And this rogue 25


Do you mind sharing the colour names? This is pebbled leather isn`t it? I think that`s the most stunning Rouge I`ve ever seen.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## slowlikehoney

Amanda Cherry said:


> And this rogue 25



This one is just gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Donttellmyhusband

Hi, I’m new to the forum and to Coach. Never had the slightest interest in Coach until I saw the Dreamer, had to own one immediately and then took another look at the rest of the offerings. Now I’m looking at  the Rogue, of course (natural progression)  and since I don’t care for multiple bags of the same type, I’m likely only doing this once (or twice for 2 sizes!). So tell me is there absolutely NO way I can get another option on the lining of the MTO Rogues? I want black!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Donttellmyhusband said:


> Hi, I’m new to the forum and to Coach. Never had the slightest interest in Coach until I saw the Dreamer, had to own one immediately and then took another look at the rest of the offerings. Now I’m looking at  the Rogue, of course (natural progression)  and since I don’t care for multiple bags of the same type, I’m likely only doing this once (or twice for 2 sizes!). So tell me is there absolutely NO way I can get another option on the lining of the MTO Rogues? I want black!!!


call coach or inquire via their website


----------



## finer_woman

finer_woman said:


> I would love to have a red suede 36 with python handles, one day [emoji7]*sigh*


Not quite but still, can't wait to get it.


----------



## SEWDimples

finer_woman said:


> Not quite but still, can't wait to get it.
> 
> View attachment 4460379


Wow! Congrats @finer_woman. Your bag looks amazing. I cannot wait to see more pictures.


----------



## b_c1

finer_woman said:


> Not quite but still, can't wait to get it.
> 
> View attachment 4460379


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Syren

finer_woman said:


> Not quite but still, can't wait to get it.
> 
> View attachment 4460379



WOW!  Beautiful combo!


----------



## madbag3342

Since Rogue is going to be discontinued, I wanted to make sure I got exactly the bag I wanted and ordered a MTO for spring. The SA told me that, while MTO Rogues will continue for a time, they will end at some point. Here's the Rogue 25 I ordered (except I ended up getting the pebbled leather).


----------



## pruetjx

madbag3342 said:


> Since Rogue is going to be discontinued, I wanted to make sure I got exactly the bag I wanted and ordered a MTO for spring. The SA told me that, while MTO Rogues will continue for a time, they will end at some point. Here's the Rogue 25 I ordered (except I ended up getting the pebbled leather).
> 
> View attachment 4568312


That is lovely!  I'd also like to get one that is just what I want.  What is their policy now, do you still have to go to the NY store to order it?


----------



## MooMooVT

pruetjx said:


> That is lovely!  I'd also like to get one that is just what I want.  What is their policy now, do you still have to go to the NY store to order it?


Good question. I just checked online and the option is no longer available. Though I haven't checked in ages so maybe that was removed some time back and I'm out of the loop!


----------



## Miss Liz

MooMooVT said:


> Good question. I just checked online and the option is no longer available. Though I haven't checked in ages so maybe that was removed some time back and I'm out of the loop!


I want to get one before the MTO option is discontinued, but also saw the option is not available on the website.  So I googled “Coach Rogue Made to Order”, was able to design mine — and just received the email saying the order can be finalized now.  Interesting.


----------



## Bagmedic

Miss Liz said:


> I want to get one before the MTO option is discontinued, but also saw the option is not available on the website.  So I googled “Coach Rogue Made to Order”, was able to design mine — and just received the email saying the order can be finalized now.  Interesting.


I can easily get to the Customize section and then scroll down to Made to Order Rogue.


----------



## madbag3342

I did it online. I Googled made to Order Rogue and found the link. It was fun but so many combinations! I might make another larger bag soon.


----------



## Daisy22

I wish I could decide there are so many combos I want.


----------



## pruetjx

Miss Liz said:


> I want to get one before the MTO option is discontinued, but also saw the option is not available on the website.  So I googled “Coach Rogue Made to Order”, was able to design mine — and just received the email saying the order can be finalized now.  Interesting.


Thank you!


----------



## MooMooVT

Thanks, all! Found the MTO section for the Rogue


----------



## mcallis29

madbag3342 said:


> I did it online. I Googled made to Order Rogue and found the link. It was fun but so many combinations! I might make another larger bag soon.


Did you have to book a consultation to make it? I would like to make one but the only option I see online is to book a consultation, I’m not near a store but I see an option to call. Just wondering if it could all be done online without calling, maybe I’m missing something! Not super tech savvy here


----------



## Bagmedic

mcallis29 said:


> Did you have to book a consultation to make it? I would like to make one but the only option I see online is to book a consultation, I’m not near a store but I see an option to call. Just wondering if it could all be done online without calling, maybe I’m missing something! Not super tech savvy here


Just call them and ask.


----------



## Alana C

I planned to do a couple of MTO Rogues soon. I have many saved creations that I did online, and my #1 is oxblood exterior (either glt pebble or smooth) and interior, black handles, straps, overlay and tags, and gold hardware. Planned to make it in the next couple of months. Imagine my delight when I found this beauty on one of the resell sites on Tuesday...it's my exact #1 MTO Rogue! Someone had already created it! It was new without tags, including original stuffing and dust bag. So of course I grabbed it. 
The oxblood beauty arrived yesterday, and it is even more impressive than I could have imagined! I'm so in love!
Now I'm even MORE excited and looking forward to do at least one or two MTO of my own!


----------



## fayden

Alana C said:


> I planned to do a couple of MTO Rogues soon. I have many saved creations that I did online, and my #1 is oxblood exterior (either glt pebble or smooth) and interior, black handles, straps, overlay and tags, and gold hardware. Planned to make it in the next couple of months. Imagine my delight when I found this beauty on one of the resell sites on Tuesday...it's my exact #1 MTO Rogue! Someone had already created it! It was new without tags, including original stuffing and dust bag.
> So of course I grabbed it. The oxblood beauty arrived yesterday, and it is even more impressive than I could have imagined! I'm so in love!
> Now I'm even MORE excited and looking forward to do at least one or two MTO of my own!



Gorgeous! I love it. The leather looks amazing. What a find!


----------



## Alana C

fayden said:


> Gorgeous! I love it. The leather looks amazing. What a find!


Thanks! 
It was made in Nov of 2016, so the leather is VERY nice and soft.


----------



## MissIn

Alana C said:


> I planned to do a couple of MTO Rogues soon. I have many saved creations that I did online, and my #1 is oxblood exterior (either glt pebble or smooth) and interior, black handles, straps, overlay and tags, and gold hardware. Planned to make it in the next couple of months. Imagine my delight when I found this beauty on one of the resell sites on Tuesday...it's my exact #1 MTO Rogue! Someone had already created it! It was new without tags, including original stuffing and dust bag. So of course I grabbed it.
> The oxblood beauty arrived yesterday, and it is even more impressive than I could have imagined! I'm so in love!
> Now I'm even MORE excited and looking forward to do at least one or two MTO of my own!


Wow congrats on getting your ideal Rogue!!! I also wanted to create a couple of MTO Rogues but just found out yesterday Coach is no longer making this bag. This is extremely disappointing news as I was really hoping to add a Rogue to my purse collection. I'll just have to admire all the Rogues on the forum~


----------



## Bagmedic

MissIn said:


> Wow congrats on getting your ideal Rogue!!! I also wanted to create a couple of MTO Rogues but just found out yesterday Coach is no longer making this bag. This is extremely disappointing news as I was really hoping to add a Rogue to my purse collection. I'll just have to admire all the Rogues on the forum~


I just looked at the website and no longer see the MTO Rogue section.  Bummer but my wallet is happy!


----------



## finer_woman

Alana C said:


> Thanks!
> It was made in Nov of 2016, so the leather is VERY nice and soft.


I've watched enough of your videos to where I can hear the inflection of your voice in your comments lol


----------



## finer_woman

MissIn said:


> Wow congrats on getting your ideal Rogue!!! I also wanted to create a couple of MTO Rogues but just found out yesterday Coach is no longer making this bag. This is extremely disappointing news as I was really hoping to add a Rogue to my purse collection. I'll just have to admire all the Rogues on the forum~





Bagmedic said:


> I just looked at the website and no longer see the MTO Rogue section.  Bummer but my wallet is happy!



Try this link
https://www.coach.com/shop/mto-rogue-app


----------



## MissIn

finer_woman said:


> Try this link
> https://www.coach.com/shop/mto-rogue-app


OMG! This link works! Thank you so much @finer_woman !!! Have you still been able to successfully get a custom Rogue recently using this link? I'm gonna put in an order ASAP. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## redwood66

Tell me I shouldn't.   I love the rouge pink suede but am having a hard time saying yes to python.  Grey glovetanned to save $ ?


----------



## redwood66

Grey python.  The yellow stitching of the chalk bothers me and so many of the colors have only yellow stitching.


----------



## finer_woman

MissIn said:


> OMG! This link works! Thank you so much @finer_woman !!! Have you still been able to successfully get a custom Rogue recently using this link? I'm gonna put in an order ASAP. Thank you thank you thank you!



No I haven't ordered recently so I'm not sure if they're currently placing mto orders.


----------



## finer_woman

redwood66 said:


> Tell me I shouldn't.   I love the rouge pink suede but am having a hard time saying yes to python.  Grey glovetanned to save $ ?
> 
> View attachment 4706008
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706013



Personal opinion, exotics aren't worth the markup on MTOs


----------



## redwood66

finer_woman said:


> No I haven't ordered recently so I'm not sure if they're currently placing mto orders.


I emailed yesterday about getting swatch pics of the rouge suede with the assorted handles.  They replied today that since stores are closed there is no one to do orders or take pics.  I thought perhaps they would have a few employees in the NY flagship even though closed but I guess not.  Maybe that's why the link to the MTO builder is not readily available on the homepage.


----------



## Bagmedic

finer_woman said:


> Try this link
> https://www.coach.com/shop/mto-rogue-app


It didn't bring me to where you could customize a rogue.  Just some of the newer bags.


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> It didn't bring me to where you could customize a rogue.  Just some of the newer bags.


I think they shut it off since the stores are closed.


----------



## redwood66

Oh my gosh I finally placed my order!  Oxblood suede with black.  I wanted to do python but couldn't justify the cost, these should wear better anyway.  Maybe I'll take my snake keyholder from the tea rose rogue to add some interest.


----------



## fayden

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh I finally placed my order!  Oxblood suede with black.  I wanted to do python but couldn't justify the cost, these should wear better anyway.  Maybe I'll take my snake keyholder from the tea rose rogue to add some interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917422



post pics when you get her!


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh I finally placed my order!  Oxblood suede with black.  I wanted to do python but couldn't justify the cost, these should wear better anyway.  Maybe I'll take my snake keyholder from the tea rose rogue to add some interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917422


Great idea!  I think it will totally change the bag to the next level so you can have different looks!


----------



## alpb136

Mine is scheduled to arrive at my apt today. I had a phone consultation with an SA at Coach House New York. The other day she sent out some pics when it arrived!


----------



## redwood66

alpb136 said:


> Mine is scheduled to arrive at my apt today. I had a phone consultation with an SA at Coach House New York. The other day she sent out some pics when it arrived!


Oh my goodness it's beautiful!


----------



## charmeg

alpb136 said:


> Mine is scheduled to arrive at my apt today. I had a phone consultation with an SA at Coach House New York. The other day she sent out some pics when it arrived!



I have a quick question! So since this option doesn't seem to currently be available online, you called someone at a store and were able to design it?


----------



## alpb136

charmeg said:


> I have a quick question! So since this option doesn't seem to currently be available online, you called someone at a store and were able to design it?


Hi! So I placed my order in September when the MTO Rogue option was still available online. Through the website I had to schedule a phone appt with an SA to finalize the colors/payment of my bag. I don’t see the option on the website but you could probably call the NY store and see if you could order one that way?


----------



## redwood66

charmeg said:


> I have a quick question! So since this option doesn't seem to currently be available online, you called someone at a store and were able to design it?


You can't actually place the order online even with the MTO builder.  You have to call Coach House in NY and ask for the Made to Order staff to place it.  Or set up an appt. for them to call you.


----------



## redwood66

My rogue is being shipped and I should have it by the end of the week!  I am so excited to see it.  We had some embellishments done to dress it up and a custom hangtag to match.  More pics when it gets here.

Suede MTO 30 in oxblood with black.


----------



## redwood66

Finally arrived at my home.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> Finally arrived at my home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956661


She's gorgeous!!


----------



## glittermaven

redwood66 said:


> Finally arrived at my home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956661


This is gorgeous! I want to do my next MTO in suede but I live in a rainy climate and I’m worried I will never get to use it. Do you plan on treating yours with any suede protector?


----------



## redwood66

glittermaven said:


> This is gorgeous! I want to do my next MTO in suede but I live in a rainy climate and I’m worried I will never get to use it. Do you plan on treating yours with any suede protector?


Thank you!  I will treat it with Apple Brand Garde.  I have another rogue in grey suede and that one is doing fine after AG.


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> She's gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

redwood66 said:


> Thank you!  I will treat it with Apple Brand Garde.  I have another rogue in grey suede and that one is doing fine after AG.


Do you wear a lot of dark denim?  I have a few suede rogues I haven't used yet and debating on keeping.  I LOVE suede but so hard to keep from color transfer.


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> Do you wear a lot of dark denim?  I have a few suede rogues I haven't used yet and debating on keeping.  I LOVE suede but so hard to keep from color transfer.


I wear mostly jeans of all hues but don't let my bags rub on them.  I don't get color transfer but maybe that's because of the clothing I wear?  Never tuck a shirt and they go down beyond my waist.  It seems most of my bags are shoulder, hand carry, or crossbody but they don't get transfer.  My rogues are not for long days of shopping so mostly hand carried by the handles.


----------



## pianolize

I love the MTO, but that store has lost my repair orders more than once, even upon going in on foot. I’d be terrified based on in the haphazard stories I’ve heard re the MTO Rogues!


----------



## crazycatlady76

Does anybody know when the last day to order the current MTO Rogue style is before they update?  I've heard both August and September, but haven't found a solid answer as of yet.  I did notice that the suede exterior option was removed a couple of weeks ago (on the Canadian site at least).


----------



## Jereni

Has anyone gotten a MTO Rogue in the ‘natural’ leather option and have any photos or info about it? I’m liking the color options there but they don’t let you combine it with anything else, like the python handles, which is a bummer.

I made three mock-ups with some colors that feel like they would be nice and tonal and create a unique look. Which do you guys like the best? The first has three tones, the second is just gray and ‘nutshell’ and the third is all the nutshell color.


----------



## houseof999

Jereni said:


> Has anyone gotten a MTO Rogue in the ‘natural’ leather option and have any photos or info about it? I’m liking the color options there but they don’t let you combine it with anything else, like the python handles, which is a bummer.
> 
> I made three mock-ups with some colors that feel like they would be nice and tonal and create a unique look. Which do you guys like the best? The first has three tones, the second is just gray and ‘nutshell’ and the third is all the nutshell color.
> 
> View attachment 5178508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178509
> 
> View attachment 5178511


I love nutshell the best!


----------



## Debbini

Nutshell


----------



## fayden

I personally like the three tones. Gives it a more personalized uniqueness to the bag.


----------



## Purse Chakra

I vote for #2 — love the gray and nutshell combo.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Jereni said:


> Has anyone gotten a MTO Rogue in the ‘natural’ leather option and have any photos or info about it? I’m liking the color options there but they don’t let you combine it with anything else, like the python handles, which is a bummer.
> 
> I made three mock-ups with some colors that feel like they would be nice and tonal and create a unique look. Which do you guys like the best? The first has three tones, the second is just gray and ‘nutshell’ and the third is all the nutshell color.
> 
> View attachment 5178508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178509
> 
> View attachment 5178511


It's between 2 and 3 for me. I know no help. #3 because I want a brown rogue. I made this bag too online.  I may get it. I would like a darker one right now. I think I will go in the store and see the color.  #2 is a really nice combo if I didn't have my heart set on a brown rogue and I agree it looks more custom. I feel like Coach may bring in a darker brown at some point that is why I'm waiting.


----------



## Jereni

Icecaramellatte said:


> It's between 2 and 3 for me. I know no help. #3 because I want a brown rogue. I made this bag too online.  I may get it. I would like a darker one right now. I think I will go in the store and see the color.  #2 is a really nice combo if I didn't have my heart set on a brown rogue and I agree it looks more custom. I feel like Coach may bring in a darker brown at some point that is why I'm waiting.



Thanks for your feedback, yeah I too feel like I want a rogue in the brown or oxblood color family.

I just wish I could get swatches of the  leathers in that ‘natural’ category. The nutshell _looks _like a great color but it’s hard to tell.


----------



## undecided45

Has anyone gone to the Coach House in NYC for an in-store make your own Rogue appointment with the new version? I have one on Monday and will share the experience here, but wanted to ask if anyone has gone before me! Did you enjoy the appointment? Did you build your dream bag?


----------



## Jereni

@undecided45 I have not been to the store in NYC for this, but I’m going to be in NY for the Macys Thanksgiving day parade and was thinking I might try to make an appt at the store for the day before or something. Will be very interested to hear how it goes for you! I’m extremely curious if they have leather swatches there.


----------



## undecided45

Jereni said:


> @undecided45 I have not been to the store in NYC for this, but I’m going to be in NY for the Macys Thanksgiving day parade and was thinking I might try to make an appt at the store for the day before or something. Will be very interested to hear how it goes for you! I’m extremely curious if they have leather swatches there.


Me too! I saw someone had taken a video 2 weeks ago at the store and they had the natural leather out on the floor for you to see. I’m most curious about the caiman leather samples and how they go with pebbled leather in-person. I’ll try to share some pictures!


----------



## undecided45

I went to the Coach House and created a MTO rogue today. It was so much fun! The assistant manager, Kyle, was so nice and helped me pick my dream color combo.

Big takeaway: the colors, particularly the exotic skins, look much different in person. Leather colors are also lighter/less saturated online. 



Rexy 



	

		
			
		

		
	
The area where you can sit with all of the leather color swatches/hardware



Some of the beautiful colorways/handles available!



What I ended up picking! A Rogue 17 in…

Olive pebbled leather = main bag color
Smooth black glovetanned leather =zipper leather area/color blocking 
Python handle in the hay color
Mandarin? Color as the interior suede/linen lining
Brass hardware
I can’t stress enough how different the colors are in person vs. online! I would definitely order over the phone and get pictures from an SA if you are considering it, or go in person. It was an absolutely amazing experience, would highly recommend.


----------



## undecided45

Bonus pictures of the natural leather: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I didn’t end up picking the natural leather because of a few reasons, namely that vegetable tanned leather does not play nice with water, and that I wanted an exotic handle. Natural leathers can only be paired with natural leathers in the MTO process.

and more rogues


----------



## undecided45

How convenient that my last post is the one in this thread.  My MTO rogue 17 came in the mail this past weekend that I made in NYC last October! It’s everything I wanted and more. The store SA also made a complimentary hangtag for me and shipped it from the NYC store, which was a nice touch.

If you’re visiting NY and don’t mind waiting a little bit, it’s possible to get the bag of your dreams. Bag specs in the previous post!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Congratulations!  Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## KSPatty

undecided45 said:


> How convenient that my last post is the one in this thread.  My MTO rogue 17 came in the mail this past weekend that I made in NYC last October! It’s everything I wanted and more. The store SA also made a complimentary hangtag for me and shipped it from the NYC store, which was a nice touch.
> 
> If you’re visiting NY and don’t mind waiting a little bit, it’s possible to get the bag of your dreams. Bag specs in the previous post!
> 
> View attachment 5340872
> 
> View attachment 5340873
> 
> View attachment 5340874




Love, Love, Love!

I just ordered my MTO rogue in natural leather this week. Rogue 30. The process was very easy. I mainly did it via text message and used gift cards. The gift card process was a bit more complicated. They need you to go to a coach store so that your physical gift cards are mailed. The anticipated arrival of my purse will be August 2022 (somewhere between 18-20 weeks).  The online colors do not do the actual leather justice. I may go pick it up in person since I have a friend who lives within walking distance of the store depending on the purse's arrival.


----------



## undecided45

KSPatty said:


> Love, Love, Love!
> 
> I just ordered my MTO rogue in natural leather this week. Rogue 30. The process was very easy. I mainly did it via text message and used gift cards. The gift card process was a bit more complicated. They need you to go to a coach store so that your physical gift cards are mailed. The anticipated arrival of my purse will be August 2022 (somewhere between 18-20 weeks).  The online colors do not do the actual leather justice. I may go pick it up in person since I have a friend who lives within walking distance of the store depending on the purse's arrival.
> 
> View attachment 5340907
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340912



Those leathers look stunning! Please share when it arrives.


----------



## IntheOcean

undecided45 said:


> How convenient that my last post is the one in this thread.  My MTO rogue 17 came in the mail this past weekend that I made in NYC last October! It’s everything I wanted and more. The store SA also made a complimentary hangtag for me and shipped it from the NYC store, which was a nice touch.
> 
> If you’re visiting NY and don’t mind waiting a little bit, it’s possible to get the bag of your dreams. Bag specs in the previous post!
> 
> View attachment 5340872
> 
> View attachment 5340873
> 
> View attachment 5340874


Gorgeous bag! Enjoy


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

undecided45 said:


> How convenient that my last post is the one in this thread.  My MTO rogue 17 came in the mail this past weekend that I made in NYC last October! It’s everything I wanted and more. The store SA also made a complimentary hangtag for me and shipped it from the NYC store, which was a nice touch.
> 
> If you’re visiting NY and don’t mind waiting a little bit, it’s possible to get the bag of your dreams. Bag specs in the previous post!
> 
> View attachment 5340872
> 
> View attachment 5340873
> 
> View attachment 5340874


So beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## bruinchiq

Just wanted to share that I just received my MTO Rogue 30 (ordered April 5th, 2022 in NYC): pebbled ginger exterior, new oxblood handle and straps, dark indigo suede lining and pewter hardware. 

VERY hapy with how it turned out and excited to use my new bag!


----------



## KSPatty

KSPatty said:


> Love, Love, Love!
> 
> I just ordered my MTO rogue in natural leather this week. Rogue 30. The process was very easy. I mainly did it via text message and used gift cards. The gift card process was a bit more complicated. They need you to go to a coach store so that your physical gift cards are mailed. The anticipated arrival of my purse will be August 2022 (somewhere between 18-20 weeks).  The online colors do not do the actual leather justice. I may go pick it up in person since I have a friend who lives within walking distance of the store depending on the purse's arrival.
> 
> View attachment 5340907
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340912


Fellow Rogue lovers! It's here and came even earlier than expected! And even better in person. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## Tygriss

@KSPatty  The colors you picked work so well together! I love the custom tag and the floral detail!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Can you do a MTO rogue through email vs phone? Or anyone know of a great MTO SA that could send me different color combos before I make a final decision? I would also like to add some tea roses to it.


----------



## nyeredzi

I see that they have a non-MTO option for color block option where the sides are a different color than the body, like this:




Have they ever offered MTO options where the sides can be a different color?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I have been playing with MTO online. Is New Oxblood a lot different from their original Oxblood option?


----------



## Tygriss

nyeredzi said:


> I see that they have a non-MTO option for color block option where the sides are a different color than the body, like this:
> 
> View attachment 5446288
> 
> 
> Have they ever offered MTO options where the sides can be a different color?



Looking back at the earlier posts I'm this thread, it would seem that the answer is no.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Can not make up my mind. I am going for a dark and edgy Rogue, goth friendly lol. Opinions? 100% on black pebbled body and indigo suede pockets. Natural python or dark denim Python handles? Black or Oxblood trim and straps? Pewter or Antique Nickel hardware?


----------



## Tygriss

AstridRhapsody said:


> Can not make up my mind. I am going for a dark and edgy Rogue, goth friendly lol. Opinions? 100% on black pebbled body and indigo suede pockets. Natural python or dark denim Python handles? Black or Oxblood trim and straps? Pewter or Antique Nickel hardware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447780
> View attachment 5447781
> View attachment 5447781
> View attachment 5447782



Ooooo! Love the goth friendly edgy Rogue idea! My vote is for the black trim and denim python!! The new oxblood looks brown to me. Basically, the last picture, that'll be a gorgeous combo!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Tygriss said:


> Ooooo! Love the goth friendly edgy Rogue idea! My vote is for the black trim and denim python!! The new oxblood looks brown to me. Basically, the last picture, that'll be a gorgeous combo!


That is what I am leaning towards! I can’t decide if I should go light on the hardware so it pops or go dark so it stays moody.


----------



## Tygriss

AstridRhapsody said:


> That is what I am leaning towards! I can’t decide if I should go light on the hardware so it pops or go dark so it stays moody.


My favorite goth friendly jewelry is sterling with patina that accents the texture so ... Kinda leaning towards brighter for the pop against the black.  Like silver studs on a leather jacket.

EDIT: I went to look at it in the online builder... The yellow stitching makes me change my vote to dark hardware.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Tygriss said:


> My favorite goth friendly jewelry is sterling with patina that accents the texture so ... Kinda leaning towards brighter for the pop against the black.  Like silver studs on a leather jacket.
> 
> EDIT: I went to look at it in the online builder... The yellow stitching makes me change my vote to dark hardware.



I love that combo too!! Double checking tomorrow about the stitching, 99% sure it’s yellow which isn’t great but I can deal.


----------



## finer_woman

AstridRhapsody said:


> Can not make up my mind. I am going for a dark and edgy Rogue, goth friendly lol. Opinions? 100% on black pebbled body and indigo suede pockets. Natural python or dark denim Python handles? Black or Oxblood trim and straps? Pewter or Antique Nickel hardware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447780
> View attachment 5447781
> View attachment 5447781
> View attachment 5447782


The combo with dark denim handles gets my vote


----------



## Teagaggle

Curious if anyone has ever done an MTO Rogue without the top handles all together? I'd do a 30 size with shoulder straps & crossbody rather than top handles as the 30 is too much for me to hand carry.
UPDATE: I inquired...nope...must have top handles...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Black pebbled, indigo suede, Heather grey python. Now do I do the straps and zipper track in black or Heather grey leather? I think I will probably add tea roses and/or pins once it is made too.


----------



## Tygriss

AstridRhapsody said:


> Black pebbled, indigo suede, Heather grey python. Now do I do the straps and zipper track in black or Heather grey leather? I think I will probably add tea roses and/or pins once it is made too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538930
> View attachment 5538931



Heather grey! That combo looks really nice.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Tygriss said:


> Heather grey! That combo looks really nice.


That’s what I am leaning towards. I originally wanted a super dark rogue but then half the fun of a rogue is when you can colorblock the straps and zipper.


----------

